#ubuntu-mozillateam 2007-05-21
<gnomefreak> asac: trunk still isnt building on feisty (maybe something they changed and we need to work with?) eh not important look at it when you get time im more worried about iceape and ffox2.0 for dapper so its kind of when we get time i guess
<gnomefreak> good morning
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-mozillateam.log
<asac> morning
<gnomefreak> morning
<gnomefreak> its too early
<asac> yes i think so
<asac> gnomefreak: go to bed :) ... and come back with fresh energy supplies
<gnomefreak> im ok as it stands i will be wore out this afternoon but fine so far.
<gnomefreak> the repo should be ready for uploads. the files were fixed. did you still need the diffs from iceape?
<asac> he?
<asac> no ... i don't need them ... lets wait till they show up in universe
<gnomefreak> k
<simplylezz> anybody home?
<asac> yep
<asac> oh he has gone
<asac> :)
<gnomefreak> lol
<asac> hjmf: do you post these requests for report automatically? e.g. when i set mt-needreport?
<asac> fine
<asac> :)
<gnomefreak> do you have anything that needs attention this morning? i should be around for  about 4 more hours maybe 5 if i am lucky
<asac> gnomefreak: let me see if i can push the firefox 2 sources for dapper
<asac> can i just push them somewhere and you grab them?
<gnomefreak> asac: anywher eyou want
<gnomefreak> make a dapper-firefox bzr ;)
<asac> ah no :)
<gnomefreak> ill grab them from anywhere is easiest for you
<asac> too huge
<asac> yeah ... let me setup the source
<gnomefreak> k. did you try to build it yet?
<asac> it builds
<asac> not sure about upgrade path
<asac> but i guess you can try
<gnomefreak> i will
<asac> with dpkg it needs two runs
<asac> but with apt-get it might work
<gnomefreak> 2 runs?
<asac> :)
<asac> yeah ... you will see ... but please try with apt :)
<asac> not with dpk
<asac> g
<gnomefreak> you mean after i build it?
<gnomefreak> in my dapper chroot install it using apt
<asac> yes ... please build ... then directly test upgrade with apt
<asac> yes
<asac> not dpkg
<gnomefreak> got it ;)
<asac> that makes no sense to test :)
<gnomefreak> ;)
<asac> gnomefreak: just install firefox ... e.g. not whole ubuntu-desktop in initial dapper chroot
<asac> e.g. build-depends for firefox are ok as well
<gnomefreak> ok
<gnomefreak> installing -desktop atm so i can get it out of way
<asac> he?
<asac> no ... not install -desktop
<asac> just firefox + build-depends :)
<asac> gnomefreak: ^^^
<asac> gnomefreak: http://people.ubuntu.com/~asac/firefox_2.0.0.3+1-0ubuntu2~.dapper.1.diff.gz http://people.ubuntu.com/~asac/firefox_2.0.0.3+1-0ubuntu2~.dapper.1.dsc
<asac> orig.tar.gz should be the same as in feisty
<gnomefreak> k
<gnomefreak> hmmm
<asac> gnomefreak: bad news?
<gnomefreak> no packages.ubuntu.com is down so im grabbing it from feisty chroot
<gnomefreak> than i will unpack your .dsc and build :)
<gnomefreak> sometime today i should have results for you. im still installing -desktop than i have build-deps than i can build
<gnomefreak> im gonna try to get another hour of sleep this waking up at 1am is getting old i have atleast 2 hours left on -desktop install
<asac> gnomefreak: you should not install -desktop
<asac> thats the point i asked for
<asac> please don't install
<asac> please please :)
<asac> makes no sense
<gnomefreak> k
<asac> just firefox
<asac> and firefox build-dep
<asac> nothing more
<asac> :)
<asac> then you can spin
<gnomefreak> k almost ready
<gnomefreak> ok its building i can nap now
<asac> gnomefreak: spin done?
<gnomefreak> yep
<gnomefreak> im about to upload it to repo
<gnomefreak> i have to get ready to leave i have 2 appt. in a row this afternoon so i will continue what i dont get uploaded now
<gnomefreak> ok im here for a few maybe 20 minutes
<gnomefreak> still uploading to repo btw
<asac> mozilla bug 239267
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 239267 in General "printing (preview, to file, to printer) does not work properly" [Major,New]  http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=239267
<asac> mozilla bug 315049
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 315049 in General "print preview is displayed incorrectly" [Major,Unconfirmed]  http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=315049
<gnomefreak> !moztest
<ubotu> The Mozilla-testing repos can be found at: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/PreviewArchives. Please remember these are testing repos, the packages in these repos are not stable and may break things on your system. Use with caution. Please report bugs found from these packages to: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/PreviewArchives/Bugs.
<gnomefreak> yay maybe ill have a working dapper repo today ;)
<asac> gnomefreak: cool
<asac> if apt-get dist-upgrade does bring a clean firefox upgrade if you start at current dapper one
<asac> then we can start respinning on top of it :)
<gnomefreak> it seems to be upgrading
<gnomefreak> The following packages will be upgraded: firefox firefox-gnome-support libnspr4 libnss3
<gnomefreak> 4 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded
<gnomefreak> :)
<gnomefreak> i guess ill start spinning epiphany before i leave
<gnomefreak> so we start with depends or rdepends?
<asac> gnomefreak: wait till the upgrade went well
<asac> then start with epiphany-browser
<gnomefreak> ok ill know soon
<gnomefreak> 5 minutes ill know if all good
<gnomefreak> i might wait till tonight. im finishing the source upload atm
<asac> yeah ... source is huge
<asac> good idea to push separately
<gnomefreak> im low on time today so i have to do things like that ;)
<gnomefreak> 2.14.3-0ubuntu1.mt1  << look right for epiphany?
<gnomefreak> running ff to test
<gnomefreak> umm it opens
<gnomefreak> ah there we go now its loading a page
<gnomefreak> all i did on the version is add .mt1
<gnomefreak> installing build-deps for epip. atm so ill spin when i get home
<asac> gnomefreak: good
<asac> is firefox running version 2.0.0.3 ?
<asac> e.g. in about?
<gnomefreak> yep but no dapper in about
<gnomefreak> it just lists gecko
<gnomefreak> ah either does gutsys
<gnomefreak> Mozilla/5.0 (X11; U; Linux i686; en-US; rv:1.8.1.3) Gecko/20070515
<gnomefreak> it doesnt list dapper or gutsy on gutsy
<gnomefreak> ill be back later. time for appt.
<asac> gnomefreak: yes that might be ok
<asac> did the upgrade went flawlessly?
<asac> apt-get dist-upgrade?
<hjmf> hello!
<hjmf> <asac> hjmf: do you post these requests for report automatically? e.g. when i set mt-needreport?
<hjmf> I have to *see* if there isn't a full report
<hjmf> but the post is automated
<hjmf> So the post is automatic but it is not automated as I have to check *in situ* if there is a report or not
<hjmf> ... I've been very busy the last weeks and probably I'll be busy in the next ones so I wont been seen arround here as much as I'd want
<asac> cool :)
<asac> hjmf: no problem for not being around ;)
<asac> good luck for whatever you have to do :)
<hjmf> ty asac
<hjmf> cu
<asac> cu
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-mozillateam.log
* asac out
<asac> gnomefreak: http://people.ubuntu.com/~asac/dapper-ffox2-transition/09_ffox2-dapper-ftbfs-ephysidebar.patch
<asac> thats the patch you need to add to dappers epiphany debian/patches/ directory
<asac> just drop it in before you build
<asac> ah gnomefreak: before you can build epiphany you ahve to respin yelp as well
<asac> so 1st: build yelp against new firefox-dev et al
<asac> then install yelp and build epiphany-browser sources with the patch above
<asac> gnomefreak: got it?
<asac> ok out for real
<gnomefreak> what is that patch for :(
<gnomefreak> ok yelp is building
<asac> gnomefreak: patch fixes build failure
<gnomefreak> oh didnt know there was any
<asac> looks like the epiphany version was implemented when 1.8.1 branch was still trunk in mozilla cvs
<gnomefreak> asac: just add it to patches and spin? no need to regen orig right?
<asac> so it uses some api feature which was not pulled to stabel 1.8.1 branch later
<gnomefreak> ah
<asac> yes ... just drop and spin
<asac> add changelog entry of ourse et all
<gnomefreak> k
<asac> yelp should build without modifications ... but you should add changelog entry as well
<gnomefreak> i hope it works
<gnomefreak> yelp is built
<gnomefreak> took all of 3 minutes
<gnomefreak> uploading atm
<gnomefreak> so far everything is working out good
<gnomefreak> you can go do what you were. i will build epip. tonight and see what time it is. what is next on list if that finishes early?
<gnomefreak> asac: no adding .mt1 will not work
<gnomefreak> it doesnt upgrade
<gnomefreak> oh damn
<gnomefreak> wait
<asac> you probably did wrong :)
<gnomefreak> helps if its installed
<asac> please append .ffox2.0mt1
<gnomefreak> on what?
<asac> e.g. not just .mt1
<gnomefreak> everything?
<asac> you will figure out :)
<asac> firefox version is as we decided
<asac> everything else rebuild on top of firefox 2 is now
<asac> .ffox2.0mt1
<gnomefreak> shit
<asac> so we can release .ffox2.1
<asac> :)
<gnomefreak> ok going back to redo it
<asac> redo what? ... just yelp i guess, right?
<gnomefreak> yes
<gnomefreak> i j=ust started on ephany
<asac> that should not be a big problem then
<gnomefreak> whats after piphany or you havent gotten that far in your day?
<gnomefreak> and how are you finding out what needs to be built in what order
<gnomefreak> .win 10
<gnomefreak> ok yelp is good on to epiphany
<gnomefreak> :( epiphany-extensions and all other epiphany packages dont get built with epiphany-browser
<gnomefreak> but im gone for a bit while this builds.
<asac> i find out by looking at rdepends for libnss3, libnspr4
<asac> and on firefox
<gnomefreak> whatever one is in all 3 build first?
<asac> the check if there are cross dependencies like epiphany: firefox + yelp, while yelp: fireofx ... all is done by rdepends
<gnomefreak> hmmmm
<asac> 1st. firefox, 2nd yelp, 3rd epiphany
<gnomefreak> are we worrying with epiphany-* packages?
<asac> apps that depend on libnss or libnspr and don't depend on firefox can probably be build right away
<asac> no
<asac> we have a patch
<gnomefreak> ah ok
<asac> epiphany-browser should work now
<asac> you just need to patch it and compile (after yelp of course)
<gnomefreak> its building
<asac> maybe next try the rdepends of libnss3
<asac> e.g. gaim-encryption
<asac> ... please verify that it still works :)
<gnomefreak> verify epiphany still works?
<asac> yes ... and that gaim-encryption works as well after respin of that
<asac> tomorrow you are probably almost done with the complete respin
<asac> :-D
<asac> i hope so :)
<gnomefreak> ok we dont need to respin gaim?
<asac> no
<gnomefreak> oh ok
<asac> gnomefreak: evolution probably needs a respin as well
<asac> but lets first respin more basic stuff
<gnomefreak> k
<asac> can't tell whatelse has to be build before evolution
<gnomefreak> im worried most about OO.o
<asac> I think we won't need to respin that one ... fortunately :)
<gnomefreak> thank god
<asac> ok night
<gnomefreak> ok ill get on gaim after i upgrade epip. and should have all done by morning
<asac> let the spinning commence .)
<gnomefreak> night.
<asac> gaim-encryption that is
<gnomefreak> yes
<asac> k
<asac> thx
<asac> cu tomorrow
<gnomefreak> cu
<gnomefreak> gain-encryption fails to build
<gnomefreak> asac: checking again for Mozilla nspr4 includes in /usr/include/mozilla/nspr... no
<gnomefreak> configure: error: --with-nspr-includes was specified, but nspr.h and prio.h were not there.
<gnomefreak> libnss-dev is already the newest version.
<gnomefreak> libnspr-dev is already the newest version.
<gnomefreak> screw it ill do it tomorrow i guess
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2007-05-22
<gnomefreak> ok its fixed and built thanks to the motu guys
<gnomefreak> asac: everything from yesterday is done and i got evo done
<gnomefreak> ok evo done and upgrading
<gnomefreak> evo doesnt start due to systems config doesnt match evos. there is a help and tells you to add a line to an .xml file but im wondering if i should have built it in.
<gnomefreak> seems it does that on dapper with dappers version too :)
<asac> gnomefreak: really
<asac> great news
<asac> oh ... evo doesn't start ... hmm
<gnomefreak> yep but it still doesnt start but does it on dappers version
<gnomefreak> its nothing i did :)
<asac> gnomefreak: hmm ... so first issue: evo needs some system config tweaks
<asac> do you have the exact message?
<gnomefreak> asac: maybe not on a normal system
<gnomefreak> i can
<gnomefreak> Your system configuration does not match your Evolution configuration.
<gnomefreak> Click help for details
<gnomefreak> clicking help
<gnomefreak>  What does "Your system configuration does not match your Evolution configuration" mean?
<gnomefreak> This means that the system configuration is not what it should be for the application to run well. To fix this, you must be root and edit the file /etc/bonobo-activation/bonobo-activation-config.xml by adding the line
<gnomefreak>  <item>$PREFIX/lib/bonobo/servers</item>
<gnomefreak> in the <searchpath> section. After this, kill the process "bonobo-activation-server" and restart Evolution.
<gnomefreak> is on the page that help brings me to
<asac> what is in that bonobo xml file?
<gnomefreak> dont know didnt look at it yet
<gnomefreak> i will give me a sec
<gnomefreak> 13 full lines :(
<gnomefreak> thats kind of tiny
<gnomefreak> <flood>
<gnomefreak> <?xml version="1.0"?>
<gnomefreak> <oafconfig>
<gnomefreak> <searchpath> <!-- Examples: --> <!-- <item>/opt/gnome2/lib/bonobo/servers</item> --> <!-- <item>/usr/local/gnome2/lib/bonobo/servers</item> --> <!-- <item>/usr/local/lib/bonobo/servers</item> --> <!-- <item>/opt/gnome2/bonobo-activation/lib/bonobo/servers</item> -->
<gnomefreak> </searchpath>
<gnomefreak> <endflood>
<gnomefreak> </oafconfig>
<gnomefreak> we need someone to test it on a full dapper system
<asac> gnomefreak: you build the same version that is in dapper, right? e.g. not evol from feisty?
<gnomefreak> right
<asac> ok that should be fine
<asac> howver i doubt that a full system will change a thing ... though it might be right
<gnomefreak> 2.6.1-0ubuntu7.1
<gnomefreak> !info evolution dapper
<asac> gnomefreak: does evol start in clean dapper + evo install (e.g. without respin) ?
<ubotu> evolution: The groupware suite. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.1-0ubuntu7.1 (dapper), package size 4586 kB, installed size 34184 kB
<gnomefreak> asac: no
<gnomefreak> same error
<asac> gnomefreak: it doesn't start?
<gnomefreak> not in my chroot at all
<asac> gnomefreak: can you ask on -desktop what to do in order to test evo in chroot ?
<gnomefreak> ok
<asac> cool
<gnomefreak> not promissing an answer though
<gnomefreak> btw gaim-encryption needed its rules file edited to build
<gnomefreak> simple edit i seemed to have been overlooking (real simple)
<gnomefreak> hmmmm
<gnomefreak> installing bonobo to see what happens
<gnomefreak> maybe adding that to a depend would be helpful
<gnomefreak> s/to a/as a
<gnomefreak> in ~5 mnutes or so i will see if it helps than upgrade to our build
<gnomefreak> that didnt fix issue
<gnomefreak> im willing to bet installing ubuntu-desktop will let evo run, there has to be a lib for -desktop that i dont have installed
<gnomefreak> but part that bothers me id installing evo should grab all needed libs.
<gnomefreak> well asac im not sure why it fails in chroot.
<asac> sad
<asac> :)
<gnomefreak> you gonna tell me OO.o-core is next arnt you?
<gnomefreak> btw firefox runs why are we backporting everything else?
<asac> does any ooo thing depend on firefox, libnss or libnsprs?
<asac> gnomefreak: because when we push ffox 2 in dapper ... everything else will likely crash :)
<asac> as the old gets removed
<gnomefreak> yes it does :( let me see what one it is
<asac> every rdepends is candidate for respin
<asac> lets say evo works :)
<asac> just push it to your archive as it is
<asac> and let the forum crowd test it
<gnomefreak> it is
<asac> good
<gnomefreak> openoffice.org-core (hold)
<asac> what was the issue with gaim-encryption
<asac> openoffice.org-core?
<gnomefreak> openoffice.org-core (hold)
<asac> gnomefreak: ok
<asac> it depends on libnss3 and libnspr4
<asac> so openoffice needs respin
<asac> but should be pretty simple
<asac> just spin
<gnomefreak> not listed for ff
<asac> with bumped version in changelog
<gnomefreak> just nss and nspr
<asac> yes its for libnspr4
<asac> yes ... needs an update then (though it should be binary compatible)
<gnomefreak> ok will try.
<asac> good luck :)
<gnomefreak> do you see anything else that needs to be done first
<asac> there is one file that takes 1 hour to build on a decent system
<asac> your build might take 24 hours :)
<asac> not first ... you could do something else :)
<asac> but openoffice is really important ... so go ahead
<gnomefreak> asac: gaim-* in the rules file nss and nspr pointed to usr/..../mozilla/.. and should have been firefox
<asac> really?
<gnomefreak> ok will spin it
<gnomefreak> yeah
<asac> does gaim-encryption actually work?
<gnomefreak> now it does
<asac> i mean ... before the respin
<asac> gnomefreak: can you maintaine a patch for that?
<gnomefreak> oh i dont know i assumed so
<asac> e.g. like what i did for epiphany
<asac> so we have all patches we need when we are done with that?
<asac> you can do so by:
<asac> cp debian/rules debian/rules.orig
<asac> then modify debian/rules
<gnomefreak> ok i will try what to name it?
<asac> then run diff -u gaim-encryp.../debian/rules.orig gaim-en.../debian/rules > /tmp/gaim-dapper-ffox2.patch
<asac> gaim-encryption-dapper-ffox2.patch
<gnomefreak> can i just use diff -u debian/riles?
<gnomefreak> or do i need to be out further?
<gnomefreak> k patch is made
<gnomefreak> grabbing source for o.o-core
<gnomefreak> oo.o-core even
<asac> gnomefreak: please do the diff from top-level-dir/.. - one more up
<gnomefreak> hell just grabbing the source is 2+ hours
<asac> right :)
<gnomefreak> from outside the unpacked source dir?
<asac> gnomefreak: maybe you should take care of everything else ... and leave me ... or some volunteer with a speedy system the ooo build
<asac> gnomefreak: is ooo-core a separate source package=
<asac> ?
<asac> or is it all-in-one-wonder tarball for all openoffice?
<gnomefreak> doesnt seem to be
<asac> ok ... so you are pulling full oo?
<gnomefreak>  http://security.ubuntu.com dapper-security/main openoffice.org 2.0.2-2ubuntu12.3 (dsc) [3264B] 
<asac> ok with you if you build everything else?
<gnomefreak> looks like it
<asac> can people already get the things from dapper repo?
<asac> e.g. if i ask someone on motu to do the ooo respin?
<gnomefreak> thats fine give me a list or do you want everything built? we are runnning low on things afaict
<asac> gnomefreak: thats good news
<asac> first take care that every rdepends on libnss3 and libnspr4 is respun
<asac> then go to firefox
<asac> (exclude ooo from it of course)
<gnomefreak> i can do about 5 or so a day
<gnomefreak> k order shouldnt be an issue?
<asac> you will probably notice
<asac> just try to build :)
<gnomefreak> gaim-encryption-2.38 is the dir you want me in?
<asac> if installing the build-deps brings old firefox/libnss somehow
<asac> you probably need something else first
<gnomefreak> ah ok
<asac> but most should be direct depends
<asac> gnomefreak: on top of that dir
<asac> i want gaim-encryption directory to be in diff path
<gnomefreak> oh ok wher ethe tar and diff is
<asac> the idea is that you can apply patches with -p1 if you are *in* the top-level dir
<gnomefreak> ah ok
<asac> gnomefreak: right
<gnomefreak> ok lets see wha tit holds now
<gnomefreak> make: Nothing to be done for `gaim-encryption-2.38/debian/rules'.
<gnomefreak> that cant be good
<gnomefreak> seems from that dir it cant be done
<gnomefreak> gaim-encryption-2.38/debian/rules.orig gaim-encryption-2.38/debian/rules > ~/gaim-encryption-dapper-ffox2.patch
<gnomefreak> that is the command
<gnomefreak> oh crap
<gnomefreak> nvm
<gnomefreak> ok its done
<gnomefreak> helps if you use the diff -u command
<asac> gnomefreak: you have to start with unmodified gaim-e package
<asac> the copy the rules to rules.orig
<gnomefreak> already did that
<asac> ah :)
<asac> cool
<gnomefreak> i diffed .orig against rules
<asac> you can push it somewhere so i can push the patch to my transition dir on people.ubuntu.com
<asac> ?
<gnomefreak> yes i can :)
<asac> somewhere not called "pastebin" please :)
<gnomefreak> lol
<asac> hehe
<gnomefreak> my site will have it
<asac> damn motu crowed appears to be not that tempted to help on ooo respin
<asac> no answer so far :)
<gnomefreak> http://gnomefreak.youmortals.com/gaim-encryption-dapper-ffox2.patch
<gnomefreak> you can wget from there ;)
<asac> gnomefreak: well done
<gnomefreak> libcamel1.2-8 needs to be built?
<asac> gnomefreak: are the headers nowhere else?
<gnomefreak> ty
<gnomefreak> headers?
<asac> if its in rdepends ... then yes
<asac> nevermind
<asac> i will look
<gnomefreak> k
<asac> all is ok
<asac> they are really in /usr/include/firefox/
<asac> ok
<asac> patch accepted
<gnomefreak> ty ;)
<gnomefreak> i changed it on my version by hand
<gnomefreak> the one in my repo
<asac> http://people.ubuntu.com/~asac/dapper-ffox2-transition/
<asac> if the patch applies cleanly then its fine
<asac> i don't bother that the version in your repo was done by hand
<gnomefreak> ok if an rdepend is in nss but not nspr no need to build or we should build everything anyway
<gnomefreak> libnss3 libnspr4
<gnomefreak> eh cant hurt to build everything they all seem small other than oo.o
<gnomefreak> dont tell me you thought someone would help build that. its a beast of an app ;)
<asac> we need to build everything that is remotely linked to anything libnss3 and libnspr4
<asac> etc.
<gnomefreak> i thought so
<asac> i will find someone for ooo build
<gnomefreak> if not ill do it overnight one night
<gnomefreak> crap
<gnomefreak> more evo crap
<asac> what kind of crap is it?
<gnomefreak> evolution-data-server-1.6.1
<gnomefreak> is named libcamel1.2-8 in rdepends
<gnomefreak> i may have bad memory :(
<asac> if its squeezed out of the data source source
<asac> then yes
<asac> otherwise ... i don't know
<asac> you will figure out
<asac> :)
<gnomefreak> i will :)
<gnomefreak> its already building
<gnomefreak> im gonna reboot when its done. i keep getting a system beep for no reason and praying its not memory
<asac> sounds bad
<asac> maybe your hard-disk is dying?
<asac> gnomefreak: ?
<gnomefreak> i dont know its a single beep every so often maybe 5 minutes apart
<gnomefreak> maybe 10 builds without clear mem can cause that on low mem system?
<gnomefreak> Mem:    255608k total,   251448k used,
<gnomefreak> very possible let me reboot
<gnomefreak> still doing it :(
<SmokeyD> hey people. The thunderbird_2.0.0.0-0.mt1 for amd64 is missing in the mozilla preview archive. That way I can't install TB 2.0 form the preview archive on amd64
<SmokeyD> should I report it as a bug or is it still work in progress
<SmokeyD> I am using feisty
<asac> SmokeyD: ok
<asac> i will build one
<SmokeyD> thanks
<asac> just keep the preview archive line ... there should be a package soon
<asac> hi Riddell ... thanks!
<asac> Riddell: just one more note ahead ... the idea is to revive the firefox-kde-support spec ... and then figure out how we can do this in a way that is suitable for upstream inclusion ;)
<asac> Admiral_Chicago: do we have a list of kde issues for firefox?
<asac> ups
<asac> that was fast :)
<asac> Admiral_Chicago: ping? you having connectivity issues?
<Admiral_Chicago> asac: yes. my internet connection at home likes to drop out on my linux machines
<asac> oh ... received my question?
<Admiral_Chicago> i worked it our with a router, but the router's settings got hosed and it refuses to set itself back up, :\
<Admiral_Chicago> no, which question was that?
<asac> Admiral_Chicago: you think you can help me to come up with a list of problems of firefox in kde?
<asac> if i search the bugs for kde ... i get a few results ... but they are not well sorted out ... and not always kde related
<Admiral_Chicago> of course. I haven't seen too many, but i'll try check it out
<asac> Admiral_Chicago: e.g. the url protocol handler ... its probably not dealt with correctly for kde
<Admiral_Chicago> asac: let me go through those, but give me 20 minutes to grab breakfast and commit some stuff
<asac> sure
<Admiral_Chicago> got a link to that bug
<asac> following points out of my head (we should check them and ensure that we have bugs open for them)
<asac> 1. url handler
<asac> 2. background image
<asac> 3. MIME handling ... are the right applications suggested if you open some file?
<asac> 4. virtual file system ... is there such a thing like gnome-vfs that lets you access remote network filesystems etc.
<asac> 5. theming ... does the gtk-qt engine apply kde themes) (i hope so ... but just want to ensure that this is actualyl the case)
<asac> 6. there is a bug about the startup-notification ... e.g. that its not properly recognized ... is this really the case?
<asac> 7. what bout font?
<Riddell> 3) should wait for everyone to use xdg mime standard.  kde 4 does, I think gnome does, no idea about firefox
<Riddell> 4) yes, kioslaves, what does firefox need that for?
<Riddell> 5) gtk-qt does apply yes (to kubuntu users), although there's some firefox fix for it that I think no longer works
<Riddell> fonts seem to work fine
<Riddell> startup notification works fine for me
<Admiral_Chicago> here is the thing, when I get a ogg theora from say, lugradio, it offers to open it with ogg123
<Admiral_Chicago> maybe its because I don't have default apps, i've added xubuntu-desktop etc
<Admiral_Chicago> by default, Fx should use amarok afaik
<Riddell> amarok will use the KDE 3 mimetype system, which firefox won't use
<asac> Riddell: firefox/mozilla apps have gnome-vfs support ... i remember voices asking for something similar on kde
<Riddell> asac: but to do what?
<asac> open, save, navigate files?
<Riddell> right
<asac> e.g. if you want to save an image on a samba share
<Riddell> although presumably it should work fine running from KDE as well
<asac> problem is that we pull in loads of gnome libs
<Admiral_Chicago> so we would have to do the same with fx correct?
<Riddell> getting it to dynamically load kioslaves libs or gnome-vfs libs on demand as appropriate would be pretty hard to do
<asac> Riddell: mozilla has a component system ... we should be able to do that
<asac> Riddell: question is ... how do we detect if kde is actually running
<asac> ... which is kind of a fundamental question we have to solve before we can do anything properly :)
<asac> Riddell: any idea how we can test if the current X display is kdeish?
<Riddell> this is a common problem and I've yet to see a good answer
<asac> yes ... its not really kde only :)
<Riddell> apport does it by testing if ksmserver is running
<Riddell> it's really something that xdg-utils should solve
<asac> does apport test if ksmserver is serving current display ... or in general?
<Riddell> I'm not sure, I can't find the code just now
<asac> Riddell: http://librarian.launchpad.net/6718554/KDEBackground.diff
<asac> that code tries to test for running kde :)
<asac> its from linspire
<Riddell> asac: /usr/bin/ubuntu-bug
<Riddell> doesn't seem to care for machines running multiple sessions
<asac> can you look at the diff? they do some wierd thing with color parsing in .kdesktoprc ... any idea what's checked by that?
<asac> Riddell: ^^
<Riddell> I don't know what it's doing
<Riddell> it's reading .kde/share/config/kdesktoprc for the Color1 key
<Riddell> and seems to think if it finds it that makes us a KDE desktop
<Riddell> which would be crazy
<asac> yeah ... i saw that ... but what do they get from that :)
<asac> good to have someone confirm that it makes no sense ... at least not obviously
<Riddell> this is a mozilla plugin to set the desktop background right?
<Riddell> I think it's syncing between KDE and gnome background settings
<Riddell> doesn't seem to be what we're after
<Admiral_Chicago> still having connection issues...
<asac> Riddell: it allows you to set the kde background if you click on the "use image as background" in firefox ... i don't think it syncs anything
<asac> its just a hack that copies the downloaded file somewhere and sets it as kde background
<asac> i am just interested in the "isKDEDesktop" detection code
<Riddell> right
<asac> maybe its something magic and Color1 is set at the beginning of a kde session or something .)
<Riddell> not for me it isn't
<Riddell> possibly linspire does something magic but I doubt it
<asac> ok ... i will ask them for clarification
<asac> Riddell: its bug 90851
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 90851 in firefox "Firefox does not set KDE wallpaper" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90851
<asac> Jim Massey is the linspire guy that works with us somehow
<Riddell> works for canonical?
<Riddell> or a linspire guy who tries to talk to ubuntu as their upstream?
<Riddell> seems like a good bug to get fixed, not it wants to change Wallpaper= not Color1=
<asac> Riddell: he works for linspire ... its an efford to increase cooporation with downstream (from our side)
<FreddyM> crap network...okay i promise one day i'll stay online for longer than 10 minutes
<Admiral_Chicago_> okay I have the latest clue files for firefox. I see we have added some things but for the most part they look like they need some love
<Admiral_Chicago_> I'm leaving comments now for the people interested in mentoring
<Admiral_Chicago_> asac: do you want to be CC'ed on the email for Bughelper?
<asac> i think i get them? i am in the team?
<asac> otherwise yes
<Admiral_Chicago1> did you get my message asac? my connection dropped/
<Admiral_Chicago1> also, I seem to have found the culprit...
<Admiral_Chicago> okay internet works now
<Admiral_Chicago> IPv6 was the culprit
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2007-05-23
* gnomefreak should have asked how long to let mem test run :(
<gnomefreak> @schedule new_york
<ubotu> Schedule for America/New_York: 23 May 16:00: Edubuntu | 24 May 16:00: Ubuntu Development Team | 25 May 08:00: MOTU | 27 May 10:00: LoCo Team | 29 May 11:00: Kernel Team | 29 May 17:00: Community Council
<gnomefreak> im gonna let this run over night and see if i get the beep again it hasnt beeped since i loged in 15-25 minutes ago.
* Admiral_Chicago waves
<Admiral_Chicago> seems as if my router is now online...should be able to *stay* online too after all my stuggling with it
<gnomefreak> congrats :) sorry to hear about your router issues
<gnomefreak> asac: if your up, did you find anyone to build OO.o?
<gnomefreak> ok got to stop uploading for now.
<asac> ola
* asac starting in a long day :/
<asac> gnomefreak: anything urgent
<asac> ?
<asac> like ... everything crashes in dapper repo :)
<asac> or even worse ... in gutsy
<gnomefreak> nope just building my ass off
<gnomefreak> just wanted to know if you found someone for OO.o
<gnomefreak> oh and do i build the alternates? the ones that start with a | in rdepends
<asac> gnomefreak: we had a netsplit
<asac> if you didn't realize
* asac hates freenode
<asac> gnomefreak: you there?
<asac> if you hear me: we should rebuild everything that has build-depends on firefox-dev libnss3-dev and libnspr4-dev
<asac> for packages that just have depends on firefox (but no build-depends on firefox-dev or that alike) we should test them thoroughly
<gnomefreak> yep here
<asac> and maybe look at code to verify that things are ok
<asac> (dunno if any such package exists actually)
<asac> gnomefreak: for locale packages we should add the ones from feisty
<asac> e.g. replace the current ones with what we have in feisty
<asac> but exclude locales that have not been previously been in dapper
<gnomefreak> ok
<asac> if you come to those (which are really important) :) ... let me know
<gnomefreak> k just take dappers locales from feisty and build
<asac> how far did you get so far?
<asac> what applications are there?
<gnomefreak> i rocking
<gnomefreak> 60+
<asac> gnomefreak: yes ... please make the version of the locale packages smaller then the ones in feisty
<gnomefreak> well change that
<asac> so people will still get an upgrade
<asac> 60+ ?
<asac> apps?
<asac> do you have a list?
<gnomefreak> im done with all of libnss libnspr
<asac> are they all online already
<asac> ?
<gnomefreak> yeah if you give me a few minutes ill type them up
<gnomefreak> yes online ready to use
<asac> no ... i will just look in repo then
<asac> you have url?
<gnomefreak> yeah one sec
<asac> at hand ;)
<gnomefreak> http://gnomefreak.youmortals.com/mozilla-testing/dists/dapper/main/
<gnomefreak> im uploading gnome-app-install and flash atm
<asac> you rock :)
<gnomefreak> :)
<asac> sources all up as well?
<gnomefreak> i had very bad day yesterday so im trying to make up for it :)
<gnomefreak> yes
<gnomefreak> i have maybe 12 more to build total. i have a list of what is left so i dont have to check rdepends all the time
<asac> fine
<asac> when you are done i will respin everything :)
<gnomefreak> lol
<gnomefreak> thats alot of work btw ;
<gnomefreak> )
<asac> i hope i find a way to auto-respin
<gnomefreak> ok taking a break now
<gnomefreak> hmmmmmm
<gnomefreak> asac: you know anything about gecko-sharp?
<gnomefreak> last changelog entry is gecko-sharp (0.6-3ubuntu3) breezy; urgency=low
<asac> dunno ... probably a c-sharp binding to gecko mozembed
<asac> needs a rebuild I guess
<asac> and some testcase to verify that it actually works
<asac> are there examples in that package?
<asac> gnomefreak: ^^^ ?
<gnomefreak> it is and it does
<gnomefreak> it was autosynced
<gnomefreak> thats why no changelog for dapper
<asac> sure
<asac> so does it build?
<asac> are there examples you can test?
<gnomefreak> not sure yet but everything looks good so far
<gnomefreak> examples?
<gnomefreak> im grabbing build-deps atm for it
<SmokeyD> hey people, just for fun I tried to apt-get -b source thunderbird from the preview archive on amd64. I get the known bug that in order to build thunderbird I need libnspr4-dev which conflicts with libnspr4 (provided by firefox). So I can't install libnspr4-dev and therefore not compile thunderbird without unintalling firefox and most gnome packages
<SmokeyD> the libnspr4-dev conflict is a known bug: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xulrunner/+bug/57161
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 57161 in xulrunner "Impossible to install libsmjs-dev with firefox present" [High,Confirmed] 
<gnomefreak> SmokeyD: its not built using xulrunner yet
<gnomefreak> SmokeyD: you need the -dev packages to build anything. after its built install the other ones back
<SmokeyD> ok, yeah that is a solution
<gnomefreak> there is nothing we can do with that yet
<SmokeyD> not the best one but it will work :)
<gnomefreak> SmokeyD: that is why we built it for you
<SmokeyD> :) yeah I know
<gnomefreak> so we are the only ones that have to deal with that atm
<SmokeyD> I just like playing around
<SmokeyD> :)
<SmokeyD> But that is my problem, I know
<SmokeyD> once I have something in my head, I won't stop till I have it ;)
<asac> SmokeyD: thunderbird is not up to date for amd64 i guess
<asac> i wanted to build it today :)
<SmokeyD> :)
<asac> e.g. that is if you are on feisty
<SmokeyD> yep
<gnomefreak> asac: in case i forgot trunk fails to build. last one that built was 20070430 (incase you find time)
<asac> good ... do we have trunk in gutsy as well? or just in feisty for now?
<asac> gnomefreak: not so good of course ... but thanks for the reminder :)
<gnomefreak> only feisty
<gnomefreak> once we find out what is wrong (something with gfx(or whatever its called)
<gnomefreak> i can make a gutsy repo and send it there for you to build or figure that out when we get there. my most important thing is trying to finish this backports stuff. i was reversed i had finished 12 not 12 left. wont know how many left until i figure out what builds what
<asac> gnomefreak: ok ... gutsy trunk build can wait
<asac> i will prepare a -preview package with latest 3.0 alpha release as soon as alpha5 is out
<gnomefreak> k
<gnomefreak> asac: your not using dapper repo yet right?
<asac> i have no x86 :)
<gnomefreak> ah ok
<gnomefreak> lots and lots of building ;)
<asac> right ... thats the way it should be
<asac> no ooo volunteer yes
<gnomefreak> kind of fun
<gnomefreak> when i finish if we still dont have a volunteer ill do it but it will just take time (if it really is that big)
<asac> if you have done everything else ... give it a spin
<asac> and lets pray :)
<asac> gnomefreak: maybe you can try to catch volunteers? maybe you have more luck :)
<gnomefreak> ill try sometime today
<asac> :)
* gnomefreak grabbing something to eat (at a point where things are gonna take a while
<SmokeyD> hey guys. I succeeded in compiling TB2 on amd64 in feisty
<SmokeyD> :)
<gnomefreak> SmokeyD: if it was broke we wouldnt have uploaded it ;)
<SmokeyD> :)
<SmokeyD> that's true. :D I'm just glad it worked
<gnomefreak> is that your first one?
<SmokeyD> well, not mu first compiled program, but the first one with such a devel status and from apt source files
<SmokeyD> I did ./configure make make-install tons of times
<gnomefreak> ah ok congrats than
<SmokeyD> :)
<gnomefreak> anyone in here feeling brave?
* gnomefreak might get to it tonight at the rate im moving asac 
<gnomefreak> vlc was a big one but i think that is about it for the long builds, maybe locales
<gnomefreak> caller ID applet for ubuntu would really really come in handy today
<gnomefreak> java sucks
<gnomefreak> @schedule new_york
<ubotu> Schedule for America/New_York: 23 May 16:00: Edubuntu | 24 May 16:00: Ubuntu Development Team | 25 May 08:00: MOTU | 27 May 10:00: LoCo Team | 29 May 11:00: Kernel Team | 29 May 17:00: Community Council
<gnomefreak> running last build for a a few hours to get caught up
<SmokeyD> hey people, when releasing TB2 for amd64, is it possible to also add the lightning extension?
<SmokeyD> it is only available for Linux x86 not amd64
<asac> SmokeyD: i am working on lightning
<asac> is a bit tricky to do it right
<asac> the way upstream builds it is just a mess
<asac> and should only be a last resort in case we cannot make it better
<Admiral_Chicago> connection is fixed now...
<Admiral_Chicago> great
<Admiral_Chicago> time to get ready for me day...
<gnomefreak> ok im back working
<gnomefreak> we really need one package that builds all firefox extenstions :(
<gnomefreak> asac: is that feasible or way too much to do?
<asac> you understood wrong
<asac> we need to build lightning from sunbird sources
<asac> not all extensions
<gnomefreak> no i mean for what im working on
<asac> what firefox extensions do you see?
<gnomefreak> there are maybe 9 mozilla-* packages like mozilla-nukeimage mozilla-tabextenstion
<asac> can you give me a complete list .... somewhere in wiki at best ... i can add comments then
<asac> gnomefreak: if they are not arch dependent you should just try if they still work
<asac> they might work
<asac> if they don't then we need to upgrade them
<asac> to new upstream
<asac> gnomefreak: if you come up with a complete list, then i can comment on them ... e.g. what to do
<gnomefreak> ill do that tomorrow maybe. i have to look at gutsy to better give you a list
<gnomefreak> k
<asac> you wanna do that? ... otherwise, just go ahead and build other apps
<gnomefreak> im still building them as is to get it done
<asac> yes... please don't build extensions
<asac> makes not much sense
<gnomefreak> they dont take long at all to build thats one of the reasons i think it would be better atleast for gutsy and newer to package them together if we can. build once upload once
<gnomefreak> have to
<asac> why?
<gnomefreak> part of the rdepends
<asac> yes ... but i say: it doesn't matter
<asac> i don't think there are any "native" extensions
<asac> the others either work or don't
<asac> a respin does not help a thing
<gnomefreak> than ill stop at as many as i have done already and go on to locales or the otehr 2 package si have
<asac> locales need an update
<asac> e.g. you need to import them from feisty
<gnomefreak> they will today
<asac> probably you should do the same for extensions
<asac> now that you say it :)
<gnomefreak> ill take the xpis from feisty put them inplace of dappers and spin
<asac> gnomefreak: good: pull extensions and locales from feisty
<asac> nothing else
<asac> ... or edgy
<asac> your choice
<asac> xpis from feisty?
<asac> just get the package ... adjust version and spin
<asac> then done
<gnomefreak> yes the locales are xpi arnt they?
<gnomefreak> oh
<asac> yes and no ... they are already packaged in feisty
<asac> you just need to grab them
<gnomefreak> use feistys package with different version
<asac> yes
<asac> make it smaller than feisties version
<gnomefreak> ill look at them
<gnomefreak> i have to make them smaller than edgys version too
<gnomefreak> i use dappers version and just add the .ffox2.0mt1 to it?
<asac> no .... add ~.ffox2.0mt1
<asac> to feisty version
<asac> :-D
<gnomefreak> oh ok :)
<asac> gnomefreak: ~ is the magic trick that makes a version exactly smaller
<asac> so use feisty and append with preceeding ~
<gnomefreak> k
<gnomefreak> and change control a bit to use the right versions of apps/libs and build
<asac> he?
<asac> there are not much build-depends
<asac> i think you don't need to touch anything for extensions and locales
<asac> if there is a native extension ... maybe you need
<asac> but i don't think there is any
<gnomefreak> i havent looked yet waiting for uploads to finish before i open another term. or file viewer
<gnomefreak> asac: does mozilla-firefox-locale-tr-tr replace mozilla-firefox-locale-tr
<asac> transitional package should be available if it does
<gnomefreak> (Feisty)gnomefreak@Gutsy:~$ show mozilla-firefox-locale-tr
<gnomefreak> W: Unable to locate package mozilla-firefox-locale-tr
<gnomefreak> E: No packages found
<gnomefreak> the tr-tr is mozilla-firefox-locales-all in feisty
<asac> gnomefreak: yes ... just use that package
<gnomefreak> k
<gnomefreak> firefox
<gnomefreak> Reverse Depends:
<gnomefreak>  |openoffice.org
<gnomefreak>  |mozilla-checky
<gnomefreak>   mozilla-bonobo
<gnomefreak> thats all i got left ;)
<gnomefreak> im uploading locales now
<gnomefreak> hmmmm seems mozilla-checky isnt in feisty
<gnomefreak> ok everything is uploaded and built. now openoffice (start in next 30-60 minutes on it)
<asac> gnomefreak: well done
<gnomefreak> ty :)
<asac> mozilla-bonobo?
<asac> what did you do about that?
<gnomefreak> i have about 3 hours on download for oo.o and than that will start
<gnomefreak> i built it from dappers since the build-deps were not in dapper but were in feisty
* gnomefreak installing everything now to test what i didnt already have
<asac> sure ... build ooo from dapper ... as well as bonbo
<gnomefreak> yep
<gnomefreak> has anyone made a post on the forums about the testing packages/repos
* gnomefreak goes for a while
<JenFraggle_> hello, i'm new here
<Admiral_Chicago> hey there
<Admiral_Chicago> JenFraggle_: i seem to know that name...firefox clue files+?
<JenFraggle_> yes, working through the email
<Admiral_Chicago> great!
* Admiral_Chicago is the guy to look for help
<Admiral_Chicago> brb, /me is blogging
<JenFraggle_> ok
<Admiral_Chicago> back..
<JenFraggle_> cool
<Admiral_Chicago> do you have the bazaar branch pulled?
<Admiral_Chicago> err checked out that is
<JenFraggle_> I've installed bughelper, is that the same thing?
<JenFraggle_> and bazaar
<Admiral_Chicago> no.
<Admiral_Chicago> well yes and no.
<Admiral_Chicago> bughelper is the tool that uses clue files
<Admiral_Chicago> clue files are under active development in a bazaar branch
<Admiral_Chicago> bazaar is a tool that we use to share code and make changes in an intelligent manner
<Admiral_Chicago> JenFraggle_: bughelper will not run without clue files associated with the package
<JenFraggle_> I'm just trying to find the webpage I used to do it and see what that says
<Admiral_Chicago> afai
<Admiral_Chicago> afaik*
<Admiral_Chicago> JenFraggle_: give me a second, i'll pull it up for you
<Admiral_Chicago> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugHelper/doc/writing-clue-files
<Admiral_Chicago> look down to sharing clue files
<Admiral_Chicago> and it'll be titled "get the latest copy of bughelper"
<JenFraggle_> hmm, got an error message
<JenFraggle_> it said permission denied
<JenFraggle_> bzr: ERROR: Unable to connect to SSH host bazaar.launchpad.net; EOF during negotiation
<Admiral_Chicago> JenFraggle_: give me a link to your LP page
<Admiral_Chicago> you may need to do ssh-keygen and make an ssh key
<JenFraggle_> https://launchpad.net/~rj-ockwell
<Admiral_Chicago> then take ~/.ssh/id_rsa.pub and paste it as an sshkey
<Admiral_Chicago> look on your page for update SSH keys.
<Admiral_Chicago> JenFraggle_: do you have all that, or do you need help?
<JenFraggle_> think I've done that now
<Admiral_Chicago> bzr checkout sftp://rj-ockwell@bazaar.launchpad.net/~bugsquad/bughelper-data/main bughelper-data
<JenFraggle_> It says SSH key added
<Admiral_Chicago> that'll be the full command if you think you have it
<Admiral_Chicago> great
<JenFraggle_> same message again, does it take time to be updated?
<Admiral_Chicago> yes i think so
<Admiral_Chicago> you didn't do sudo ssh-keygen did you?
<JenFraggle_> no, just ssh-keygen
<Admiral_Chicago> good
<JenFraggle_> still isn't working
<Admiral_Chicago> hmm, okay give me a second
<Admiral_Chicago> 16:40 < nixternal> I would give it 15 minutes...as it needs to propagate down to bazaar
<JenFraggle_> ok
<Admiral_Chicago> why don't you try it again
<Admiral_Chicago> btw, you may want to cd to a folder for development
<Admiral_Chicago> something like "mkdir ~/Development/Bughelper && cd ~/Development/Bughelper"
<JenFraggle_> still nothing
<JenFraggle_> i'll try again tomorrow, it's nearly 11pm so I'm going to log off now
<JenFraggle_> thanks for your help
<Admiral_Chicago> np
<Admiral_Chicago> thanks for your interest
<Admiral_Chicago> havea good night.
<JenFraggle_> and you
<asac> gnomefreak: do packages like xubuntu-desktop really need a respin because ffox transition?
<asac> idoubt they do
<asac> if you are done building we should go through the package tomorrow and drop that are not necessary
<asac> gnomefreak: cu tomorrow
<asac> night
<Admiral_Chicago> asac: sec...
<Admiral_Chicago> what do you mean respin?
<gnomefreak> asac: xubuntu-desktop edubuntu-desktop and ubuntu-desktop all carry ffox so i figured they were needed. and you said do ALL :)
<gnomefreak> night asac
<gnomefreak> Admiral_Chicago: build
<gnomefreak> Admiral_Chicago: we backported ffox for dapper, however i think its gonna stay in our dapper repo for a long while
* gnomefreak has bad feeling about oo.o :(
<Admiral_Chicago> which version
<Admiral_Chicago> (s)
<gnomefreak> 2.0.0.3
<gnomefreak> as is atm
<gnomefreak> this may change depending when 2.0.0.4 is released or .5 since 1.5 branch is supported until august i think
<gnomefreak> and there were some packages out of the 30 of them that i backported from feisty (most of the extensions and stuff
<gnomefreak> took me 16+ hours to get all packages built except for OO.o i havent started that yet. and he thinks that is gonna be ~24 hours
<Admiral_Chicago> thats a rought time
<Admiral_Chicago> i'm glad Mozilla is going to start chosing a base to build packages on...
<gnomefreak> well we have a few things to change on how they are set up but seems ffox now has it good
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2007-05-24
<gnomefreak> Admiral_Chicago: have you mentored anyone from bug 110049 yet?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 110049 in firefox "Firefox needs a better clue file" [Undecided,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110049
<Admiral_Chicago> gnomefreak: look up about 15 lines
<gnomefreak> person mainly asking about would be jen
<Admiral_Chicago> i've emailed the group already though
<gnomefreak> i would miss that :(
<Admiral_Chicago> i actually did that yesterday
<Admiral_Chicago> gnomefreak: so I'll wait on their response, it looks like we have a good base, I'm looking to add 10 cases
<Admiral_Chicago> should have something real good commited by end of next week
<gnomefreak> what do you think as far as jen for member? or should we have him/her go through the meeting?
<gnomefreak> me will grab the branch and take a look at it and pass on news to asac and hjmf if they dont already know. they are the 2 that are big on bughelper its still fairly new to me
<Admiral_Chicago> he looks like a very good candidate,
<Admiral_Chicago> before the next meeting, I'll email the concil and tell them my idea
<gnomefreak> k
<Admiral_Chicago> when is the next meeting...
<Admiral_Chicago> i don't see anything on the fride
<gnomefreak> im waiting on replys from everyone from the ML
<gnomefreak> i was thinking 5th of june at 1800UTC
<gnomefreak> if you alex and asac and one other person agree it will be set in stone
<gnomefreak> i will be pretty much tied up with drs and OO.o until the weekend but i should be here 80% of time
<Admiral_Chicago> i'll be okay with that time
<gnomefreak> k ill bbs
* gnomefreak crosses fingers and goes away while it builds
<gnomefreak> wth is Unpacking oob680-m5-core.tar.bz2...
<gnomefreak> Fixing unfortunate snafus
<Admiral_Chicago> asac: ping.
<Admiral_Chicago> asac: i'm looking at fx's clue file i'm thinking the @ char in a problem no? do we need it?
<Admiral_Chicago> i'll be at my desk but watching tv so i'll be in and out regularly
<gnomefreak> OO.o fails to build. :(
<gnomefreak> ill be back need to reboot
<asac> ole
<asac> gnomefreak: it failed? you have a log?
<gnomefreak> yea i think so giv eme a minute to check.
<gnomefreak> it seems to fail in differetn spot than first time. i didnt have log for the first spin but do for second. what part of log would be helpful? here is a few lines from end till stopped
<gnomefreak> make[1] : *** [all-recursive]  Error 1
<gnomefreak> make[1] : Leaving directory `/home/gnomefreak/dapper_builds/openoffice.org/openoffice.org-2.0.2/ooo-build'
<gnomefreak> make: *** [debian/stampdir/build]  Error 2
<gnomefreak> gonna try cleaning and rerunning it it failed way too early this time
<asac> gnomefreak ... that part says nothing
<asac> i need more context
<asac> at least 20-30 lines
<gnomefreak> i will give you everything in a minute
<asac> k
<gnomefreak> http://gnomefreak.pastebin.ca/507037  <<< full build
<gnomefreak> till errror
<gnomefreak> im wondering if its build-dep of something that i already spun that is meeing it up so i am going through those
<asac> i don't see where it fails
<gnomefreak> sad part is that is full log
<gnomefreak> maybe ping doko about it?
<asac> i do
<gnomefreak> you do?
<asac> pinged doko .. maybe your hard disk is full?
<gnomefreak> it better not be
<gnomefreak> thought command was dh :(
<asac> df -k
<gnomefreak> 83%
<gnomefreak> used
<asac> maybe it was full when you extracted ooo?
<asac> can you redownload?
<gnomefreak> maybe ill see what i can do to get rid of some stuff
<asac> and ensure that there is enough space
<gnomefreak> redownload OO.o sure i also have a dapper chroot on my feisty system i can use to build it )
<gnomefreak> :)
<gnomefreak> just might do that
<gnomefreak> ill do that brb
<asac> so you are now on feisty?
<asac> fine
<gnomefreak> yep
<gnomefreak> in dappper chroot
<gnomefreak> this is a 40gig drive the otehr was a 20 gig
<asac> k ... guess you need 20
<asac> free
<gnomefreak> i have 65+% free
<gnomefreak> im just gettng rid of a few non needed things atm
<gnomefreak> source takes a while to download
<gnomefreak> might take kde off my gutsy system
<gnomefreak> thats a few gigs there
<gnomefreak> i should have it started before i leave for appt.
<gnomefreak> i had a few thoughts so im gonna see if they clean up enough (and should clean up alot of space
<asac> k
<gnomefreak>  53%
<gnomefreak> geting down there :)
<asac> gnomefreak: done?
<gnomefreak> not yet dpkg is taking sweet time
<gnomefreak> not sure how much space i will need for OO.o so im getting rid of everything i dont need like libqt3-mt :)
<gnomefreak> i also dropped 2 of my chroots on gutsy sys
<asac> good
<gnomefreak> that was odd. gnome-panels left and came back :(
<gnomefreak> ok down to 41% of 20 gigs being used thats 10+ gigs free should i try now or wait fot spkg to finish removing kde libs/packages?
<gnomefreak> dpkg*
<gnomefreak> im gonna try it i ran clean just incase lets see how it goes
<gnomefreak> its going lets see how far it gets if 60% of 20 gigs isnt enough that i have no choice but to use feisty sys
<asac> gnomefreak: ok
<asac> please observe while openoffice extracts its sources
<asac> (it does at the begin at the build afaik)
<asac> e.g. observe how your disk space performs :)
<gnomefreak> its failed again
<gnomefreak> sysfs                 18508428   6865640  10702588  40% /sys
<gnomefreak> http://gnomefreak.pastebin.ca/507096
<gnomefreak> looks very simular to last one
<gnomefreak> maybe it fills up my memory and stops? althought that seems weird since none of the other packages did that
<gnomefreak> apt-get build-dep isnt outputting anything so i should have all needed libs....
<gnomefreak> was hoping fakeroot ./debian/rules binary would give me something to go on but still no. Can you test build it on your system (not sure if 64bit would have same affect as on 32
<gnomefreak> asac: stupid question but are you backporting tbird 2.0 to feisty atm?
<asac> no
<asac> not needed atm
<gnomefreak> they are
<asac> tbird support will go on till autumn
<gnomefreak> someone is
<gnomefreak> bug 107691
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 107691 in thunderbird "thunderbird 2.0 is out of the oven" [Wishlist,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107691
<gnomefreak> asac: i guess we are gonna need someone to spin it. ill ask in -motu if anyone feels like it
<gnomefreak> once i get paperwork finished
<asac> whats the problem?
<asac> disk space?
<gnomefreak> no
<gnomefreak> im not sure why its not building. i cant find anything wrong with system
<gnomefreak> 60% or 20 gigs should be plenty of space to build it. thats what around 13gigs
<gnomefreak> maybe 12
<asac> i can try
<gnomefreak> let me know if it fails for you. but if you have more pressing things that need to get done i wouldnt put this infront of it
<asac> yeah i won't
* gnomefreak goes for smoke  i really hate paperwork :(
<hjmf> asac ping!
<asac> hi!
<hjmf> hi
<hjmf> question about bug 116421
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 116421 in firefox "firefox shell breaks "profile" option" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116421
<hjmf> do you know if really exists a -profile flag for firefox?
<hjmf> after reading the man page I haven't found any
<hjmf> and /usr/bin/firefox bash script handles well the options in the man page
<asac> fama est
<asac> people always get this wrong
<asac> afaik that option existed at some point in the past
<asac> now you have -P profilename
<hjmf> yep noticed
<asac> but you never could pass a full path name
<asac> at least i cannot remember
<hjmf> I just wanted to confirm before rejecting the bug
<hjmf> with -P you just pass the profile name
<hjmf> not any path file
<asac> wait a sec
<asac> http://www.mozilla.org/docs/command-line-args.html
<asac> thats the official set afaik
<hjmf> OK will read and then reject it if procceed
<hjmf> thank you
<asac> cool
<asac> hjmf: do you plan to do motu things at some point?
<hjmf> hmm, I'm very busy nowadays and from what I'm seeing from you and gnomefreak that looks quite hard
<asac> k
<asac> hjmf: actually its not what we do here :)
<hjmf> however it can be very interesting for me
<asac> its like merging packages
<asac> which is a simple thing
<hjmf> ah ok
<hjmf> then I have no idea yet :)
<asac> or packaging new small things
<hjmf> do you want me to do something?
<hjmf> I might want to learn
<asac> no ... just if you want to do something i am happy to help or guide you :)
<hjmf> :)
<asac> http://merges.ubuntu.com/universe.html
<hjmf> ah ok, will read and learn what is that stuff about
<asac> yeah ... just if time permits.
<asac> :)
<hjmf> if I'll need help I know who ask to
<hjmf> :)
<asac> sure ... i am here ;)
<hjmf> thank you asac
<asac> yw
<hjmf> hmm, after looking some docs about motu merging looks that it is a good thing to start to play with
<hjmf> looks quite interesthing though I still need to figure out many things about it e.g. when, where, do I have to be a MOTU...
<hjmf> ?
<hjmf> Certainly it *must* be in my TODO list
<hjmf> ...but also has to wait a bit ....
<hjmf> maybe a couple of weeks :)
<hjmf> but it has picked me a bit
<asac> cool :)
<asac> actually i think you can prepare merges and upload to revu
<asac> but i am not sure
<asac> maybe ask on -motu
<asac> how to get started
<asac> if you need someone to sponsor i can do that
<asac> revu is good nevertheless, because there are others looking at your work
<asac> hjmf: but as said ... ask if revu is good to show your competence in merging etc.
<hjmf> asac: sure :)
<hjmf> thank you asac, will tell you when (if) I made some progress :)
<hjmf> I've read some wiki pages and they seem to be pretty self explanatory on how to start
<hjmf> but before start messing I'll request your mentorship :)
<gnomefreak> IMHO merges are hard to do
<gnomefreak> asac: how did OO.o do or not yet tried?
<asac> nope
<asac> not yet
<asac> hjmf: your welcome
<gnomefreak> asac: hjmf while i have you 2 here is june 5th at 1800UTc good for meeting for you?
<gnomefreak> @schedule new_york
<ubotu> Schedule for America/New_York: 24 May 16:00: Ubuntu Development Team | 25 May 08:00: MOTU | 27 May 10:00: LoCo Team | 29 May 11:00: Kernel Team | 29 May 17:00: Community Council | 30 May 08:00: Edubuntu
<asac> asac: yes ... looks like
<gnomefreak> ok
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-mozillateam.log
<hjmf> gnomefreak: to me it is OK
<hjmf> bug 116421
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 116421 in firefox "firefox shell breaks "profile" option" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116421
<hjmf> after OP's complaints and a few tests I've confirmed that bug and tagged as mt-eval
<hjmf> not sure if we want to hack the /usr/bin/firefox script.
<hjmf> But certainly the  -profile commandline option seems to work
<hjmf> asac, gnomefreak  ^^^
<gnomefreak> k rather not hack anything if we can avoid it i would think. is this on feisty?
<gnomefreak> asac: things like that, that are not security fixes can we sneak in with security fixes? im not sure how to explain that fix in feisty otherwise
<hjmf> gnomefreak: yes, I guess it is the result of an undocumented feature
<gnomefreak> maybe sneak it in in 2.0.0.4
<gnomefreak> if it ever releases
<hjmf> gnomefreak: do you know where is the script from? debian, mozilla, ubuntu?
<asac> hjmf: interesting
* gnomefreak wonders if that can be easily changed in config options
<gnomefreak> i would think that is ubuntu side of things
<hjmf> it can be handled through the script, but the whole parsing commandline options might be changed which I don't like
<gnomefreak> i peaked at this this morning i think
<hjmf> it might be needed to parse the command line options in pairs just for this particular situation
<gnomefreak> i guess maybe add a patch for the diff. since that way saves you from hacking it, atleast it will look more official. but with that type of patch we need mozilla to ack it right asac ?
<hjmf> or the dirty solution is *after* parsing command line options as is now, search for -profile <path> and fix just only that part
<hjmf> which will be a one liner fix
<hjmf> I mean by fixing that part removing the file:// string
<gnomefreak> im looking at the script now
<hjmf> it can be fixed as
<gnomefreak> hmmmmmm
<gnomefreak> can you give me the full line in feisty that has file://
<gnomefreak> could just be me but i dont see it nor anything like it in that script in gutsy
<hjmf> echo "$@" | sed "/ -profile file:\/\// -profile/"
<hjmf> placing that line before the last line of the script
<hjmf> which is exec_verbose ${MOZ
<hjmf> ...
<hjmf> or just
<gnomefreak> that line will fix it?
<gnomefreak> i want to see the issue line
<hjmf> exec_verbose ${MOZ_PROGRAM} "echo "$@" | sed '/ -profile file:\/\//'"
<hjmf> not tested, but it has to do the trick
<hjmf> gnomefreak: the *offending*  code is from line 243 to 265
<hjmf> im through vnc and I cannot copy & paste
<gnomefreak> lol
<gnomefreak> not in gutsy its not
<asac> what is the problem?
<asac> i mean in what case is -profile broken?
<hjmf> it is broken in feisty
<hjmf> as you cannot pass a path because the script takes it as an url and appends the file:// string to it
<gnomefreak> give me steps to reproduce and ill tell you if its fixed in gutsy
<hjmf> gnomefreak: just run bash -x /usr/bin/firefox -profile some/path and check that the final ops passed to firefox-bin are right
<hjmf> w/o the file:///
<hjmf> string
<hjmf> Have to go for some minutes
<hjmf> back in a while
<hjmf> the gutsy script looks very different that the one on feisty
<hjmf> though still have to look at it
<hjmf> back in a while
<gnomefreak> looks fine here
<gnomefreak> i say if someone can confirm that it works in gutsy as it should other than myself we can close the bug as its fixed in gutsy to do it the right way as this is not a security fix.
<gnomefreak> the package in our feisty repo might also fix this issue
<gnomefreak> asac: btw 2.0.0.4 looks like it is released
<gnomefreak> oh nevermind thats RC'
<hjmf> gnomefreak: you are right it is fixed in gutsy
<gnomefreak> than i would close it as such
<gnomefreak> hjmf: i dont have feisty chroot atm but can you test the firefox from our feisty repo
<gnomefreak> the one in gutsy was previewed in that archive
<gnomefreak> im working on a feisty chroot atm
<gnomefreak> if it is fixed send them to it :)
<gnomefreak> myabe find out from asac if he feels ok about backporting it or fixing it in feisty but i doubt it
<hjmf> do you have that firefox script to paste it somewhere? if not I'll download the full package
* gnomefreak doesnt feel confortible fixing it in feisty
<gnomefreak> from our package?
<gnomefreak> or from gutsy?
<hjmf> yes
<hjmf> from our feisty package
<gnomefreak> hjmf: if you give me time i will
<hjmf> ty
<gnomefreak> i am setting up chroot atm. ill ping you with it
<gnomefreak> when done
<hjmf> k
<hjmf> I'll be out for a while, so no hurry
<gnomefreak> k sometime in next 2+ hours or tomorrow morning if i didnt give it to you by morning remind me
<gnomefreak> im gonna try to throw feisty on shitty laptop tonight too
<gnomefreak> holy shit thats alot of money
<hjmf> gnomefreak: don't worry I think it is a good opportunity to start testing *our* builds so I'll download that package
<hjmf> :P
<gnomefreak> $180.00 USD for a battery for my laptop :(
<gnomefreak> cheaper to by a laptop
<gnomefreak> ebay == 30 USD though
<gnomefreak> had an idea lets see if it works
* gnomefreak too good at cheating
<gnomefreak> asac: devel meeting in like 15 minutes
<asac> yep
<asac> getting something to drink
* Admiral_Chicago hugs bughelper
<Admiral_Chicago> JenFraggle: great job i'll review it now
<Admiral_Chicago> JenFraggle: it looks good, great jobx
<Admiral_Chicago> JenFraggle: now I 'm off to do dishes and house work. good work today
<JenFraggle> thanks
<JenFraggle> i feel all productive now, just in time for bed
<Admiral_Chicago> asac: might want to check out the one clue file that JenFraggle made today with my help.
<Admiral_Chicago> just pull the bzr branch
<Admiral_Chicago> okay time to run
<asac> hey guys ... give an old man some rest :)
<asac> i will be back in 15 minutes or so
<Admiral_Chicago> haha. i'll be back in ~1 hr
<ThunderStruck> laptop running :)
<asac> Admiral_Chicago: cool
<asac> ThunderStruck: has it more horse power than your desktop?
<ThunderStruck> hell no
<ThunderStruck> p2 300mhz with ~300 mb ram
<gnomefreak> god way too much highlight
<gnomefreak> hmmmm
<gnomefreak> better
<gnomefreak> asac: did you start on sunbird yet?
<asac> yes
<gnomefreak> i would say build RC and upgrade it to final
<asac> still playing around to get it build against something system installed
<gnomefreak> ah
<asac> e.g. not building whole js engine and gecko on its own
<gnomefreak> lightning kind of kills the view of tbird takes up too much of the ui
<gnomefreak> 1 little box for messages and 3 big boxes for lightning
<gnomefreak> and 1 little box for folders
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2007-05-25
<Admiral_Chicago> bug #116758
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 116758 in firefox "firefox crash (dup-of: 103250)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116758
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 103250 in firefox "[Feisty]  Firefox Crash [@ nsCOMPtr_base::assign_with_AddRef ] " [High,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103250
<Admiral_Chicago> no bot...thats okay.
<Admiral_Chicago> great. someone poke me aboet that tomorrow
* Admiral_Chicago goes to bed to wake up early and mess with bugs more tomorrow
<asac> hi all
<asac> Admiral_Chicago: what about that crash?
<asac> Bug 116738
<SmokeyD> hey people. I just discovered with the firefox 2.0.0.3 from the preview archive that the browser identification string does not contain the Gecko/.... bit anymore. Google therefore fails to correctly identify the browser.
<SmokeyD> correctly identified browser string:
<SmokeyD> Mozilla/5.0 (X11; U; Linux i686; en-US; rv:1.8.1) Gecko/20061010 Firefox/2.0
<SmokeyD> incorrectly identified browser string:
<SmokeyD> Mozilla/5.0 (X11; U; Linux x86_64; en-US; rv:1.8.1.3) Firefox/2.0.0.3
<SmokeyD> I guess it is mainly an error of the website that fails to recognize the browser as firefox, but I guess that if google fails to recognize the browser, many others will as well
<asac> yea ... this is fixed in latest bzr
<SmokeyD> ok
<SmokeyD> cool
<asac> SmokeyD: what version is there for latest gutsy?
<asac> aeh ... feisty amd64
<asac> i mean
<SmokeyD> i am running feisty
<SmokeyD> yeah
<SmokeyD> I'll look
<asac> thx
<SmokeyD> 2.0.0.3+2.ng-0mt.2
<SmokeyD> but I am not using firefox-trunk at the moment
<asac> SmokeyD: let me see
<gnomefreak> asac: on the preview archive page you noted that alot of things you fixed in bzr. do they need to be respun and pushed to repo?
<hjmf> done some triage, now time to go to work. See you! :)
<gnomefreak> have fun
<asac> hjmf: cu
<asac> gnomefreak: currently build latest for feisty preview amd
<asac> i think i386 should be fine
<gnomefreak> k
<gnomefreak> asac: the lines im about to post mean that i can use either tar.gz or tar.bz2 correct?
<gnomefreak> $(CURDIR)/../$(DEBIAN_MOZ_APPLICATION)_$(DEBIAN_MOZ_SOURCE_VERSION).orig.tar.gz: $(DEBIAN_MOZ_UPSTREAM_APPLICATION)-$(DEBIAN_MOZ_UPSTREAM_VERSION)-source.tar.bz2
<gnomefreak> that might beablet o be ignored :(
<asac> he?
<asac> no
<asac> the embeeded tarball is bz2
<asac> the orig.tar.gz ball will be gz
<gnomefreak> ah ok.
<gnomefreak> ok im going to PT now ill be back in a few hours. i have ffox building for feisty repo with your added fixes
<asac> gnomefreak: i uploaded tbird 2 to amd64 dir
<asac> can you regen Packages?
<gnomefreak> yeah when i get home
<asac> amd64 feisty dir
<asac> gnomefreak: fine ... thanks
<gnomefreak> yw
<asac> gnomefreak: trunk is now buildable again ... you can grab the latest from bzr ... produce new orig with the version currently set on top of changelog (e.g. keep everything unmodified) ... and spin
<gnomefreak> asac: did you upload source for tbird2?
<asac> source?
<asac> you want source?
<asac> i can do that
<gnomefreak> asac: with the updated tbird
<asac> orig.tar.gz should be same as the one currently in
<asac> i can push diff.gz and .dsc if you want ... ok?
<gnomefreak> corrrect patch for reply to list and stuff
<gnomefreak> so i can turn around and spin it for 386
<asac> what versino of tbird2 is currently in feisty archive (ie386) ?
<gnomefreak> 2.0.0.0-1ubuntu0.mt1
<gnomefreak> still not sure why i keep getting  mv mozilla/.?* .
<gnomefreak> mv: cannot move `mozilla/..' to `./..': Device or resource busy
<asac> gnome ... dunno :)
<gnomefreak> that is stopping me from getting a good orig.tar for iceape
<asac> then mv the DOT files in mozilla/ by hand
<asac> e.g. one by one
<asac> without using asterix (*)
<gnomefreak> mv mozilla/* . works fine but i still get a bad tar
<asac> gnomefreak: just use the tar that is in official archive
<asac> any figure out later
<gnomefreak> that will work. well i have been waiting for it
<asac> i mean i really can't say ... it works for me
<gnomefreak> are we any closer to getting it pushed? i keep hearing why another mozilla product :(
<asac> the idea is to move everything that ends up in mozilla/ to the new orig top diur
<asac> gnomefreak: dunno
<asac> probably its in already
<asac> at least through source new
<gnomefreak> not that lucky yet.. it was pushed from source NEW?
<asac> probably
<gnomefreak> ok let me know when your done pushing ill regen it all
<asac> ok will push trunk + tbird 2 sources?
<asac> ok?
<gnomefreak> ill get trunk
<gnomefreak> just tbird sources
<asac> gnomefreak: trunk sources are avail
<asac> sorry already started when you answered :)
<gnomefreak> k
<asac> do you have tbird org?
<gnomefreak> i have to test somethign anyway i just wont upload my sources
<asac> what is md5sum of the one you have?
<gnomefreak> loll
<asac> ?
<asac> md5sum ...orig.tar.gz please
<gnomefreak> dont have one local
<asac> ah ok
<asac> maybe log in?
<asac> gnomefreak: i am in
<gnomefreak> hold on a sec
<asac> hmm they are different
<asac> i push all then
<gnomefreak> 948590cf75f94fdf38b026cf1f28bb98
<asac> pushing up everything
<gnomefreak> this is really f*up bad
<gnomefreak> in feisty chroot i get (Feisty)gnomefreak@Gutsy:~/feisty_builds/ffox-trunk/firefox-trunk$ ./debian/rules neworig
<gnomefreak> cd: 1: can't cd to build-tree/mozilla
<gnomefreak> set -e; sh -c "cvs -d:pserver:anonymous@cvs-mirror.mozilla.org:/cvsroot co mozilla/client.mk; cd mozilla && make -f client.mk checkout MOZ_CO_DATE=20070526 MOZ_CO_PROJECT=browser"
<gnomefreak> cvs [checkout aborted] : cannot get working directory: No such file or directory
<gnomefreak> cd: 1: can't cd to mozilla
<gnomefreak> make: *** [mozilla]  Error 2
<gnomefreak> in gutsy none chroot to build orig i get dir. not found on a few things but i have them installed :(
<asac> you have to remove everything except debian dir in current dir
<asac> then it should work
<gnomefreak> thats all it is is debian dir
<gnomefreak> unless hmmm
<asac> no
<asac> there is browser-*
<asac> for example
<asac> in top level dir
<gnomefreak> .bzr is only other one
<gnomefreak> in top level its only firefox-trunk
<gnomefreak> inside that you have debian and .bzr
<gnomefreak> gnomefreak@Gutsy:~/feisty_builds/ffox-trunk$ ls -a
<gnomefreak> .  ..  firefox-trunk
<gnomefreak> gnomefreak@Gutsy:~/feisty_builds/ffox-trunk/firefox-trunk$ ls -a
<gnomefreak> .  ..  .bzr  debian
<asac> remove the orig.tar.gz as well
<asac> gnomefreak: pushed tbird
<gnomefreak> ok ty
<gnomefreak> remove what orig?
<asac> the orig that hangs around atop of your firefox-trunk dir
<gnomefreak> there shouldnt be one
<asac> for me it just worked
<gnomefreak> nope no orig anywhere from what i can see with ls -a
<asac> what do you get?
<asac> now?
<gnomefreak> i deleted it all sincei had all build-deps and kept getting errors
<asac> and now?
<asac> will you retry?
<gnomefreak> i will try again when i get home
<asac> k
<gnomefreak> i have a few more errands to run in a bit
<asac> sure
<gnomefreak> tbird sources you left as mt1
<asac> no
<asac> look :)
<gnomefreak> thunderbird 2.0.0.0-1ubuntu0.mt1 (dsc)
<asac> no
<asac> or?
<gnomefreak> thats what it is giving me
<asac> thunderbird_2.0.0.0-0ubuntu3~.mt1_source.changes
<asac> yeah
<asac> your versiuon was probably too high
<gnomefreak> thunderbird 2.0.0.0-1ubuntu0.mt1 is higher than yours
<gnomefreak> so i have to remove them
<asac> y
<asac> what is in gutsy atm?
<gnomefreak> apt-get source thunderbird gives me the highest version (feisty repo
<gnomefreak> )
<gnomefreak> used wget. what version do i want to make this (if we use the next mt2 than it will be upgradable for the people testing feisty repo if not they will have to force it to downgrade
<gnomefreak> The following packages will be REMOVED: evince gimp gimp-print libpoppler1-glib  cant be good
<asac> gnomefreak: yeah ... let them suffer
<gnomefreak> k
<asac> i don't want any versions higher than gutsy in feisty archive
<asac> this was a glitch ... lets move on :)
<asac> and leave behind ;)
<gnomefreak> you got it
<gnomefreak> something changed with iceape :(
<gnomefreak> asac: did you change anything important in iceape bzr branch?
<gnomefreak> missing whole dir.
<asac> he?
<asac> me?
<asac> where?
<gnomefreak> debian/iceape-browser/usr/share/iceape/defaults/pref/browser-prefs.js is not there anymore
<asac> ?
<gnomefreak> everything after debian
<asac> it never was
<asac> that place is generated during build
<asac> so your build did not work
<gnomefreak> so i have to build it than change it than build it again?
<asac> why?
<asac> no
<asac> why do you want that?
<gnomefreak> where are the prefferences than
<gnomefreak> i need to change pref("browser.toolbars.showbutton.go",      false); to true
<gnomefreak> but cant find the dir now that it should be in
<gnomefreak> ill screw with it later i have to run for now
<gnomefreak> asac: thunderbird built fine on feisty?
<asac> y
<asac> with new nss nspr
<gnomefreak> unmet depends even after build-dep thunderbird. its docbook*
<gnomefreak> docbook-to-man
<asac> install it
<gnomefreak> i am anything else change in depends?
<asac> no
<gnomefreak> ok ty
<gnomefreak> trunk is building and i will set tbird to build and go to one last store today
<Admiral_Chicago> JenFraggle: ready for your next assignment?
<gnomefreak> how are the clue files coming along?
<Admiral_Chicago> gnomefreak: making another clue now, i'm looking to commit a major push by next week
<gnomefreak> sweet
<gnomefreak> ill be back a bit later shit is building
<Admiral_Chicago> OO.o?
<gnomefreak> trunk and tbird
<asac> ok ... i am listening in nice mode again :)
<asac> is no news good news?
<gnomefreak> both still building
<gnomefreak> trunk is done :)
<gnomefreak> i dont expect tbird to be done for another hour or 2
<gnomefreak> both built and will be uploaded today and tomorrow since its already 6ish
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2007-05-26
<asac> k
<asac> night ... i am not here on weekend
<asac> monday evening probably
<asac> gnomefreak: ^^
<asac> i have holiday trip to sea island :)
<asac> i am off for that time :)
<gnomefreak> AlexLatchford: you here?
<AlexLatchford> Yep
<gnomefreak> AlexLatchford: how doe june 5th 1800UTC sound for meeting?
<gnomefreak> does*
<AlexLatchford> Erm.. It should be okay
<AlexLatchford> have got exams throughout June
<AlexLatchford> but not one then
<gnomefreak> k ill see if i can get that time. if you cant make it than its all good i just need a few it should be fine answers ;)
<AlexLatchford> cool cool
<AlexLatchford> You see the Places announcement John?
<AlexLatchford> (For Firefox 3)
<gnomefreak> no
<AlexLatchford> http://developer.mozilla.org/devnews/index.php/2007/05/23/bookmarks-on-places-now-enabled-for-firefox-3-alpha-5/
<gnomefreak> but i have newest ffox 3 waiting to be uploaded
<AlexLatchford> nice
<gnomefreak> it should be alpha 5 i am getting ready to upload
<AlexLatchford> Yeah its set for release on June 1st
<gnomefreak> good :)
<gnomefreak> ill talk with asac about it and see how likely it is to get in gutsy as final
<gnomefreak> ill try to get uploads done this weekend but its not looking really good as of this moment
<AlexLatchford> http://wiki.mozilla.org/Firefox3/Schedule
<AlexLatchford> cool cool
<AlexLatchford> If B2 is planned for September, then final is Feb/March time
<AlexLatchford> so probably not..
<AlexLatchford> At the earliest
<AlexLatchford> and with bringing in the new Gecko version and Cairo stuff it will have a fair number of bugs I think..
<gnomefreak> yep it will.
<gnomefreak> did you finish the meetings page yet?
<AlexLatchford> not yet.. Ill do it today
<gnomefreak> ok ty. i have to add agenda point later once i figure out the details
<AlexLatchford> Cool Cool.. I am just reading up on the whole Mobile Device OS based on Ubuntu now
<gnomefreak> :)
<AlexLatchford> kinda worrying me that the developers and support teams could be spread a little thin
<AlexLatchford> with the whole Dell thing and now this.. its a good step.. but will take a fair bit of managing
<AlexLatchford> gnomefreak: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Meetings
<AlexLatchford> Done.
<gnomefreak> ty you didnt have to do it now :(
<AlexLatchford> meh took 2 minutes :)
<AlexLatchford> been putting it off for weeks anyway
<gnomefreak> ok that is done for now, ill ping pricechild later to find out the details :)
<gnomefreak> ok i added member section and my agenda point. next i have to ping Admiral_Chicago about someone later :)
<gnomefreak> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Meetings :)
<gnomefreak> guess i will start emailing folks about their membership
<Admiral_Chicago> gnomefreak: i'm around now...awake at an unholy hour
<Admiral_Chicago> 
<Admiral_Chicago> grabbing a shower and breakfast, bbiab
<gnomefreak> ACTION grabbing shower and i have to run out for a bit. Admiral_Chicago how do you feel about jen going up for mozillateam membership at next meeting? if you think its a good idea please have jen add info to the meetings page (if jen needs help with wiki/LP stuff someone can metor him/her on it before meeting. im asking you because you have already been mentoring him. i am gonna email the other proposed members and see if they s
<gnomefreak> ok im off
<Admiral_Chicago> I'm all for her for membership, she has been actively pursuing this clue file thing but I'l have to talk to her though
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2007-05-27
<gnomefreak> i just set up some filters i havent used before so if i dont get someones email dont yell ;)
<IdleOne> gnomefreak, I am still having random closings of IceApe and I cant seem to figure out why
<IdleOne> it is getting very annoying . cant blog anymore , try to forward email and it closes out. hit a link and it closes out. doesnt seem to be anything specific that causes it
<IdleOne> have same issue when using firefox or konqueror
<gnomefreak> IdleOne: send email to mozillateam mailing list with debug output. i use it here and it works great.
<gnomefreak> IdleOne: sounds like something on your sys. since konq. is nothing the same as mozilla apps
<gnomefreak> doesnt use anything the same
<IdleOne> gnomefreak, that is what I am thinking but I have a default Feisty install
<gnomefreak> if konq and mozilla are crashing something is wrong. i dont even think konq uses libhunspell
<gnomefreak> we know it doesnt use gtk at all. give me a fewq minutes i want to take a look at the depends
<IdleOne> k
<gnomefreak> a few of the build-deps are the same
<gnomefreak> libfontconfig1 (>= 2.4.0), libfreetype6 (>= 2.2), libgcc1 (>= 1:4.2-20070208)
<gnomefreak> libpng12-0
<gnomefreak> no other X issues?
<gnomefreak> beryl/compiz?
<IdleOne> nope
<IdleOne> neither is installed
<gnomefreak> what version of libxrender is installed?
<gnomefreak> libxrender1
<IdleOne> how do I check?
<gnomefreak> apt-cache policy libxrender1
<IdleOne> Installed: 1:0.9.1-3
<IdleOne>   Candidate: 1:0.9.1-3
<gnomefreak> !info libxrender feisty
<ubotu> Package libxrender does not exist in feisty
<gnomefreak> !info libxrender1 feisty
<ubotu> libxrender1: X Rendering Extension client library. In component main, is optional. Version 1:0.9.1-3 (feisty), package size 20 kB, installed size 84 kB
<gnomefreak> IdleOne: get with me tomorrow. can you get debug info on iceape and firefox by following the instructions at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Bugs/ and save output so i can look at it. (make sure you install the -dbg package. also try running firefox in safe mode see if it crashes.
<gnomefreak> i have to go do some shit around house before bed. should be back within next 12 hours maybe 8ish hours
<gnomefreak> idetry disabling flash since konq and mozilla share that and java everything else is kind of here or there with them
* DarkMageZ is rebuilding gnomefreak's firefoxtrunk source packages with xmode support :)
<DarkMageZ> gnomefreak, latest firefox trunk package for feisty results in "E: /var/cache/apt/archives/firefox-trunk_2.99+2cvs20070525-0ubuntu0_i386.deb: trying to overwrite `/usr/lib/firefox/libnssckbi.so', which is also in package libnss3"
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2008-05-19
<[reed]> fta: where are you?
<fta> yep
<fta> middle, 4th line
<[reed]> asac and I are right, second row
<[reed]> what roundtable are you going to?
<fta> asac, nspr is ok in my ppa, nss is not buildable as my ppa is a bit ahead
<asac> fta: ok. maybe push such pre-release bits to ~mozillateam would make sense?
<asac> vs. your PPA for tracking head
<fta> ok
<asac> you know how gobby works?
<asac> fta: [reed] ?
<asac> sudo apt-get install gobby
<asac> then "join a session" ... use gobby.ubuntu.com as serve
<asac> server appears to be rather slow
<asac> like the network
<asac> fta: i think we can even pocket-copy the bits from PPA to the real archive... not sure it we can do that from hardy (ppa) to hardy-proposaed though
<asac> but ill figure out
<e-gandalf> hi
<asac> hi e-gandalf
<[reed]> hiya, e-gandalf
<[reed]> :)
<fta> asac, nspr/nss pushed to pt
<fta> mt
<[reed]> asac: yep, they're mentioning Firefox
<[reed]> :p
<fta> asac, is there a gobby for this 3G group ?
<[reed]> fta / asac: has the parental controls session started?
<fta> not yet
<fta> [reed], wanna come ?
<[reed]> I'm trying to decide... this SSO stuff is very interesting, but I also know a lot about the parental controls stuff
<[reed]> lol
<asac> [reed]: come here :) ... the SSO stuff goes 2 hours ;)
<asac> well ... but otoh i already know your main point
<[reed]> see if you can discuss it without me, but if a discussion starts around browser integration with parental controls, I'll come over
<[reed]> and talk about it
<asac> sure
<[reed]> I'm just down the hall anyway :)
<e-gandalf> I want to go to SSO
 * gnomefreak 1 PC 0 :)
<e-gandalf> but they're talking about building communities here
<[reed]> hehe
<gnomefreak> hows UDS starting out?
<gnomefreak> perl is still broken :(
<gnomefreak> i see PPA still isnt building intrepid
<asac> [reed]: so are they raping firefox yet?
<[reed]> asac: not too badly... discussed integration with Firefox such as gnome-keyring support, but mostly it's about launchpad, flickr, OAuth, etc.
<asac> [reed]: yeah ... remember gnome-keyring needs async auth/communication ... my idea was to use an extension that gets/stores the credentials
<gnomefreak> asac: alot of people are looking for RC1 from time it was released but its normal, any ETA on push to hardy?
<asac> gnomefreak: i know about that
<gnomefreak> ok
<asac> gnomefreak: timeline ... hopefully today to -proposed
<fta> asac, nspr/nss built fine in ~mt
<gnomefreak> asac: ok ill let them know
<asac> will call for testing then
<[reed]> asac: the LoginManager (passwordmgr) supports being overridden, which is what you probably want to do
<gnomefreak> when i see them
<[reed]> and replace it with gnome-keyring
<asac> gnomefreak: this is in case we dont see any regressions here
<asac> [reed]: ouch ... i don't really think that is necessary
<gnomefreak> asac: ok
<asac> [reed]: nor possible ... the whole problem is that the toolkit doesn't really support async auth
<[reed]> mmm
<asac> so implementing keyring support init will make the app become unresponsive if we use the sync keyring api
<asac> [reed]: keyring integration in login manager was discussed in bugzilla for a long time ... and there is even a patch, but it has those show - stoppers which probably cannot be fixed in 1.9 branch anymore
<asac> and btw, that is one of the main reasons epiphany goes for webkit now
<asac> (next to general policital things)
<asac> [reed]: so my idea is to implement an extension that shows up as a toolbar element and shows progress while its authentiating and/or getting credentials from keyring and then store te results in cookie store
<asac> (i think its mostly cookies what they want)
<asac> in the perfect worls the authentication would be done in a gnome applet that stores the credentials in gconf even before the user starts ffox
<[reed]> it's more than cookies, too
<asac> and firefox would try to get those credentials from keyring ... and only if they are not there or invalidated do the login on its own
<[reed]> yeah
<asac> [reed]: cookies aka credentials
<[reed]> k
<asac> not sure about the inner guts of openid
<[reed]> no
<[reed]> OAuth
<[reed]> OAuth != OpenID
<[reed]> we've discussed that, too :)
<asac> [reed]: ok, then lets talk about arbitrary credentials that need to be stored in arbitrary places :-D
<[reed]> lol
<gnomefreak> is Lp having issues?
<gnomefreak> ah here we go just slow as shit
<asac> ok lunchy munchy for me
<armin76> asac: quiiiiiiiick! add rc1 :P
<e-gandalf> what's the bug nr. 0 going to be about?
<[reed]> no idea
<asac> question: when will hardy get RC1?
<asac> e-gandalf: bug 1
<asac> :)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1 in ubuntu "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1
<e-gandalf> asac: bug 1 I know
<e-gandalf> bug bug 0?
<e-gandalf> but bug 0?
<e-gandalf> at the community talk they were claiming it's "Mark has too much money" and that we're on the way to fix that
<asac> e-gandalf: no idea ;)
<asac> most likely just an attempt to show that he is innovative ;)
<armin76> hahaha
<armin76> that bug is serious? :D
 * gnomefreak wonders if ther eis a way to make thunderbird send mail and not recieve mail
<gnomefreak> !info firefox-3 gutsy
<ubottu> Package firefox-3 does not exist in gutsy
<gnomefreak> asac: fta are we planing on updating ff3 in gutsy? they are still on b4 and im looking at a bug atm
<asac> gnomefreak: ask jdong ... he is the one that did the backports in the past
<gnomefreak> asac: ok i thought we were doing them as a security update
<asac> would preferred if he would do it
<gnomefreak> ok ill talk ot him and note on bug
<asac> gnomefreak: yeah ... but so far backporting workied pretty nice ... so i think that should be ok too
<gnomefreak> ok works for me
<asac> let me know ... if he has not time or does not want to care anymore we can certainly figure something out
<gnomefreak> asac: ok
<gnomefreak> asac: i guess HArdy as well?
<asac> for hardy we will care
<asac> for sure
<asac> not backports
<gnomefreak> ok cool
<asac> so jdong just needs to go for gutsy if he wants
<gnomefreak> kk
<asac> ok break ... oving rooms
<gnomefreak> i might ask him to wait a day or 2 or a week just so we can get rc out and backport that
<gnomefreak> instead of doing it 2 times in short time
<gnomefreak> oh hes good
<gnomefreak> collin suggested an extension to help with a couple of bugs until it gets fixed :)
<gnomefreak> looks like upstream bugs
<e-gandalf> reed: are you covering te KDE Firefox talk?
<[reed]> yep
<[reed]> that last session was boring :/
<[reed]> almost fell asleep :p
<fta> http://gentoo-wiki.com/Talk:HOWTO_Integrate_Firefox_with_KDE
<fta> asac, ^^
<gnomefreak> who has bug on the I/O cpu max?
<gnomefreak> handy
<[reed]> https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=434497
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 434497 in XULRunner "/etc/gre.d file not installed with proper permissions" [Normal,New]
<fta> ok
<gnomefreak> when the hell did xulrunner become an addon :( i thought it was needed
<e-gandalf> reed: you actually did fall asleep
<e-gandalf> :)
<e-gandalf> how's the KDE talk?
<[reed]> lol
<e-gandalf> re
<DivineHawk> anyone know if ff3.0rc1 is planned for hardy?
<fta> it is
<fta> packages are ready and are under QA right now
<[reed]> e-gandalf: it was ok... the KDE guys don't seem that interested in helping
<[reed]> :/
<e-gandalf> helping who? :)
<[reed]> helping asac who wants to help KDE or even helping Mozilla
<DivineHawk> fta: cool. thanks.
<e-gandalf> reed: hmmm...
<e-gandalf> reed: political?
<fta> e-gandalf, lack of motivation. that guys does not use firefox at all
<fta> -s
<e-gandalf> oh
<e-gandalf> that makes it reasonable
<[reed]> e-gandalf: you going to dinner with us all?
<[reed]> in 15 min.
<e-gandalf> unfortunately not. I have a meeting with my old time buddy from a company I've been working at several years ago
<[reed]> ah, k
<e-gandalf> I hope to join you tomorrow for the evening
<jimmy_> asac: there?
<gnomefreak> looks like rc1 is gonna be final release. they are bumping nightlies to 3.0.1pre once rc is blessd as 3.0 final :)
<blizzard> you guys still have the freezing problem?
<blizzard> or have you found a way to work around it?
<jruderman> gnomefreak: really? i was under the impression that https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=433340 was likely to force an RC2.
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 433340 in Places "bookmark dialog covers candidate window when using IME" [Critical,Assigned]
<crimsun> blizzard: what freezing problem, and in what release(s)?
<blizzard> crimsun: just lots of IO
<crimsun> blizzard: I'm guessing bug 215728?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 215728 in xulrunner-1.9 "[MASTER] Committing to urlclassifier3.sqlite causes excessive CPU usage and disk I/O" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/215728
<blizzard> yeah
<blizzard> it's wider than that
<crimsun> ok, so what are other instances?
<gnomefreak> jruderman: not from the mailing list post i read
<gnomefreak> jruderman: i no longer have it but when i see it ill let you know. i normally have 50+ in the morning when i get here so one of them should be it
<gnomefreak> better yet
<blizzard> not sure if it's just urlclassifier or not
<blizzard> it's anything that uses sqlite, I think
<blizzard> and we use that for a few things
<Jazzva> blizzard: bug 229745 is a follow-up of 215728
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 229745 in firefox-3.0 "after fix for #215728 - Committing to urlclassifier3.sqlite still causes excessive CPU usage and disk I/O (the 2nd)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/229745
<Jazzva> So, I think it's still a problem on some computers
<gnomefreak> jruderman: ill get you pastebin of the comment
<jruderman> thanks
<gnomefreak> jruderman: this is a post from the mozilla dev planning list http://pastebin.mozilla.org/436511
<gnomefreak> thats wher ei got my comments this morning from
<gnomefreak> as for the bug you gave me it says RC2?
<gnomefreak> as in not sure
<jruderman> well, i'm going by the last comment in the bug, and the blocking flag
<gnomefreak> a couple of bugs they should be able to get away with same build. that bug is a blocker no doubt in my mind
<gnomefreak> 5 16
<jruderman> the version number of RCs has to be "3.0"
<jruderman> so that if they're blessed, the version number is correct
<jruderman> the version number on CVS trunk hasn't been bumped to 3.0.1pre
<jruderman> so i don't think you can conclude that RC1 is final based on the version number on trunk
<gnomefreak> i was reading on to the last post a couple of hours ago and still nothing in the way of rc2 now the people on the list and the bug report the only person that is on both is mike beltzner
<gnomefreak> not real sure who nick is off hand
<gnomefreak> but from rc1 freeze and now there is very little change in code
<gnomefreak> something like 14b
<gnomefreak> 14kb
<gnomefreak> sorry 10kb for linux and mac
<gnomefreak> 1.1 for windows so there was code change and they are still talking about blessing rc1 as final
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2008-05-20
<gnomefreak> they have to change code anyway since rc1 should say that in help and on top panel
<gnomefreak> so in theory the code is gonna change anyway
<gnomefreak> weather they call it final or rc2 noone knows until they do it
<gnomefreak> but i agree 100% that bug is  a blocker
<gnomefreak> ok rc1 is gonna be blessed final as in it wont be branded as rc
<gnomefreak> i think that is where the original post came from
<gnomefreak> so they were just talking within the build being branded as final :)
<gnomefreak> ok back to work around here so i can get to sleep tonight
<danage> hello! you will hate this question, but is there an ETA to fix flash?
<futtta> morning all
<futtta> quick question: i noticed ff3b5 in hardy is faster then ff3rc1 from mozilla in the sunspider tests. is this because the hardy ff3b5 has been optimized?
<futtta> no-one awaky? :)
<futtta> awake that is
<asac> futtta: it is?
<asac> interesting
<asac> maybe its because b5 still used jemalloc
<mconnor> we turned off jemalloc on Linux?
<futtta> back
<futtta> asac; yep, according to a quick-and-dirty test i did anyhow
<futtta> cfr. http://blog.futtta.be/2008/05/19/firefox-3rc1-shines-in-javascript-benchmark/
<mconnor> hmm
<mconnor> oh
<mconnor> asac: what' gcc are you guys shipping?
<mconnor> 4.3 is supposed to be about 10% faster than the 4.1 we're using
<mconnor> futtta: about:buildconfig in b5?
<asac> mconnor: not sure if you turned jemalloc off ... at least its not linked statically into libxul anymore
<mconnor> oh, didn't we fix that for you guys?
<asac> right. but in b5 we still kept it enabled
<asac> well .. at that point it was still linked in
<asac> in hardy we have gcc (GCC) 4.2.3 (Ubuntu 4.2.3-2ubuntu7)
<asac> in intrepid (current development) its 4.3
<mconnor> hmm
<mconnor> that's still going to be faster
<mconnor> 4.1 kinda sucked
<asac> yes. afaik ew somewhat skipped 4.1
<asac> futtta: could you try the preview of RC1 we have in https://edge.launchpad.net/~fta/+archive to see if the performance gap is gone?
<futtta> mconnor: i'm at work now, but i'll reboot into ubuntu later today to check about:buildconfig
<futtta> asac: same, i'll check that later today
<asac> thanks
<asac> let us know
<fta> we have issues with mozilla tools built with gcc 4.3 in intrepid. See the bottom of https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompilerFlags
<asac> yeah .... but those compiler flags were added by ubuntu to improve security mostly
<mconnor> futtta: its ok, 4.2.3 would explain it
<fta> asac, yet it shows issues either in xul or in libc
<asac> right
<asac> i guess we should get a backtrace with debug symbols from it
<mconnor> if there's an upstream bug, bsmedberg is pretty decent about fixing stuff like that
<fta> those are aborts, not crashes
<asac> right
<asac> buffer overflow ;)
<mconnor> and, really, one wonders if we should use those flags ourselves
<fta> the 1st abort has a decent trace, the other aborts had corrupted stacks
<mconnor> but I don't know how well supported they are
<asac> mconnor: i can try to get our security guy in contact with you ... or with whoever is best suiteable to discuss this
<asac> s/try//
<futtta> some people seem to be arriving on my blog when searching for 'ubuntu firefox 3rc1' in google, what are the plans on pushing rc1 to hardy-users?
<asac> futtta: working on it .... takes quite a bit of QA to do this transition obviously
<futtta> that makes sense :)
<asac> futtta: basically the ffox and xul bits are ready, but we still need to transition some rdepends as it breaks ABI and translations
<wgrant> asac: Are fta's the most officially blessed packages? I might as well upgrade and try to break things.
<wgrant> asac: Oh dear, please don't tell me xulrunner broke ABI....
<asac> wgrant: we dont really encourage to use them if you are not a developer
<asac> but otherwise yes. those are more or less the most officially blessed packages we have from the mozillateam that track the trunk
<wgrant> I was in ~motu last time I checked. Or do you mean Mozilla devs?
<asac> wgrant: no thats fine. just remember to check here if you see wierd things
<asac> ok  moving to another room
<wgrant> asac: Of course.
<[reed]> https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=434592
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 434592 in Phishing Protection "Safe browsing doesn't work on libxul-sdk builds" [Major,New]
<wgrant> The AwesomeBar seems faster.
<mconnor> wgrant: it probably is
<mconnor> also, breaking ABI between beta and final, well...
<e-gandalf> hi
<e-gandalf> [reed]: ping
<[reed]> e-gandalf: pong
<e-gandalf> will you help me write a short summary of the SSO idea for weave team?
<[reed]> for .moz or ubuntu.net stuff?
<e-gandalf> yea
<e-gandalf> and if you're attending the mozilla upstream talk?
<e-gandalf> I could you some help here too
<[reed]> e-gandalf: yeah, I'm in the Mozilla upstream talk
<[reed]> if you have questions for your current talk, you can ask here, and I can try to answer
<e-gandalf> well, I'm just planning to write up a short summary of each talk for our team
<e-gandalf> what was there important for Mozilla, what have we learnt
<e-gandalf> etc
<e-gandalf> I'm in the SSO talk right now
<e-gandalf> but it's not too active I must say
<e-gandalf> they probably discussed it yesterday
<[reed]> yeah
<[reed]> two hour talk
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2008-05-24
<Festor> Hello! I wanted to create a patch to implement support ed2k links in firefox
<Festor> The problem is that as you now going to pack the rc1 of firefox 3
<Festor> I do not know where you will get the source code to enable the patch
<Festor> using the Web's official?
<Festor> hi?
<jeroen--> do you guys need some help testing RC1 in ppa or is that version going to be released this weekend anyway?
<jeroen--> oh well no response
<jeroen--> I will install them anyway
<jeroen--> asac or someone elkse: so far so good, rc1 from ppa. Do I have to keep my eyes on something?
<jeroen--> hello fta
<jeroen--> I'm testing  rc1 from ppa, do I have to keep my eyes on something?
<jeroen--> so far so good
<fta> nothing in particular. there's a known issue if you have you computer stressed by a lot of IO you could experience ff freezes for several seconds
<fta> the version in my ppa contains a workaround making this issue less disruptive, but it's still not perfect
<fta> upstream is still working on this
<crimsun> gnomefreak: I mentioned flashplugin-nonfree needing backporting to jdong; he was chest-deep in work last week.  Feel free to help move that along.
<gnomefreak> thanks crimsun ill take a look at it sometime soon.
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2008-05-25
<[reed]> asac / fta: ping
<fta> http://www.linux-foundation.org/events/node/50
<MechtiIde> asac, ping
<fta> http://www.flickr.com/photos/kwwii/2515965446/sizes/o/
<fta> http://www.flickr.com/photos/tags/udsintrepid/
<offby1> I _never_ normally ask this sort of question, because it's rude and annoying, but what the heck: when can we expect the released version of Firefox 3 to make it into Hardy?  I ask not because there's anything wrong with what I'm currently using (ff3b5), but purely out of curiosity.
<fta> read bug 233922
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 233922 in xulrunner-1.9 "[new-upstream] Firefox 3.0 RC1 is available" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/233922
<fta> preview packages for hardy mentioned in comments 16 & 17
<fta> preview for intrepid are in my own ppa
<offby1> fta: thanks.
<MechtiIde> wb asac
<sebner> asac: ping
<sebner> hmm ok to all of you. Is this a know issuse that under linux you can't do a http://- with firefox?
<fta> ?
<fta> what is a "http://-" ?
<sebner> fta: a url which starts with a "-". it's not working under linux but with mac and windows it does
<fta> is that even valid ? do you have an example ?
<fta> sebner: according to RFC 2396, it's not valid.
<fta> hm, gone
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2009-05-18
<fta> do you still have the command you typed?
<gnomefreak> fta: i should
<gnomefreak> tar -zcvf back-up.2009.17.05.tar.gz back-up.2009.17.05
<fta> should work
<gnomefreak> i know that is where the problem is :)
<fta> does 'file back-up.2009.17.05.tar.gz' say it's a gzip compressed data?
<micahg> see if: tar -jcvf back-up.2009.17.05.tar.bz2 back-up.2009.17.05 is any better
<gnomefreak> fithe file is not a gz opening properties says it is a file
<gnomefreak> folder (inode/directory)
<fta> ?
<gnomefreak> 1,521 items, totalling 4.1 GB
<gnomefreak> back-up.2009.17.05.tar.gz: gzip compressed data, from Unix, last modified: Sun May 17 13:25:58 2009
<fta> hm
<gnomefreak> trying bz2
<gnomefreak> may be a while
<fta> indeed
<gnomefreak> linux used to keep folder/file siz even when files are removed. AFAIK that is no longer
 * BUGabundo1 goes to bed
<gnomefreak> night BUGabundo1
<gnomefreak> i hate the idea of trying a backup app since it shouldnt be needed
<gnomefreak> looking for one just in case
<fta> deja-dup
<gnomefreak> Description: Backup utility D
<gnomefreak> are you kidding
<gnomefreak> that is the whole description
<fta> http://mterry.name/deja-dup/#screenshots
<gnomefreak> i will look at it in a few i going to install a few to try
<fta> https://edge.launchpad.net/deja-dup
<fta> it's in universe
<gnomefreak> i saw that with show. im pretty much locked up atm trying to open
<micahg> are the open file and upload boxes governed by the same rules?
<micahg> bug 279193, should that be redirected to the firefox gnome support package?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 279193 in firefox-3.0 "Unable to upload files from GVFS sources" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/279193
<gnomefreak> ive seen that bug before a while ago
<gnomefreak> micahg: i think it should be gnome-support but look for a duplicate unless we closed it it should still be out there
<micahg> ah, in LP, it's all under FF3 apparently
<gnomefreak> micahg: make sure ither browsers are tested like eiphany-webkit
<gnomefreak> im not confident it is strictly firefox
<micahg> ok
<micahg> gnomefreak: there seem to be a couple for opening smb links
<micahg> I can't find one like this
<gnomefreak> as i recall the problem was related to gvfs but it was a while since i saw it
<micahg> there's also one for saving files
<micahg> this one's for uplaods
<gnomefreak> micahg: bug 231221
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 231221 in xulrunner "Saving a file from Firefox to a gvfs resource fails silently" [Unknown,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/231221
<gnomefreak> that close to the same?
<micahg> yep, saw that
<micahg> no, I think this is different
<micahg> User says in that bug that upload fails but can see the share
<gnomefreak> ok just making sure
<micahg> current bug can't see the share
<gnomefreak> fta: would that be xulrunner bug?
<gnomefreak> i dont play with gvfs and have no plans to
<gnomefreak> ill be back time for a smoke
 * gnomefreak wonders if i removed SM2 tarballs
<gnomefreak> micahg: have it tested on epiphany-gecko epiphany-webkit and can you do that with nautilus alone?
<gnomefreak> yep i removed them
<gnomefreak> fta: i just firefox and xulrunner daily updates did tbird not build yet?
<fta> gnomefreak, all green: https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-daily/+archive/ppa
<fta> going to bed, i'm tired
<micahg> gnomefreak: I don't even see an epiphany-webkit
<gnomefreak> fta: night
<gnomefreak> micahg: i am fairy sure that is name but let me check
<micahg> I asked the user to try in epiphany
<gnomefreak> hm
<micahg> gnomefreak: here's why
<micahg> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=epiphany-webkit
<gnomefreak> Depends: epiphany-gecko | epiphany-webkit
<micahg> it only existed in intrepid
<gnomefreak> if it depends on it we have it
<gnomefreak> micahg: right
<micahg> not necessarily
<micahg> it still depends on it in jaunty
<micahg> but it's an or
<gnomefreak> micahg: i have it installed or at least did
<micahg> and we don't have the second option
<gnomefreak> yeah i know what | is
<micahg> :)
<kmkz> recently installed Ubuntu 9.04, one of the features that I can find in my firefox is the middle CLICK drag/scroll (the one that kinda creates a small circular up and down arrow), middle click once and move mouse to scroll... any suggestions ?
<micahg> of course
<gnomefreak> un  epiphany-webki <none>         (no description available)
<gnomefreak> dpkg -l epiphany* shows it
<micahg> ah
<micahg> gnomefreak: could bug 153716 be the original?  or is it too old?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 153716 in firefox "Bad gnome vfs support" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/153716
<gnomefreak> this mornings tbird update was latest firefox xulrunner did another update i guess
<gnomefreak> micahg: looking
<micahg> I read something about gnome moving from gnome vfs to GIO
<micahg> you would know more
<micahg> as I use xubuntu :)
<gnomefreak> lets make sure that bug is still valid first change to -3.0 and find out if valid
<micahg> Xfce is also moving
<micahg> gnomefreak: that bug only has FF2 listed
<gnomefreak> but yes im thinking they are related
<micahg> shouldn't I check if they upgraded before moving?
<micahg> and should I remove mozillateam froma ssignee?
<gnomefreak> i did it :)
<gnomefreak> oops forgot that but just did it
<micahg> When was the last time new FF3 bugs was under 600?
<gnomefreak> ah tbird == 2009-05-15 where as firefox xul are the 17th
<micahg> gnomefreak: are you subscribing to that old gnomevfs bug or do you want me to follow up?
<gnomefreak> micahg: i dont remember i try to get to ff2 bugs more than 3.0 when i have my bug days
<micahg> ah
<gnomefreak> micahg: i get all firefox bugs
<micahg> ah
<gnomefreak> all mozilla bugs
<micahg> ah
<micahg> right
<gnomefreak> that is the perks of owning a team :(
<micahg> you own the team?
<gnomefreak> micahg: yes
<micahg> can I become a member?
<micahg> do I want to become a member? :)
<gnomefreak> micahg: its not all that important to be a member other than to upload to MT PPA. ask me again if im here tomorrow and either i will ping asac or you can and we will talk about it. I have seen you do a crap load of bugs so i have no objections
 * gnomefreak tries not to look at every bug since i get 200-300 bugs a day normaly
<micahg> ok, well I'm not ready to upload yet, so maybe I'll hold off
<micahg> and I joined Ubuntu-MozillaSquad
<gnomefreak> micahg: thats pretty much the perk of being a member.
<gnomefreak> micahg: good that would be the one we look at for contributions
<micahg> ok
<micahg> can you look at a private crash report for me gnomefreak
<micahg> original bug 369552
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 369552 in firefox-3.0 "Firefox segfaults on most webpages" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/369552
<micahg> last comment has private bug #
<gnomefreak> k
<gnomefreak> its public and the other is marked as a dup
<gnomefreak> sorry took so long people use !ops for no reason :(
<micahg> anything private in there?
<gnomefreak> i didnt see anything
<gnomefreak> if you find something i midded let me know
<micahg> gnomefreak: and reasone why the thread trace would show glibc 2.3.2?
<micahg> on Jaunty?
<gnomefreak> !info glibc
<ubottu> Package glibc does not exist in jaunty
<micahg> !info libc6
<ubottu> libc6 (source: glibc): GNU C Library: Shared libraries. In component main, is required. Version 2.9-4ubuntu6 (jaunty), package size 4366 kB, installed size 10904 kB
<micahg> gnomefreak: I don't know how to really read this stuff yet
<micahg> but the ProcMaps show the proper libc lib
<micahg> but the thread trace shows this
<micahg> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/26857057/ThreadStacktrace.txt
<micahg> #1  0xb803c412 in pthread_cond_timedwait@@GLIBC_2.3.2 ()    from /lib/tls/i686/cmov/libpthread.so.0
<gnomefreak> it should be right
<gnomefreak> this looks like a xul crash but asac is the master crash guy :)
<gnomefreak> that is i dont think it is libc bug
<gnomefreak> ok asked for some helpful info to start with
<gnomefreak> libc6 2.9-4ubuntu6
<micahg> well, I found that he;s using adobe's flash plugin
<micahg> packge
<gnomefreak> that is from http://launchpadlibrarian.net/26857050/Dependencies.txt
<micahg> not ours
<gnomefreak> micahg: 64bit or 32 bit?
<micahg> he';s on 32 bit
<micahg> I read it in the stacktracee
<micahg> it's in /usr/lib/adobe-flashplugin/
<gnomefreak> flash isnt the cause of the crash or we wouldnt get any useful crash info
<micahg> right, but it might be conflicting
<micahg> it might be the monkey wrence
<gnomefreak> micahg: ask him to post his about:plugins  he can print to file and push file to bug
<micahg> don;'t we have an apport hook for that?
<gnomefreak> micahg: i thought it was automatic but its not there
<gnomefreak> to call it himself there might be but im not up on my apport
<gnomefreak> i think the compression doesnt want to continue :(
<micahg> bz2 takes a long time
<gnomefreak> it stopped at one point and has been there for well over 10 minutes
<gnomefreak> re running it
<micahg> could you have a recusive symlink somewhere?
<micahg> *recursive
<gnomefreak> no
<micahg> bug 303269, should that be Wishlist -> Traiged?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 303269 in firefox "Automatically select language for spell check based on user input" [Unknown,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/303269
<gnomefreak> it stopped on muisic so i can guess why
<micahg> ah
<gnomefreak> crap
<gnomefreak> micahg: let me look at that
<gnomefreak> i hate the workds closer almost the same ect...
<gnomefreak> that upstream bug needs to be confirmed on linux as well as windows or the user needs to file his own
<gnomefreak> windows/linux dont act the same (fairly sure that goes for lang as well
<micahg> gnomefreak: It's marked as all as well as Win XP
<gnomefreak> that shouldnt be like that :( ther should be a , or something betwen them
<gnomefreak> to me all windows xp means 64 32 pro home ect.... but i guess you are right
<gnomefreak> i would like a comment saying linux or mac all at this time are windows or not mentioned
<gnomefreak> and if this was blocking 2.0 than an updated bug would be great
<gnomefreak> nevermind
<micahg> no more work on 2.0 :)
<gnomefreak> thank god
<gnomefreak> brb g/f
<dtchen> fta: what audio parameters is sauerbraten configured to use vice openarena?
<dtchen> fta: they both seem SDL-based from a cursory glance
<micahg> Is there a javascript expert in here?
<micahg> should bug 318361 be merged into 272010
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 318361 in firefox "ubuntu plugin finder service database iSSUE" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/318361
<micahg> oops
<micahg> bug 272010
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 272010 in totem "Some plugins lack proper ubufox integration (Was: confusing plugin selection dialog)" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/272010
<micahg> ^^^ doesn't have any flash mention in it
<micahg> but it seems generic
<asac> stefanlsd: hi
<stefanlsd> asac: heys :)
<asac> stefanlsd: so could we use system png/jpeg as well?
<asac> stefanlsd: also ... i think a better approach (easier to maintain or even upstream) for system gecko would be to
<asac> create links for the gecko_sdk/ hierachy
<stefanlsd> asac: i spend like pretty much the whole of yesterday trying - all those combinations. doesnt work with system png / jpeg
<stefanlsd> asac: with system png, jpeg. it builds and installs, but doesnt actually work
<stefanlsd> asac: how do u mean with the links...
<asac> stefanlsd: http://paste.ubuntu.com/174823/
<asac> that was an experimentish thing
<asac> http://paste.ubuntu.com/174824/
<asac> also that part i think
<asac> stefanlsd: ok so for gecko:
<asac> stefanlsd: what they currently do is to create a hierarchy with $(GECKO_SDK)/gecko_sdk/...
<asac> in the build tree
<asac> if we could - instead of copying/linking the sdk from third_party just link to the system one that would be better i guess
<asac> idea would be that we dont ened to touch all the in #includes which probably is a pain to maintain in the long run
<asac> stefanlsd: how didnt he system png/jpeg thing fail/not work?
<asac> did it crash?
<stefanlsd> asac: no crash. just clicking on gears settings in the menu doesnt display the menu, and using google offline mail says gears is not installed...
<asac> stefanlsd: do you see anything on the console where you start firefox?
<stefanlsd> asac: ok, will have a look at the copying/linking
<stefanlsd> asac: dont think so, need to double check
<asac> stefanlsd: or maybe there is something in tools -> error console
<stefanlsd> asac: kk. check that again
<asac> stefanlsd: great. thanks a lot for working on gears ;)
<stefanlsd> asac: hehe. np. its been a nightmare :)
<BUGabundo> ehehe
<asac> nightmare is negative ... challenge is better ;)
<BUGabundo> like managing NM, right asac?
<asac> nah ... thats fun ;)
<asac> (if there werent so many bugs i cannot follow up as much as i like)
<BUGabundo> asac: can you help jagadeesh?
<BUGabundo> he is requesting help configuring a Globespan modem
<jagadeesh> yes
<jagadeesh> Thanks BUGabundo
<BUGabundo> np
<BUGabundo> and now we wait eheh
<jagadeesh> actually I am using D-Link's GLB-802C ADSL Router.
<BUGabundo> asac as just here 10 min ago...
<BUGabundo> so your problem is with the usb dongle right?
<BUGabundo> have you tried to debug it according to the wiki?
<jagadeesh> pointer to wiki please
<BUGabundo> trying to find it myself
<BUGabundo>  !networkmanager
<ubottu> networkmanager is an application to make (wireless) networking Just Work. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/NetworkManager
<jagadeesh> ok
<jagadeesh> am connecting modem via USB
<BUGabundo> jagadeesh: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingNetworkManager
<BUGabundo> humm
<BUGabundo> I got this wrong
<BUGabundo> so you are trying to connect to the adsl modem directly via usb?
<BUGabundo> its not wifi ?
<jagadeesh> no
<jagadeesh> yes I am connectiing modem via USB
<BUGabundo> ok
<BUGabundo> lets see if asac can help you out
<BUGabundo> brb
<jagadeesh> ok
<jagadeesh> thanks
<asac> hmm he is gone
<BUGabundo> seems so
<BUGabundo> I could memoserv him
<asac> well .. if he shows up again tell him to not leave after 5 minutes ;)
<BUGabundo> will do
<BUGabundo> asac: then again I may have left to go try to debug and make it work
 * asac lunch
<fta2> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/chromium-browser   funny :)
<jcastro> hi fta2
<jcastro> what's going on in chromium land?
<fta2> the "funny" thing was the "last modified" tiny graph
<fta2> debian bug 522630
<ubottu> Debian bug 522630 in icedove "icedove: New upstream version (2.0.0.21)" [Wishlist,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/522630
<gnomefreak> asac: bug 376715  is that even worth it?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 376715 in mozilla-thunderbird "Thunderbird - feature request - nest in toolbar" [Wishlist,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/376715
<asac> gnomefreak: i think moz-traybiff is available as an extension?
<asac> hunderbird-traybiff - traybiff - new mail alert for thunderbird
<gnomefreak> i think so let me check
<asac> thunderbird-traybiff - traybiff - new mail alert for thunderbird
<asac> could be that it doesnt prevent tbird from closing if used, if so reassign the bug
<gnomefreak> if that is new mail alert than not what he wants
 * gnomefreak doesnt get it. he doesnt want it to close than he shouldnt close it
<gnomefreak> let me ask a few things
<asac> gnomefreak: he wants that ttbird doesnt shut down if you close it
<asac> instead only the newmail notification icon should stay there from what i understand
<asac> like pidgin and other apps that live in the tray
<gnomefreak> asac: yeah well guess what it should chut down if you shut it down
<gnomefreak> that is what he wants but i have a feeling that tbird is going to use a good amount of mem/proc to do that.
<gnomefreak> we cant do this for tbird2 anyway in hardy
<asac> yeah
<asac> tell him to look at traybiff
<gnomefreak> tofix the bug make a panel launcher (same result as clicking on the applet. except that maybe its faster since it is always checking email. I know here i cant have that happen and im sure others cant as well. it would lag way too much and i get way too many emails to make it worth it
<asac> and if that doesnt work as expected traybiff is probably the right place to fix/file this
<gnomefreak> ok
<gnomefreak> done
<gnomefreak> asac: speaking of the above. mozilla 477757 however it seems to be an addon to the bug when it should be its own bug
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 477757 in General "Shredder blocks logout under Ubuntu" [Minor,Resolved: invalid] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=477757
<asac> gnomefreak: not sure. ask him if he still sees the problem with tbird 3 to be sure
<asac> from what i understood the users didnt want shredder to close at all
<gnomefreak> i dont want firefox to crash but it happens
<gnomefreak> looks like different users
<gnomefreak> asked him if its the same so lets see what he says
 * gnomefreak smoke
 * asac out to run some errands
<gnomefreak> ok now i can o smoke
<fta2> jcastro, about barcelona, do you know if it is possible to buy a weekly ticket/pass for the metro/tram? and if it's worth it.
<jcastro> fta2: I don't know, however on the /UDS page there is a link to the loco guys from the catalan team who probably know
<jcastro> fta2: jpds is local and he's in a bunch of ubuntu channels, he might now
<jcastro> fta2: I am heading to barcelona today, as we find out things like that we'll update the /UDS pages
<fta2> jcastro, great, thanks
 * gnomefreak will be in and out today. I'm taking the day to cook at least for most of it
<gnomefreak> rest of time its the tarball issue
<micahg> asac: do I need to do something to join bug control?
<gnomefreak> micahg: i sent a email to list for him since he is gone
<micahg> ah
<micahg> ok
<micahg> gnomefreak: how's your tarball?
<gnomefreak> micahg: still woprking on it :)
<micahg> ah
<micahg> it's amazing how much a new profile helps people
<gnomefreak> im goigng to be in and out today
<micahg> they figure out their extensions are messed up
<gnomefreak> micahg: people screw thiers up by either running sudo package or crap from mozilla addons or any other extensions
<gnomefreak> i got one person that refuses to try a new orofile so see what i can do outside of that but im 95% sure it is profile related
<gnomefreak> ok be back
<micahg> what's the deal with backporting extensions to older versions of ubuntu?
<gnomefreak> depends on what bugs are filed for it. How much testing has been done (will be done once in PPA) and who feels like working on it. and some other things that i can no tthink of atm
 * gnomefreak is against any extensions mozilla releated apps being backported for Hardy
<gnomefreak> micahg: if you can email me a list of them i can at least set them in my PPA. since they change so often backporting them are kind of bad/too much work. ok back to stove
<micahg> well, for example, bug 377392 had a problem with Ad Block Plus
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 377392 in firefox-3.0 "i was locking a web tv of sport, ther's 30seconde of image and sound and after a message that's a program is agressiv and blocking de loading of the page" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/377392
<micahg> but it's packaged in ubuntu
<micahg> and the user is running the packaged version AFAIK
<micahg> gnomefreak: actually, can we chat later tonight?  just let me know when is good
<micahg> I have to go to work
<micahg> and won't be avaialble for much
<fta2> jcastro, i have my answer: http://www.barcelona-tourist-guide.com/en/transport/barcelona-metro.html  the T10 is better than 10 one way tickets, and the Barcelona Card is too expensive and limited to 5 days. I'll go for 1 or 2 T10.
<gnomefreak> adblock+ has way too many bugs to even think about backporting
<micahg> ok, is there a time later tonight I can chat with you gnomefreak?
<gnomefreak> micahg: i dont know but you can always email me if im not here at gnomefreak at ubuntu dot com
<micahg> ok
<micahg> any plans to backport ubufox?
<gnomefreak> micahg: that is asac's baby :)
<micahg> ok
<micahg> I'll ask him
<micahg> bug 374398
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 374398 in firefox "Glitches around checkboxes in Firefox" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/374398
<micahg> not sure what to do as user is having problems in other apps
<micahg> move to compiz?
<gnomefreak> most likely but give me a minute
<gnomefreak> ask if it happens without compiz if it doesnt move to compiz or even search our firefox bugs with compiz there are a few
<gnomefreak> ok gone
<micahg> gone?
<gnomefreak> taking care of other things today cooking cleaning dogs hair and other shit g/f wants me to do
<micahg> ah
<micahg> yes
<micahg> ok
<micahg> off to work for me
<asac> oh dear ... i hate travel preparations ;)
<asac> actually i think i dislike travelling ;)
<asac> micahg: hi
<asac> anything you needed?
<micahg> hi
<micahg> I was wondering about bug control membership
<micahg> if I need to do anything
<micahg> asac: ^^^
<asac> micahg: i dont know for sure, but i think not
<asac> i will meet the right folks tomorrow, so we will probably just add you
<mbana> anyone having problems rendering woflfram|aplha?
<micahg> asac: cool, thanks
<BUGabundo> guud evening
<gnomefreak> asac: shouldnt you be leaving for UDS at end of week? it normaly starts on sun or mon
<gnomefreak> ni BUGabundo
 * gnomefreak really really hates aim
<BUGabundo> gnomefreak: easy: don't use it ?
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo: try like hell not to but im looking for someone that needs a wack in the back of the head
<micahg> gnomefreak: aim client or service?
<gnomefreak> micahg: both i hate the sevice most
<micahg> ah
<gnomefreak> i can get along with pidgin
<micahg> I prefer it to MSN or YIM
<gnomefreak> i agree. be back
<BUGabundo> I prefer XMPP
<BUGabundo> its OPEN
<asac> gnomefreak: no leaving tomorrow
<asac> we have a company meeting up-front
<asac> allhands
<micahg> BUGabundo: XMPP is great if you have people on that network, or you run your own
<asac> i ignore folks on other networks ;)
<micahg> asac: did you hear about the hugday for FF?
<asac> yeah
<asac> ill be at this company event, but i hope i can be on at least half of the day
<micahg> I'll try to watch the bugs channel on thursday
<BUGabundo> micahg: XMPP is federated!
<asac> thx
<BUGabundo> no need to make islands
<micahg> federated?
 * BUGabundo asac only uses IRC and identica
<BUGabundo> oh and mail
<gnomefreak> asac: ah ok
 * gnomefreak needs to find a bot for aim to log rooms
<gnomefreak> asac: have a nice trip :)
<gnomefreak> i am so glad i dont deal with these people for more than 2 days a year
<BUGabundo> eheh
<gnomefreak> my dvd writer is clicking at me :(
<gnomefreak> i thought clicking == spinning but disk doesnt wan tto mount or burn or anything of the like
<BUGabundo> fta_: .............................. ping
<BUGabundo> FF still crashes on every open from another app
<BUGabundo> how long more will this last?
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo: disable your 300 extensions
<BUGabundo> 40 or less now
<BUGabundo> I clean them
<BUGabundo> made a new profile
<BUGabundo> let me count them again
<BUGabundo> I miss many a lot
<BUGabundo> 25 now
<BUGabundo> but its not that
<BUGabundo> even on safemode it happens
<gnomefreak> im neither sorry
<gnomefreak> oops damn
<BUGabundo> I have my syslog filed with those segfaults
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo: do you get a backtrace worth a damn?
<BUGabundo> I have apport crashing on it
<BUGabundo> and there are at least two old bugs from ff 3.1 on LP
<gnomefreak> 3.5 3.6?
<gnomefreak> oh
<BUGabundo> I could send a new for 3.6
<BUGabundo> but daily doesn't have gdb
<gnomefreak> no you cant, apport doesnt know 3.6
<BUGabundo> gnomefreak: please... do I look like I would use a stable version? you know me better then that
<gnomefreak> file it with 3.1-3.5 and it will mark it as a dup if it has one
<BUGabundo> it just did
<gnomefreak> stabe/unstable doesnt matter its what the official repos think
<BUGabundo> let me click on a link on pidgin and reproduce it
<gnomefreak> oh god not that one
<gnomefreak> IIRC it didnt cause crash it just didnt open link. ok good wrong one
<BUGabundo> no no
<BUGabundo> the link is opened
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo: give me a link or 2 i will see if i can crash 3.6
<BUGabundo> but it just logs segfaults
<BUGabundo> guess it losses the parent pid or something
<BUGabundo> http://google.com ?
<BUGabundo> not all clicks fire it
<gnomefreak> oh that is too easy
<BUGabundo> :(
 * gnomefreak goes to try to make sure
<BUGabundo> I could give you the shortest google link
<BUGabundo> http://g.cn
<BUGabundo> it happens once and then apport will not fire again for that app
<gnomefreak> ok i mere what do i need to click on
<BUGabundo> let me try from gwibber
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo: is it just when opening links posted? or can you get it to happen by typing in the link?
<BUGabundo> yep
<BUGabundo> firefox is brought to foreground
<BUGabundo> links are opened
<BUGabundo> but it logs a segfault
<BUGabundo> and life goes on
<fta> back
<BUGabundo> May 17 15:45:08 blubug kernel: [ 8760.532786] firefox-3.6[31479]: segfault at 7f27ec1153e2 ip 00007f27efbf4f78 sp 00007fff1737e580 error 4 in libc-2.9.so[7f27efb7c000+168000]
<BUGabundo> hey fta
<BUGabundo> fta: discussing that 8 months old bug
<BUGabundo> where FF segfaults when pressing on links on other apps
<BUGabundo> remember?
<gnomefreak> that is a kernel bug not firefox. I got same thing on shutdown with the jaunty kernelbefore proposed kernel
<BUGabundo> I took the ignore from apport blacklist
<BUGabundo> and now I get them again
<gnomefreak> and the 8760.* changes every crash?
<fta> BUGabundo, i created a bug upstream for that a long time ago, they ignored it :0
<BUGabundo> I know fta
<BUGabundo> I'm cc to it
<BUGabundo> want another?
<gnomefreak> bug number?
<BUGabundo> pressing enter on FF awesome bar after a timeout
<BUGabundo> does nothing
<fta> hm, you're not
<fta> mozilla bug 473629
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 473629 in jemalloc "crash on exit in glibc memalign with jemalloc statically linked" [Normal,New] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=473629
<BUGabundo> I need to hit the refresh icon :(
<gnomefreak> thanks
 * BUGabundo hates to use mouse
<BUGabundo> fta maybe another ...
<BUGabundo> heh
<BUGabundo> I remember that text from somewhere
<gnomefreak> how do i add myself to CC without typing a comment?
<gnomefreak> the box is checked
<fta> leave the text empty, don't touch anything except the Cc box, submit
<gnomefreak> ok thanks
<BUGabundo> so it aint a kernel bug, right?
<fta> right
<BUGabundo> why do logs say so then?
<BUGabundo> gnomefreak: you are not used to use bugzilaa?
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo: it is more of a glibc bug by the comment on it since it is not touching jem....
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo: i am just little thing s like that i dont nomrally do
<dkg0> hey folks-- i've been getting segfaults with icedove (i know: it's debian, not ubuntu), and i've captured a bunch of coredumps.  but the backtraces i get from the coredumps are useless.
<dkg0> they have a couple lines only and don't show me much detail
<dkg0> but i suspect there's something about the way the package uses threads that means i'm not pulling the right info.
<dkg0> do you have suggestions i can use to get useful info out of the coredumps?
<dkg0> i'm reluctant to post them raw because they probably contain confidential info (passphrases and correspondence at least)
<dkg0> any suggestions welcome.
<dkg0> example single-line bt from gdb:
<dkg0> #0  0xb7f1e424 in __kernel_vsyscall ()
<dkg0> but this is prefixed with a bunch of lines like
<dkg0> [New process 4349]
<dkg0> the only extensions i have installed are Enigmail and Toggle Word Wrap
 * BUGabundo really likes to speak to him self
<BUGabundo> me fail! :\
<gnomefreak> dkg0: are you getting "no symbols found" or something like that?
<dkg0> hrm, yes: (no debugging symbols found)
<dkg0> but i have icedove-dbg installed.
<gnomefreak> dkg0: on ubuntu or debian?
<dkg0> debian, but i think this advice should make sense for either.
<gnomefreak> dkg0: there are alot more you need like pango and such
<gnomefreak> dkg0: debian should have the list of debugging packages needed. i dont think it uses apport
<dkg0> i don't see a pango-dbg or anything
<gnomefreak> dkg0: it was example i dont have list handy or i would have wrote up the how to for tbird
<gnomefreak> the libs that are used for it should have -dbg
<dkg0> gotcha.  i'll dig around there.
<gnomefreak> pitti never did package apport for debian or use a ddebs repo so its hard for me to tell you off hand. but i would guess that the build-deps should give you an idea on som eof the -dbg packages
<gnomefreak> or better yet the depends
<dkg0> yup.  i can also see what's linked into an active process with "lsof -p $(pidof icedove-bin) | grep mem"
<dkg0> gnomefreak: icedove-dbg contains /usr/lib/debug/usr/lib/icedove/icedove-bin
<dkg0> and when i do this:
<dkg0> echo bt | gdb -c tmp/coredumps/core.4342 --symbols /usr/lib/debug/usr/lib/icedove/icedove-bin
<dkg0> it doesn't say "no symbols found" anymore.
<gnomefreak> and it gives output of useful symbols?
<dkg0> but the bt is still only one element in length
<dkg0> i feel like the "[New Process NNNN]" lines are a clue that i'm looking at the wrong thing
<dkg0> but i don't know how to get to the backtraces from thse other processes (or whatever they're indicating)
 * dkg0 feels very clumsy, stumbling around in the dark
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo: see if you crash on this site http://lady.mail.ru  im not getting a crash
<BUGabundo> gnomefreak: since I already have it
<BUGabundo> apport won't fire so soon until I close both apps
<BUGabundo> but the logs catch it
<BUGabundo> so should apport log
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo: use it without opening the link copy and paste it
<BUGabundo> May 18 22:30:32 blubug kernel: [ 6614.569740] firefox-3.6[23086]: segfault at 7f52ea016042 ip 00007f52edad9f78 sp 00007fff88a65930 error 4 in libc-2.9.so[7f52eda61000+168000]
<BUGabundo> from your link
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo: sdee the #'s keep changing
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo: what kernel are you on?
<fta> BUGabundo, is apport still active in karmic? i'm not sure, my /var/crash is empty, yet, i'm getting a few crashes.
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo: try 2.6.28-12-generic #43
<gnomefreak> fta: yes it is active
<BUGabundo> !uname -a
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about uname -a
<BUGabundo> grr
<gnomefreak> i just had greasmonkey crash today during update
<BUGabundo> Linux blubug 2.6.30-5-generic #6-Ubuntu SMP Mon May 11 20:46:57 UTC 2009 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo: try the one i gave above im betting crashes go away
<gnomefreak> this sob weants to crash peoples browser :(
<BUGabundo> humm
<BUGabundo> gotta love pidgin crashes
<BUGabundo> running on gdb now
<BUGabundo> gnomefreak: Linux blubug 2.6.30-5-generic #6-Ubuntu SMP Mon May 11 20:46:57 UTC 2009 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<gnomefreak> 2.6.30 gave me a buntch of issues not one is the crashing but it was as well as 2.6.28-11.42 were causing those errors on shutdown so i boot up to 2.6.28-11.43 and all is fixed please try that kenrel see if it helps
<dkg0> hum, looks like echoing bt into gdb isn't useful.
<dkg0> if i do gdb -c core.1787 --symbols /usr/lib/debug/usr/lib/icedove/icedove-bin
<dkg0> and then run bt within that
<dkg0> i do see a 6-item backtrace
<dkg0> but most are ?? .
<dkg0> last two lines are:
<dkg0> #5  0x0805799e in nsProfileLock::FatalSignalHandler (signo=-1210036236) at nsProfileLock.cpp:206
<dkg0> Backtrace stopped: frame did not save the PC
<gnomefreak> dkg0: new profile help? just asking
<dkg0> new icedove profile you mean?
<dkg0> the crash usually happens after icedove has been running for several days
<asac> dkg0: do you have icedove-dbg installed?
<dkg0> i can't really afford to run a new profile for that long with real activity.
<dkg0> i do.
<gnomefreak> i figured it wouldnt help but i didnt know the several days uptime
<asac> dkg0: that means the backtrace is corruped .. .though i would try to use /usr/lib/icedove/run-mozilla.sh /usr/bin/gdb -c core...
<asac> dkg0: if you can reproduce start icedove like: icedove -g
<Sevenhill> asac: hello
<dkg0> re: timing: i always have icedove open, and rarely quit it.  since the beginning of April, i've been collecting coredumps, and i have 8 coredumps to review.
<Sevenhill> asac: are you the one who is responsible to wpasupplicant ?
<asac> Sevenhill: more network manager, but whats the prob?
<asac> dkg0: yeah. then try the command i gave
<dkg0> asac: i tried "/usr/lib/icedove/run-mozilla.sh /usr/bin/gdb -c core.1787  --symbol /usr/lib/debug/usr/lib/icedove/icedove-bin", and it did the same thing.
<Sevenhill> The current version of wpasupplicant has some problems about connection
<dkg0> i'll try it against my other coredumps
<asac> that should work without --symbol afaict
<asac> yeah ... coredumps are often corrupted
<dkg0> :(
<Sevenhill> i couldn't connect lastest version of it with plasma-widget-networkmanager/managment (i'm not sure about its name )
<asac> Sevenhill: define latest version
<Sevenhill> by the way i'm using kubuntu9.10
<asac> Sevenhill: chipset/driver?
<Sevenhill> how can i check ?
<dkg0> asac: every coredump looks the same under that command.
<Sevenhill> 01:04.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 2200BG [Calexico2] Network Connection (rev 05)
<dkg0> #0 is __kernel_vsyscall()
<dkg0> #1->#4 are all ??()
<dkg0> #5  0x0805799e in nsProfileLock::FatalSignalHandler (signo=-1210306572) at nsProfileLock.cpp:206
<dkg0> Backtrace stopped: frame did not save the PC
<Sevenhill> asac:  the definition of lastest version of wpasupplicant  0.6.9-2
<dkg0> asac: are you suggesting that i should run icedove with the -g flag for some reason?  what does that do?
<asac> Sevenhill: how are the symptoms?
<Sevenhill> asac: but i had downgraded it to 0.6.4-3
<asac> Sevenhill: have you tried to boot into the old jaunty kernel?
<dkg0> (no man page, and --help doesn't explain it) :(
<asac> Sevenhill: that helped?
<Sevenhill> yes
<Sevenhill> now i'm connected :)
<Sevenhill> but that is not the only thing i did
<asac> dkg0: -g runs idedove in the debugger
<Sevenhill> i also downgraded the plasma-widget-networkmanager/management
<dkg0> meaning that i'd just have a gdb process open during my long-running icedove session?
<asac> Sevenhill: ok ... so try upgrading wpasupp again
<Sevenhill> i installed this files :
<dkg0> so if icedove crashes, i'll have an active gdb to inspect?
<Sevenhill> plasma-widget-networkmanagement_0.1~svn951801-1_i386.deb  wpasupplicant_0.6.4-3_i386.deb
<asac> Sevenhill: yeah. upgrade wpasupp again
<asac> but keep plasma
<asac> at the old version
<asac> dkg0: right
<Sevenhill> ok but i need to restart after i upgrade to test
<asac> dkg0: thats why i asked if you can reproduce
<Sevenhill> will you be here ?
<asac> Sevenhill: unless that takes > 40 minutes ;)
<Sevenhill> :) no it will take only 2 min :)
<asac> yeah
<asac> go
<Sevenhill> i don't have a 486dx :D
<dkg0> asac: it's not reproducible in the sense of "i do X, then Y, then Z"  but it's reproducible in the sense that i haven't been able to run icedove for > 7 days straight.
<dkg0> so i'll see what i can get.
<asac> dkg0: hmm. ok. gdb probably will make it slower
<asac> but well
<asac> if that helps its worth it i guess
<dkg0> urg, it's *way* slower.  it hasn't even spawned a window yet.
<dkg0> and i launched it 2 minutes ago.
<asac> startup is slow
<dkg0> sigh
<Sevenhill> Preparing to replace wpasupplicant 0.6.4-3 (using .../wpasupplicant_0.6.9-2_i386.deb) ...
<asac> but once thats done its ok
<asac> at least here ;)
<dkg0> ok
<Sevenhill> now i will restart and try to come back
<dkg0> i'm on a netbook :(
<dkg0> any reason i should keep around these old coredumps then?
<asac> Sevenhill: you dont need to restart
<asac> hmm
<BUGabundo> brb reconnecting 3G modem
<asac> k
<asac> this bluetooth is annoying for sure ...
<asac> wonder how crappy things can be ;)
<asac> dtchen: whats up with bt in jaunty pulse ... big problems?
<asac> or am i just too dump ;)
<asac> sumb
<asac> dumb
<asac> i guess that means i am ;)
<micahg> asac: any plans to backport ubufox?
<BUGabundo1> back
<gnomefreak> micahg: thanks for the bug help :) i cleaned up a few you might have been working on
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo1: kernel change things?
<micahg> gnomefreak: I noticed :), thanks
<dkg0> so i'm now running icedove under gdb, thanks, asac.
 * gnomefreak here way too late
<dkg0> if it crashes, i'll ask it for a bt.
<micahg> gnomefreak: what tz are you in?
<dkg0> any other pointers in case this happens?
<gnomefreak> -0400 i think now
<micahg> why is this late then?
<gnomefreak> east US
<gnomefreak> for me its late to be online
<BUGabundo1> gnomefreak: ah?
<micahg> ah
<asac> micahg: backporting which ubufox to where?
<micahg> intrepid or hardy
<asac> micahg: is that a request?
<asac> e.g. by a bug?
<micahg> well, when troubleshooting "FF" issues, the different distro versions have different versions of ubufox to assist
<asac> but yeah ... should be rather trivial
<micahg> and it's a little harder to troubleshoot
<micahg> especially flash and choosing the right plugin
<asac> right ... thats available sine intrepid
<asac> we probably wont get proper descriptions for those packages that dont have them though
<micahg> true
<micahg> but that we can solve in karmic or maybe jaunty
<asac> if there are bugs about that, you can just close them as fixed in jaunty
<micahg> I'm more concerned with the ability to choose plugins than their descr though
<asac> micahg: jaunty is released ;) ... but afaik most "missing description" issues should be fixed
<micahg> ah
<asac> so if they report that against jaunty, we want to know ;)
<asac> so we can fix that in karmic
<asac> so seems Sevenhill couldnt connect with wpasupplicant updated
<asac> hmm
<asac> hopefully the issues are not too devastating ;)
<micahg> wanted to ask you about bug 272010
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 272010 in totem "Some plugins lack proper ubufox integration (Was: confusing plugin selection dialog)" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/272010
<micahg> there was a flash bug as well, but this one seemed to deal with java
<micahg> should I merge in?
<micahg> or is it fixed?
<asac> micahg: yes, thats the bug for the "missing description" i talked above
<micahg> ah
<asac> micahg: java was one of the package set that didnt have all the meta data required in intrepid
<asac> so thats why i filed that bug
<asac> so seems sun-java6/5 still isnt fixed ... hmm. too bad
<asac> maybe doko just forget to close that bug though
<micahg> yep
<micahg> looks like it's solved
<micahg> I just checked in jaunty
<micahg> I get descriptions for all three flash players
<asac> fta: in the past apport wasnt eneabled in the first few weeks, when heavy transitions were going on ... maybe its the case at the moment as well
<asac> micahg: yes, flash is definitly solved
<fta> asac, i know, that's why i asked
<asac> micahg: there is a bug left for flashplugin-nonfree though ... but thats a different one.
<asac> fta: ah. ok ... ;)
<micahg> asac, sun-java6 isn't fixed
<micahg> in jaunty
<asac> micahg: yeah. thats expected then
<asac> i guess i need to kick doko ... or upload on my own
<micahg> ok
<micahg> I have to go close a whole bunch of bugs for the hugday tonight
<micahg> the ones I"m already working on
<micahg> so people can focus on untouched stuff
<asac> micahg: can you paste a dpkg -L of the sun-java6 plugin package?
<asac> micahg: nevermind
<asac> i have it
<asac> hmm
<micahg> I was going to say, you can see that on packages.ubuntu.com :(
<micahg> :)
<asac> libjavaplugin_oji.so
<asac> all plugins have that
<asac> too bad
<asac> guess we might want to check whether we can just rename the .so so it has a different filename than the java5 package
<asac> welcome back ;)
<asac> seems you had issues
<Sevenhill> :) yep
<Sevenhill> i found the murderer
<asac> Sevenhill: you dont need to reboot to just restar wpasupp
<asac> you can just do a sudo killall wpa-supplicant
<Sevenhill> the plasma-widget-networkmanager
<asac> yeah thats what i guessed ;)
<asac> Sevenhill: what do you get in syslog when you try to connect?
<asac> (and it fails)
<Sevenhill> i don't check it
<Sevenhill> but if is it logged under /var/log i can check it
<asac> Sevenhill: yes its in /var/log
<Sevenhill> 2 sec
<Sevenhill> where can i upload this file ?
<asac> Sevenhill: please copy the parts out and paste to paste.ubuntu.cokm
<asac> com
<BUGabundo> Sevenhill: want a UbuntuOne ? LOL
<Sevenhill> BUGabundo: :) no you miss understand me
<BUGabundo> Sevenhill: it was a joke
<Sevenhill> i couldn't see upload file in paste.ubuntu.com
<BUGabundo> eheh since you wanted to share a file
<BUGabundo> nevermind
<Sevenhill> i will just add neccesity parts
<Sevenhill> 2 sec
<asac> ... 4 minutes later  ...
<asac> :=
<BUGabundo> eheh
<Sevenhill> http://pastebin.ca/1426926
<Sevenhill> it is much longer than you think :)
<asac> too bad my laundry stuff is still wet ... i need to pack my bag soon :(
<asac> Sevenhill: what time?
<Sevenhill> :) if i remember correct time  i can paste that time :)
<Sevenhill> thats the why i  copied almost all :)
<asac> hmm
<asac> ok lets see
<asac> Sevenhill: what do you have in wpa_supplicant.log?
<Sevenhill> and this is the correct connection after new widget and restart :http://paste.ubuntu.com/175238/
<asac> Sevenhill: how did you setup the connection in plasma network manager? maybe creating a new one helps?
<Sevenhill> to test i delete whole .kde and recreate it
<asac> Sevenhill: so the one that worked was with same wpasupp, but with old knetworkmanager stuff?
<Sevenhill> it still don't connect with new plasma-widget
<Sevenhill> now i'm connected with newest wpasupp but older widget
<asac> 00:33 < asac> Sevenhill: what do you have in wpa_supplicant.log?
<Sevenhill> wpa_supplicant log only gives me the log after my restart
<Sevenhill> so i need to ungzip the olderone
<Sevenhill> wait
<Sevenhill> coming 2 sec
<Sevenhill> http://paste.ubuntu.com/175244/
<asac> what log is that?
<asac> the one the didnt work?
<Sevenhill> yes
<asac> how does the one that worked look?
<Sevenhill> Trying to associate with 00:18:fe:d0:f0:ed (SSID='Fatih-Yurtlar' freq=2417 MHz)
<Sevenhill> Associated with 00:18:fe:d0:f0:ed
<Sevenhill> WPA: Key negotiation completed with 00:18:fe:d0:f0:ed [PTK=CCMP GTK=CCMP]
<Sevenhill> CTRL-EVENT-CONNECTED - Connection to 00:18:fe:d0:f0:ed completed (auth) [id=0 id_str=]
<asac> Sevenhill: it would be really important to be sure that both logs are from the same wpasupp version
<Sevenhill> asac:  let me try another new thing
<asac> one log uess TKIP
<Sevenhill> could you give me an url which has all versions of plasma-widget-networkmanager ?
<asac> the other CCMP
<asac> as you can see
<asac> !info plasma-widget-networkmanager
<ubottu> Package plasma-widget-networkmanager does not exist in jaunty
<asac> how annyoing
<Sevenhill> its name changed
<asac> !info plasma-widget-network-manager
<ubottu> plasma-widget-network-manager (source: plasma-widget-network-manager): KDE plasma applet for controlling NetworkManager. In component main, is optional. Version 0.0+svn930811-0ubuntu2 (jaunty), package size 447 kB, installed size 1456 kB
<asac> no link ;)
<asac> annoying too
<Sevenhill> but this one is working one
<asac> launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/plasma-widget-network-manager
<Sevenhill> the ubottu says old version
<Sevenhill> 0.0+svn930811-0ubuntu2 this is working
<Sevenhill> and also this one is working too
<Sevenhill> ( 2sec )
<Sevenhill> svn951801-1_i
<Sevenhill> but this one is not
<Sevenhill> (2 sec )
<Sevenhill> 0.0+svn966653-0ubuntu1
<Sevenhill> which means svn 951801  working but svn 966653 is not
<Sevenhill> do you know the svn url of this plasma widget ?
<asac> you mean 811?
<asac> not 801?
<mbana> hi asac do you know where the default .fonts.conf is installed
<asac> so this is the diff http://launchpadlibrarian.net/26783077/plasma-widget-network-manager_0.0%2Bsvn930811-0ubuntu2_0.0%2Bsvn966653-0ubuntu1.diff.gz
<asac> 50k ;)
<micahg> mbana: locate .fonts.conf?
<Sevenhill> :) then i need to check more newer version of plasma-widget-network-manager
 * BUGabundo s/locate/mlocate/
<Sevenhill> i mean newer than  966653
<mbana> thanks, but i've looking for the system version.
<mbana> i don't tihnk it's called .fonts.conf ;)
<Sevenhill> asac:  is that in kde trunk ?
<micahg> /etc/fonts/fonts.conf?
<asac> Sevenhill: no thats the debdiff of the two packages
<asac> you can find that in the link above
<asac> mbana: default .fonts.conf ... in what sense?
<Sevenhill> asac: i mean where is the original project
<asac> the default font configs are in /etc/fonts/conf.d/
<asac> and your use _can_ setup a $HOME/.fonts.conf
<asac> but you dont nee that file at all
<Sevenhill> in kde tree or it is an external project ?
<asac> Sevenhill: no idea ;)
<asac> google
<asac> i am not really kde ;)
<asac> http://websvn.kde.org/
<asac> hmm. cannot find it there
<Sevenhill> :) you have to learn to live with it :)
<asac> should be in debian/copyright
<asac> This package was debianized by Anthony Mercatante <tonio@ubuntu.com> on
<asac> Mon, 19 Jan 2009 05:53:06 +0100.
<asac> It was downloaded from http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/playground/base/plasma/applets/networkmanager/
<asac> yeah ...playground
<asac> that feels like it ;)
<asac> ok i have to iron a bit ... will look in a bit again
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2009-05-19
<Sevenhill> asac:  same bug confirmed at #ubuntu+1 and resolved by downgrading
<asac> Sevenhill: file a bug against that package please
<Sevenhill> asac: could you confirm this please ? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/plasma-widget-network-manager/+bug/378145
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 378145 in plasma-widget-network-manager "plasma widget networkmanager couldn't connect wpa" [Undecided,New]
<BUGabundo1> bed time. its 1am! kiss kiss and free hugs!
<Sevenhill> asac: i need to leave now , but could you confirm my bug #378145 when you are free
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 378145 in plasma-widget-network-manager "plasma widget networkmanager couldn't connect wpa" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/378145
<Sevenhill> bye everyone
<mbana> does 3.5 on 9.04 use .fonts.conf.  i've got something to show
<mbana> http://img211.imageshack.us/img211/7454/screenshotcio.png look at this please
<mbana> the fonts on the right --- the standard browser --- is better
<mbana> maybe the 3.5 version ain't using .fonts.cofn
<mbana> can anyone confirm
<mbana> ok i've gotta go bed
<mbana> is this is a bug
<mbana> bye
<dtchen> asac: yes, big problems. namely, it doesn't work.
<dtchen> asac: regardless, it requires new pulse, new bluez, new linux. and it doesn't ship enabled anyhow.
<micahg> is there a javascript expert in here?
 * asac off
<gnomefreak> have fun asac
<gnomefreak> how do i find out about the ways to use apport. example: how to add info to a reported bug already?
<gnomefreak> whos here?
<asac> gnomefreak: good question ... if you find out about apport let me know
<asac> i saw some folks using apport-collect
<asac> not really sure how that i done
<gnomefreak> yeah mikem(spelling) was one of them. he seems to know apport well
<asac> http://blog.grossmeier.net/2009/03/02/apport-collect-just-what-you-wanted/
<asac> gnomefreak: ^^
<gnomefreak> gmail is about 24 hours behind lately
<gnomefreak> asac: thanks
<asac> i would think its launchpad and not gmail
<asac> you could look at the mail headers to see
<gnomefreak> asac: someone set me an email on sunday i got one of them but not the other. the one i got was yesterday
<gnomefreak> apport-collect bug#
<gnomefreak> i will make a note of it and make sure that is how to get crash info on bugs
<gnomefreak> btw google and deepdyve suck badly
<asac> gnomefreak: i dont think you can attach crash info later easily
<asac> imo users should just resubmit the .crash file
<asac> by double clicking on it in nautilus
<gnomefreak> asac: you should be able to i thought i saw it a few times
<asac> hmm. maybe
<gnomefreak> asac: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Apport#Tools look at apport-collect
<gnomefreak> ill be back need drinka nd smoke
<asac> ok i am going off ... will be back when in munich (have a stop there)
<asac> cu later
<gnomefreak> have nice trip
<Jazzva> what is the license for mozilla artwork (eg. Firefox logo)? I searched through /usr/share/doc/firefox-*/copyright, but I didn't found any info.
<gnomefreak> Jazzva: official firefox logos are not free that much i remember
<gnomefreak> how the hell do i send myself spam :( i get spam saying the senders name is "me"
<Jazzva> gnomefreak: that's what I remember too. foxyproxy's license is saying that artwork, name, docs are non-free, but upstream developer is giving us the right to redistribute it. I'm not sure if that's enough to keep foxyproxy in universe, but it sounds like the case with mozilla artwork.
<gnomefreak> not sure on that but just a warning foxyproxy is buggy last i heard
<gnomefreak> Jazzva: what are your thoughts on backporting extensions to Hardy? I am against it in full
<Jazzva> gnomefreak: I don't think it's necessary.
<gnomefreak> Jazzva: i was asked about that and since hardy is LTS i think its a bad idea
<Jazzva> gnomefreak: yes... new version might introduce new bugs in stable release.
<gnomefreak> i told him to give me a list and we or me will add them to ppa for testing
<gnomefreak> ok cool meeting in 10 minutes
<gnomefreak> 1st one im going to make in past 5 or so months
<Jazzva> gnomefreak: meeting?
<gnomefreak> Jazzva: Comunity council meeting
<Jazzva> gnomefreak: ah, ok.
<gnomefreak> the day i show up for a meeting and its not here
<stefanlsd> asac: did you have somthing like this in mind for gears - http://paste.ubuntu.com/175698/
<RainCT> Hi
<RainCT> I'm wondering, is there some policy on adding packages for websites in Prism?
<fta> my plan is/was to drop them from the main prism package and create a dedicated project
<fta> i created that package but i faced issues
<fta> (i called it prism-webapps)
<fta> RainCT, ^^
<RainCT> fta: Hm, and the package SPAMs the menu? Or would there be some sort of "control centre" to enable/disable which apps you want and add new ones?
<fta> no, prism-webapps is a src package, creating one deb per app
<RainCT> Ah OK
<RainCT> fta: So my concern is whether it makes sense to just go and start blindly creating packages for every remotely interesting application
<RainCT> Or whether we should drop such packages altogether and work on some cross-distro solution instead
<fta> we need a common framework, no need to re-invent the wheel each time
<fta> we could discuss that at UDS. are you attending?
<RainCT> Yes
<fta> good
<fta> asac should be interested too
<RainCT> Should I file a blueprint or something?
<fta> not required, but if you want to
<fta> we can find a slot, there's usually plenty
<RainCT> fta: https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/prism-applications/
<micahg> fta, if an upstream bugzilla link exists without a link back, shoudl I add one?
<BUGabundo> good afternoon
<RainCT> Hi BUGabundo
<BUGabundo> hey RainCT ... not usual to see you here! killing time during the travel?
<RainCT> BUGabundo: travel?
<BUGabundo> RainCT: not going to UDS?
<RainCT> BUGabundo: Sure I do, I live 1 hour from there :)
<RainCT> But you said «during the travel». It's still nearly a week until UDS
<BUGabundo> RainCT: eheh i have all my calendars upside down this week
<BUGabundo> glad u leave near by... i'm few extra hunderd KMs, on Porto, Portugal
<RainCT> So yeah, I'm not very active with Mozilla stuff but today I felt like bugging fta about Prism :P
<BUGabundo> eheh
<RainCT> fta: btw, now that I think about it, have you seen the icon proposals for the Google pages on LP?
<BUGabundo> and we all know how fta lovessssss to be nagged
<RainCT> lol
<RainCT> fta: I thought you were running away ;)
<BUGabundo> see? u made him quit
<RainCT> btw, what do you guys use for identi.ca?
<BUGabundo> micro blogging, social networking, questions, knowlage
<RainCT> I mean, which apps :)
<BUGabundo> web, pidgin, gwibber, gnomedo, laconica.sh, microblog-purple, email (mutt ftw)
<BUGabundo> and prob something i may have forgot
<BUGabundo> oh... pingfm,hellotxt, tweetfeeds
<BUGabundo> thats about it
<BUGabundo> ... i think
<RainCT> o_O
 * RainCT doesn't want to know how many applications BUGabundo uses a day :P
<RainCT> ah, the last 3 are websites
<RainCT> Posting with GNOME Do isn't working here :(
<BUGabundo> RainCT: not do i!
<BUGabundo> only one is website
<BUGabundo> all others are via API
<BUGabundo> mostly by XMPP
<BUGabundo> time to go
<BUGabundo> see u latter
<RainCT> ok, cya
<BUGabundo> RainCT: did my last message go in ?
<RainCT> BUGabundo: which was your last message?
<BUGabundo> RainCT: ping
<BUGabundo> so to carry on our lovelly talk
<BUGabundo> I think my irc connection was in the limbo
<RainCT> Uhm no, I got no ping
<BUGabundo> ok
<BUGabundo> so I was really in the mist
<RainCT> Hehe. Btw, gwibber rocks :). I think I'll add it as a startup applications.
<BUGabundo> ehe
<BUGabundo> I don't
<BUGabundo> the only thing on my start up is a gnome-terminal
<BUGabundo> LOL
<fta> !info sqlite3 karmic
<ubottu> sqlite3 (source: sqlite3): A command line interface for SQLite 3. In component main, is optional. Version 3.6.13-1build1 (karmic), package size 25 kB, installed size 108 kB
<fta> grr, too old
<fta> !info sqlite3 sid
<ubottu> 'sid' is not a valid distribution: dapper, dapper-backports, hardy, hardy-backports, intrepid, intrepid-backports, jaunty, jaunty-backports, karmic, karmic-backports, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, medibuntu, partner
<fta> !info sqlite3 debian
<ubottu> 'debian' is not a valid distribution: dapper, dapper-backports, hardy, hardy-backports, intrepid, intrepid-backports, jaunty, jaunty-backports, karmic, karmic-backports, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, medibuntu, partner
<RainCT> Ohh, the startup applications thing gets the icon automatically, nice :)
<RainCT> BUGabundo: have you tried out terminator?
 * RainCT hands out packages.debian.org to fta :P
<fta> RainCT, i dropped gwibber from my startup app list on my netbook (using unr)
<BUGabundo> RainCT: I've seen it in action but neber used it
<fta> RainCT, yeah, i know p.d.o
<RainCT> fta: for some particular reason?
<RainCT> BUGabundo: give it a try, there's no way back :)
<BUGabundo> eheh
<BUGabundo> like GnomeDo
<BUGabundo> who uses it for 30min, won't ever let it go
<RainCT> since it has docky, true :D
<BUGabundo> I don't like docky
<BUGabundo> I use glassy
<BUGabundo> looks great on my dark them
<BUGabundo> *theme
<RainCT> I don't like dark themes *g*
<RainCT> got an URL for glassy?
<BUGabundo> it's a DO skin.....
<fta> RainCT, yep, a/ in UNR, everything starts full screen, b/ when gwibber starts without network, it freezes, c/ i use my netbook a lot without network and d/ gwibber can't start iconified. so add a+d+b+c..
<BUGabundo> I can take a screenshot if you want
<BUGabundo> RainCT: uploading now
<RainCT> BUGabundo: Nah, just tried it out. The name is without the y, that's what confused me :)
<BUGabundo> http://dl.getdropbox.com/u/112892/glassy.png
<fta> hm.. 4065-3580-806 < 0 :(
<RainCT> fta: oh, didn't know about the freeze, that sucks.. I may hack a bit on it some day of those :)
 * RainCT gets annoyed at nautilus because he can't select a bunch of images and do right click -> print :P
 * BUGabundo has *ever* been annoyed by not be possible to click->drag->alt+tab->drop
<fta> i need 290 more chromium installs :0
<BUGabundo> LOL
<fta> chromium-browser                4113   386  1142  2585     0
<fta> cxchromium                      3594   313  3030   191    60
<fta> ia32-libs-chromium-browser       941     0     0     0   941
<fta> ia32-cxchromium                  809    76   673    45    15
<fta> FIREFOX_3_0_11_BUILD1
<fta> more work for asac ;)
<BUGabundo> rolf
<RainCT> BUGabundo: You roll on a laughing floor? Where did you get it? o_O
<RainCT> :D
<BUGabundo> :p
<RainCT> fta: Uhm.. Can you explain what you just pasted? (I know it's popcon stats, but I don't get what you mean with it)
<BUGabundo> ts a mist of native chromium, on wine, etc
<fta> i just need chromium-browser > cxchromium + ia32-cxchromium
<RainCT> ah
<fta> i already have ia32-libs-chromium-browser > ia32-cxchromium, which is good
<RainCT> So what's chromkum-browser and what's cxchromium?
<fta> chromium-browser is the native package i maintain. cxchromium is the wine/codeweaver package of the win32 blob
<RainCT> Ah OK. cxchromium uses wine?
<RainCT> OK
<RainCT> So.. Have you tried blogging about it? :)
<fta> nope, i don't have a blog
<BUGabundo> eheh
<fta> maybe i should
<BUGabundo> fta just has a µblog
<BUGabundo> fta: recently we figured we could email to identica and remove the char limit
<fta> but i stopped reading blogs 6 months ago, i got saturated
<BUGabundo> fta: want my shared feed?
<BUGabundo> lol
<RainCT> http://srikrishnadas.files.wordpress.com/2008/10/5rdaug.jpg
<BUGabundo> ehehehehh
<RainCT> Now that's what I call stability :)
<BUGabundo> its not even alpha
<RainCT> Right, but that image is awesome :)
<fta> the win32 version was released
<fta> dh_install: xulrunner-1.9.2-dev missing files (debian/tmp/usr/{include,share/idl}/xulrunner-1.9*/stable), aborting
<fta> make: *** [binary-post-install/xulrunner-1.9.2] Error 1
<fta> dpkg-buildpackage: failure: /usr/bin/fakeroot debian/rules binary-arch gave error exit status 2
<fta> hmm, not good
<fta> it means massive changes to the -dev structure
<RainCT> fta: what's gwibber's conf-mode?
<fta> conference mode, where a tag is automatically added
<RainCT> Ah, cool
<fta> we discussed that months ago, i expected it before UDS
<RainCT> uhm.. I've upgraded to gwibber from Karmic and now it's broken, connection error :(
<RainCT> ah, nevermind
<RainCT> seems like it messed up my password, writing it again fixed it
<fta> asac, mozilla bug 488175 => dist/sdk/include removed, and more importantly, flattened dist/include
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 488175 in Build Config "Need to include |namespace mozilla {Foo}| headers as |#include "mozilla/Foo"|" [Normal,Resolved: fixed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=488175
<fta> asac, no more include stable vs unstable !? wtf?
<Jazzva> asac: ping
<fta> Jazzva, he should be in spain by now
<Jazzva> fta: no internet over there?
<Jazzva> fta: maybe you know, or someone else :)
<fta> i hope there is
<Jazzva> fta: you're not at UDS?
<BUGabundo>  !question | Jazzva
<ubottu> Jazzva: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<BUGabundo> eehe
<fta> Jazzva, it's next week
<Jazzva> BUGabundo: heh :)... I didn't ask to ask a question :P
<Jazzva> fta: ah... ok
<fta> the empty ping is a form of request to ask a question ;)
<fta> !ping
<ubottu> ping yourself ;-) really the diodes all down my left side are sore
<Jazzva> anyway, do you think it's possible to install the extensions the same way we install Flash plugin (eg. download the xpi file, and unpack it to somewhere, and link to appropriate places)?
<Jazzva> fta: oh, ok :)
<fta> possible yes, desirable, i'm not sure
<Jazzva> fta: yeah... the downside is that we can't provide our patches, if the upstream extensions are broken in Ubuntu... or we can, but that would be easily breakable
<fta> ? why can't we provide our patches?
<Jazzva> fta: in the case where we just download the xpi in the installation procedure, the patch might not work
<fta> sure
<fta> what is the rationale for dling the xpi during install, vs what we do now?
<Jazzva> fta: no need to update the package when there is a newer version online. Though, we would need to push a new version of package with higher version in order to get it in system updates.
<Jazzva> fta: so, it's mostly a crazy idea in my head that just came, and seemed nice for a moment :)
<fta> Jazzva, a bot was supposed to take care of bumping the packages.. though it never happened :P
<Jazzva> fta: about that... where are we now? do you know what needs to be done?
<fta> i focused on dailies
<fta> no, asac was mentoring someone iirc
<Jazzva> fta: I would like to focus on auto-update bot, as I'll have much more free time in a few weeks...
<fta> feel free
<Jazzva> fta: yes, I remember someone else joined the effort...
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2009-05-20
<stefanlsd> asac: you make it to spain alive?
<asac> hi
<asac> stefanlsd: yeah ;)
<asac> fta: Jazzva: pong ;)
<stefanlsd> asac: cool.  I compiled gears again without libpng and libjpeg and checked console, as well as error console. nothing on either of them...
<asac> stefanlsd: ok. do you have a bzr branch for that?
<stefanlsd> asac: as far as the linking, did you have something like this in mind - http://paste.ubuntu.com/175698/
<asac> stefanlsd: yeah. did that work?
<stefanlsd> asac: yeah. works :)
<stefanlsd> we dropped our big patch...
<asac> fantastic ;)
<asac> stefanlsd: could you mind making a bzr branch out of the packaging?
<asac> s/could/would/g
<stefanlsd> asac: yeah, do have one.. https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~stefanlsd/+junk/gears
<stefanlsd> merging between myself and rail
<asac> stefanlsd: note that you dont use the right email for committing ;)
<asac>  Stefan Lesicnik <stefan@lsd>   10 minutes ago
<asac> great
<stefanlsd> asac: ack. (reinstalled, thanks will fix)
<asac> are you or rail ubuntu-dev?
<stefanlsd> mm. not sure... i am uuc (ubuntu member)...
<stefanlsd> actually, got my motu application on the 28th :)   https://wiki.ubuntu.com/stefanlsd/MOTUApplication
<stefanlsd> asac: http://paste.ubuntu.com/176287/   is the README.google for libpng and libjpeg.    cant really see why it wouldn't work...
<asac> stefanlsd: trying get-orig-source ... wonder if it would be better to only get the stuff we want instead of getting everything and remving
<asac> stefanlsd: do you have the tarball uploaded somewhere - maybe PPA? wifi isnt that great here ;)
<asac> ok i got your ppa
<asac> let me check
<stefanlsd> you can wget http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/revu1-incoming/gears-0905172124/gears_0.5.21.0~svn3334+dfsg.orig.tar.gz
<asac> thx
<stefanlsd> the only change from there is the new change of deleting third_party/libjpeg/config.log
<stefanlsd> brb. meeting
<fta2> asac, hi, how's spain?
<asac> quite great so far
<asac> we are in a remote area though ... till sat when we move to city centre
<fta2> asac, oh? you're not in the Rey Juan Carlos?
<fta2> it's still far from the center though, about 5km
<asac> fta2: no wait a sec
<asac> http://www.principal-hayley.com/venues-and-hotels/la-mola
<asac> LA MOLA, NEAR BARCELONA
<asac> ;)
<fta2> ;)
<asac> thats a good way to say it
<asac> here is _nothing_ but a golf course
<asac> and they dont even have a cigarette machine anywhere in the proximity
<asac> and next store to buy something is 18 EUR by taxi
<asac> Jazzva: so the extension sync thing is basically blocked on the fact that there are very few extension .xpis that have a proper LICENSE file
<asac> Jazzva: besides from that volans did some awesome work on scripts that would allow do run such a bot
<asac> only thing missing is one main script that puts together the pieces
<asac> fta2: when will you arrive? sat or sun?
<asac> ok lets see what is going on with gears
<asac> ok going to some session
<fta2> asac, I arrive on sunday, ~14:20
<Jazzva> asac: can we use the bot for extensions that include license file? can you point me to the place where the scripts are? i would like to try and finish the bot.
<BUGabundo> hey asac !
<BUGabundo> already at barça?
<BUGabundo> fta2: ping
<BUGabundo> fta2: http://www.blog.amrlima.info/images/CapturaEcra-Planet%20Ubuntu%20-%20Minefield.png
<fta2> brb
<BUGabundo> okay
<BUGabundo> fta: back??
<BUGabundo> fta2: hey
<BUGabundo> fta2: http://www.blog.amrlima.info/images/CapturaEcra-Planet%20Ubuntu%20-%20Minefield.png
<BUGabundo> no yellow on daily FF 3.5 and 3.6
<fta2> yellow?
<fta2> the search highlight is pink here
<BUGabundo> i see it
<BUGabundo> but no colour on the images
<fta2> ?
<BUGabundo> fta2: i've asked the user to come here
<BUGabundo> lets see if he can
<fta2> i'm at work, i don't have time to troubleshoot anything :P
<BUGabundo> no worry
<BUGabundo> prob he wont even show up
<BUGabundo> amrlima: welcome!
<BUGabundo> fta2: are u available now?
<amrlima> BUGabundo: thanks, brb
<amrlima> BUGabundo: back, crazy day at work
<BUGabundo> i bet
<BUGabundo> here is calm amrlima
<BUGabundo> seem fta is having a busy day too, at the office
<amrlima> ok, I'll be here for an hour more or so
<asac> Jazzva: yes. let me check something.
<Jazzva> no problem
<asac> Jazzva: lp:~mozillateam/firefox-extensions/med-auto-scripts
<Jazzva> asac: thanks, I'll check them out.
<asac> Jazzva: wait for rev 5
<asac> now there
<stefanlsd> asac: is there a plan to get mozilla-devscripts into debian?
<asac> stefanlsd: yes. i opened a ITP for that
<asac> next is the upload ;)
<stefanlsd> asac: that will be great :)
<asac> ok dinner
<fta> mozilla bug 492464
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 492464 in General "Push NSPR_4_8_RTM to mozilla-1.9.1" [Normal,Resolved: fixed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=492464
<fta> "Update NSPR from NSPR_4_7_4_RTM to NSPR_4_8_BETA1."
<fta> ok, dinner time too
<dkg0> asac: i just got a segfault while running icedove under gdb!
<dkg0> so i have a better stack trace.
<dkg0> (though there are still a few ?? lines.
<dkg0> the last valid function reference is:
<dkg0> nsImapUrl::GetMsgFileSpec
<dkg0>     at ../../../dist/include/xpcom/nsISupportsUtils.h:114
<BUGabundo> holla UDSistas
<fta> not yet
<BUGabundo> humm
<BUGabundo> was that for me, fta?
<fta> yes
<fta> UDS starts monday
<asac> dkg0: you should definitly copy the backtrace somewhere so we can see the full thing
<asac> dkg0: but from the line you pasted it looks like its probably some mail message that gets this problem
<asac> dkg0: so identifiying the message that causes this might be a  good step
<fta> asac, bug 378828
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 378828 in soyuz "DepWaits no longer processed" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/378828
<asac> ouch
<fta> hurting us badly: https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-daily/+archive/ppa
<asac> yeah i can figure
<asac> fta: i will (try to remember to) bug celso tomorrow moring
<fta> thx
<fta> i can work around it (sort of) by dropping my strict dep temporarily
<asac> yeah ... or maybe do a one day offset for the moment
<asac> like today require at least from yestreday
<asac> though practically it probably wont make a big difference (until xul starts to fail for some reason)
<fta> well, it means more code, and computing dates backward is a pain. dropping the dep is just 1 line in the conf file
<asac> ack
<mbana> did anyone get my message from yesterday about the differing in rendering?
<mbana> i gave an image
<asac> just remember to readd that once the bug is fixed
<asac> mbana: font stuff? i think i looked at that, but couldnt see the difference ... you can see what fc-match Sans gives you ...
<mbana> http://img211.imageshack.us/img211/7454/screenshotcio.png.  look at the bleeding
<mbana> the fonts on the left are more blurry
<mbana> a sign of red hint i think
<asac> mbana: so what does that fc-match give you?
<mbana> $ fc-match Sans
<mbana> DejaVuSans.ttf: "DejaVu Sans" "Book"
<mbana> the font used in each case is Tahoma not DejaVu
<asac> mbana: you mean the html page rendering? or the chrome (menu)?
<mbana> the font
<mbana> on the wiki page
<asac> mbana: what hinting type do you have in font appearence dialog?
<asac> (gnome)
<mbana> just hold on for second, do you see the difference?  and why do i even see different rendering?
<mbana> can i also ask
<mbana> is appearance system wide?    what bout .fonts.conf?
<mbana> asac the default, i guess
<asac> mbana: ffox 3.0 had bugs that made it ont properly honour fontconfig ... thats why its different
<asac> 3.5 is usually right. could be that you have a different hinting type in the gnome appearence dialog
<mbana> but in this case, FF 3.0 is doing it right
<mbana> the one of the left is showing redness on the outlines of the fonts ... ?  unless i got really bad eye sight
<mbana> shall i try this ... create a new temp account and take a snapshot of each one?
<mbana> is the appearance system wide?
<asac> gnome settings are per-user-account ... .fonts.conf is per user
<asac> the rest is syste mwide
<asac> mbana: "right" doesnt necessarily mean better ... e.g. if the config is not right its still right, but worse :)
<asac> mbana: what kind of monitor are you using?
<asac> mbana: so try to create  a new user account to rule out the per-user settings ... if that doesnt help, try to change the hinting in gnome appearence to see if that makes ffox 3.0 match what you see in ffox 3.5
<asac> e.g. use slight/medium/full hinting
<mbana> ok cool thanks
<asac> red colors is either a wrong subpixel rendering (e.g. you use rgba on crt monitors)
<asac> if thats not the case its usually too much hinting
<asac> anyway ... i have to sleep ... just got a couple hours over the last few days ... today is ment to be recharging ;)
<asac> cu tomorrow
<mbana> bye
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2009-05-21
<fta> hm, our xulrunner-1.9.2-dev is now broken, no more .a :(
<BUGabundo> hey hey hey Fat Albert is in the house
<asac> hi
<BUGabundo> hey asac
<BUGabundo> how's the heather in beautiful barça?
<BUGabundo> its sunny here, today
<asac> yeah
<asac> in fact we are not in barcelona yet
<BUGabundo> oh
<asac> like 50km outside
<BUGabundo> eheh
<BUGabundo> spain is that big
<asac> saturday we will move here ;)
<asac> there
<BUGabundo> asac: whose "we"?
<asac> canonical
<asac> well ... canonical is here ... and the folks that go to UDS (mostly ubuntu, but also oem and other key folks) will move to the UDS hotel on sat
<asac> fta: celso said he fixed your soyuz bug last night
<asac> fta: so no need for tweakage
<stefanlsd> how many does canonical have there?
<asac> all :)
<asac> allhands
<BUGabundo> how many is *all* ?
<asac> ~300
<asac> ok moving somewhere else ... bbl
<BUGabundo> 300??? damn that's plenty
<fta> asac, http://launchpadlibrarian.net/26995840/buildlog_ubuntu-intrepid-i386.firefox-3.6_3.6~a1~hg20090520r28667%2Bnobinonly-0ubuntu1~umd2~intrepid_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<fta> asac, most probably due to https://bug488175.bugzilla.mozilla.org/attachment.cgi?id=375655
<fta> asac, mozilla 494172
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 494172 in Build Config "static libs (.a) are no longer shipped in the xul sdk" [Normal,New] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=494172
<BUGabundo> gym time see you latter
<fta> stevel, what is the latest sb tag?
<micahg> fta: do you know the policies for traige for mozilla bugs?
<micahg> I'm wondering about labelling stuff with the xulrunner package/xulrunner upstream vs FF3/FF upstream
<fta> micahg, i'm not much into bugs, you should ask asac
<micahg> ok
<micahg> is he around?
<fta> micahg, he's in spain right now so i'm not sure. probably dinner time
<micahg> ok
<micahg> should I send E-Mail or just flag him in here?
<fta> well, here should be fine, if you're patient enough.
<fta> he usually answers
<micahg> ok, do I need to restate or just wait?
<micahg> I've got time :)
<fta> no need, he has logs (as long as you see him in the channel)
<micahg> ok
<micahg> I'll wait then :)
<stevel> fta: Songbird1.1.2
<stevel> fta: we've cut the 1.2 branch as we're entering QA, but 1.2 won't be final for a few weeks yet
<fta> stevel, do you mean i should not package it just now?
<fta> stevel, do you have a beta tag or something?
<stevel> fta: yeah - i wouldn't package 1.1.2 since 1.2 is ~3 weeks away
<stevel> we don't have beta tags :( you can checkout the Songbird1.2 branch if you want to try building a test package
<fta> stevel, i ask that because i see some people forked my package, like https://edge.launchpad.net/~matthaeus123/+archive/ppa?field.name_filter=songbird&field.status_filter=any&field.series_filter=any
<fta> a lot of red so he's not very successful
<fta> and versions are strange
<stevel> looks like he's tried building both 1.2, and trunk (which has now moved up to 1.3a)
<fta> hm
<fta> BUGabundo, ~30 dents a day average! I call that spam ;)
<BUGabundo1> only 30??
<micahg> ??\
<BUGabundo1> I must be calmer
<BUGabundo1> it was 58 fta
<BUGabundo1> http://www.macno.org/denticator.php?user=bugabundo&weekchart=bar&daychart=bar
<fta> 9410 since 4 Jul 2008
<BUGabundo1> http://www.macno.org/denticator.php?user=fta
<fta> but that's just identi.ca
<micahg> what is this form?
<micahg> *for?
<BUGabundo1> micahg: identica usage/stats
<BUGabundo1> fta: are you following me anywhere else?
<fta> nope, i'm just using identi.ca
<BUGabundo1> according to that its ~50
<BUGabundo1> no 30
<BUGabundo1> eheh
<fta> seems bogus to me: "Based on last 599 dents posted in the last 13 days daily average is 46.08 but excluding days without dents, the average is 42.79"
<fta> the excluding number should be higher than 46.08
<fta> like mine: "Based on last 378 dents posted in the last 103 days daily average is 3.67 but excluding days without dents, the average is 4.85"
<fta> BUGabundo, "Absolute average: 9411 dents since 2008-07-04 (322 days): 29.23  dents/day", that's 30, not 50
<BUGabundo1> you can get the code from macno
<BUGabundo1> eheh
<BUGabundo1> and check the alg
<BUGabundo1> ahh miss read that
<BUGabundo1> I was quieter in the beginning
<BUGabundo1> lol
<BUGabundo1> fta: my advice still stands: feel free to unsub
<BUGabundo1> I never forced anyone to follow me
<BUGabundo1> if you/they do, is because I (sometimes) dent intessing stuff
<BUGabundo1> but there are tags and groups to track specific topics
<fta> i'm not complaining
<fta> i just wish notifications could stay under movies and games
<BUGabundo1> eheh
<BUGabundo1> after UDS we expect it to get better
<BUGabundo1> its on the blueprint
<fta> lol
<BUGabundo1> fta: not compaining? it's the second time you mention it.... either you like stats as much as me, or you have a prob with all my dents
<fta> i like stats
<BUGabundo1> oh ok :)
<fta> why do you think i keep posting popcon stats and all
<BUGabundo1> yeah right
<BUGabundo1> forgot that
<BUGabundo1> midnight is not a good time for my head
<fta> you never dented at 3pm?
<BUGabundo1> sure I do
<BUGabundo1> on my timezone
<fta> not on your grpah
<BUGabundo1> you OTOH sleep from 6 to 11h
<fta> lol
<BUGabundo1> eheh
<fta> almost true
<BUGabundo1> http://chart.apis.google.com/chart?cht=bvg&chco=800080&chds=0,16&chxt=x,y&&chbh=a,20,20&chd=t:10,15,11,5,1,1,0,1,0,0,1,2,5,4,2,0,3,3,5,3,5,5,8,9&chs=450x150&chxl=0:|0|1|2|3|4|5|6|7|8|9|10|11|12|13|14|15|16|17|18|19|20|21|22|23|1:|0|8|16%
<BUGabundo1> on mine there are a few at 3 and 4am
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2009-05-22
<fta> i want that chromium build.. hurry
<BUGabundo1> ehhe
<fta> https://edge.launchpad.net/builders/sandpaperfig
<fta> damned
<micahg> hi gnomefreak
<micahg> how are you?
<gnomefreak> hi micahg im ok and yourself?
<micahg> ok
<gnomefreak> its was too damn early
<micahg> what was?
<gnomefreak> micahg: right now it is. its ~02:30
<micahg> ah
<micahg> indeed
<gnomefreak> why do people think they need to say "this happens to me too" since that bug has 50+ people that already said it and sees the bug :(
<micahg> well, in other forums that seems to be the general practice
<micahg> they are not used to such an advanced forum as LP with the option to select without saying
<micahg> bugday had some success
<micahg> http://people.ubuntu.com/~brian/complete-graphs/firefox-3.0/plots/firefox-3.0-1day-triaging.png
<micahg> I was just going to ignore those people gnomefreak
<micahg> I guess that's bad :(
<gnomefreak> its too early to ignore people atm. Thats true about they do it in other forums but that still doesnt sound logival. for example the right click master bug. people are still stating they see it. hint: look at the number of comments read 3 and you will know what you are looking at :(
<BUGabundo> guud morning, FLOSS world!
<gnomefreak> bug 78593
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: timed out (https://launchpad.net/bugs/78593/+text)
<BUGabundo> hey gnomefreak
<BUGabundo> did you already have the eye surgery?
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo: hi, no first one looks to be on june 8th however that may change since i cant go 14+hrs without eating or drinking due to diabetes
<BUGabundo> err
<gnomefreak> one of these days before my surgery i have to figure out how to use hg for pre-release sunbird so we can get testing. all my other tries have failed
<henux> hello and excuse me; this probably isn't the best place to ask but does anyone know what would be the best place to ask questions on writing mozilla firefox/thunderbird add-ons with XUL?
<fta> henux, irc://irc.mozilla.org/extdev is a better place
<fta> https://developer.mozilla.org/en/Extensions
<henux> okay thanks
<BUGabundo> uau
<BUGabundo> he lasted 1h30 for that fta and then just left
<BUGabundo> eheh
<BUGabundo> brave man
<fta> well
<fta> bug 364074
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: timed out (https://launchpad.net/bugs/364074/+text)
<fta> bug 364074
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: timed out (https://launchpad.net/bugs/364074/+text)
<fta> pfff
 * BUGabundo kicks the bot!
<BUGabundo> fta try again
<BUGabundo> bug 364074
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 364074 in ia32-libs "regression - ia32-libs gtk does not find 32bit engines" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/364074
<BUGabundo> see? nothing like a little push ... with an hammer
<fta> yeah
<BUGabundo> fta: why not vlc?
<fta> vlc? to record what's happening on the desktop?
<BUGabundo> fta: yep!
<BUGabundo> it won't allow you to choose just a part, but the all screen
<BUGabundo> AFAIK
<BUGabundo> I used to stream it to the web for lectures
<fta> not what i want then, i want parts
<fta> gtk-recordmydesktop is already the newest version.
<fta> hmm
<BUGabundo> !firefox
<ubottu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<BUGabundo> fta: which PPAs have chromium?
<FLjohn> Hello
<FLjohn> I am having a problem with all video streaming
<FLjohn> Since I am now using edubuntu there have been problems.  All video is blacked out
<FLjohn> Except for youtube and a few others
<BUGabundo> Estimated repository size: 20.0 GiB (100.00%) of 20.0 GiB
<BUGabundo> LOL fta
<BUGabundo> still full?
<fta> BUGabundo, yes, each build is ~8.1GB, so i need 3 times that if i want 2 dailies + 1 fix in between, about 25G
<asac> hola
<fta> lo
<fta> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/karmic/+source/db4.6/+builds needs to be fixed before i can update ia32libs
<asac> checking
<asac> hmmm configure: error: No unsigned 1-byte integral type
<fta> http://paste.ubuntu.com/178076/
<asac> hmm
<asac> thats the config.log?
<fta> yes
<BUGabundo> hey asac..
<asac> hi BUGabundo
<asac> fta: that looks a bit like the headers are kind of out of sync
<fta> asac, aren't they all from libc6-dev?
<fta> more new icons: https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-daily/+archive/ppa
<asac> fta: odd ... i would thought that some libc aders come from the kernel
<asac> fta: damn ... not rest here ... didnt notice its so late again. have to run out again.  end of allhands drink/dinner started already :(
<asac> fta: i will ask doko
<asac> ;)
<fta> enjoy :)
<fta> and thanks
<asac> fta: do you arrive on sunday?
<fta> yes, around 2pm at the airport
 * BUGabundo thinks fta is envying all the party at barça
<asac> lol
<asac> its really just party in the night
<BUGabundo> fta: lots to due at the office?
<fta> no office today, i worked from home
<asac> we have soo many obligatory sessions here that i didnt even read any mails in the last three days
<asac> so cu tomorrow most likely
<asac> if doko knows something that we can fix somehow, i will come back and let you know
<asac> but i guess he has to look
<fta> ok
<fta> BUGabundo, #  Estimated repository size: 16.5 GiB (82.49%) of 20.0 GiB  maybe it will be enough to let it pass
<BUGabundo> why don't you ask the LP admins for extra space?
<fta> BUGabundo, https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/soyuz/+question/62386
<BUGabundo> aahahhahahahahahahahahhahahaahaahahhahahahahahahahahhahahaahaahahhahahahahahahahahhahahaahaahahhahahahahahahahahhahahaahaahahhahahahahahahahahhahahaahaahahhahahahahahahahahhahahaahaahahhahahahahahahahahhahahaahaahahhahahahahahahahahhahahaah
<BUGabundo> I lauching like crazy here
<BUGabundo> glad no one is around
<BUGabundo> I don't see it for 20GiBs
<fta> i never got 15, jumped to 20 directly
<BUGabundo> ahaahahah
<BUGabundo> if I die, from lauching, ill haunt you
<fta> dying from that is a good death
<BUGabundo> do you have any idea where I can ask for help with my @ubuntu email address?
<fta> -lauching+laughing
<BUGabundo> I tried rt@ubuntu.com but it disappear
<fta> just ping dholbach, he'll know who's behind this
<BUGabundo> he is allhands
<BUGabundo> won't see it
<BUGabundo> then again I have all the time in the world
<fta> -chromium-browser (2.0.182.0~svn20090521r16618-0ubuntu1) UNRELEASED; urgency=low
<fta> +chromium-browser (3.0.182.0~svn20090522r16750-0ubuntu1) UNRELEASED; urgency=low
<fta> !!
<micahg> wow
<fta> hmm firefox-3.5 - 3.5~hg20090522r25692+nobinonly-0ubuntu1~umd1
<fta> no more 3.5~b5~xx
<BUGabundo> yay
<fta> no tag, it has to be a RC of some kind
<micahg> they said they were close to RC
<micahg> I thought it was next week though
<fta> it's not there yet, they just bumped the version in trunk, it doesn't mean it's released
<micahg> ok
<micahg> yeah
<micahg> release date of RC1 I think is May 29
<micahg> I was just thinking how the beta version of FF is more stable than Jaunty
<micahg> the daily builds
<micahg> at least from my use of it
<fta> eheh
<fta> 3.5pre, that's it
<micahg> that's what it says
<micahg> Mozilla/5.0 (X11; U; Linux x86_64; en-US; rv:1.9.1pre) Gecko/20090522 Ubuntu/9.04 (jaunty) Shiretoko/3.5pre
<gnomefreak> ironicly i expect a bash command to listen to me yet i cant even get my g/f to listen to me :(
<micahg> at least bash will follow instructions if you specify them correctly :)
<gnomefreak> command |tee  2>&1 build-log.txt  << should pipe output of standard out and standard error to file but it doesnt do that while building. it picks nad chooses wha to pipe where
<gnomefreak> micahg: i wish it did
<micahg> no
<gnomefreak> no?
<micahg> try command 2>^1 | tee build-log.txt
<BUGabundo> gnomefreak: sudo make me sandwish?
<micahg> command 2>&1 | tee build-log.txt
<gnomefreak> oh
<gnomefreak> oops
 * gnomefreak does to try
<micahg> you were piping the errors of tee to the file :)
<BUGabundo> gnomefreak: http://xkcd.com/149/
<micahg> the only reason I know that is because asac gave me a command similar to that :)
<gnomefreak> ah
<gnomefreak> i did it backwards now i remember the command  :(
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo: :)
<gnomefreak> maybe wednesday will be next update, i have other crap i can work on lets see where i get with email nad updates maybe ill hit an extension or 3
<micahg> well, I'm working this weekend, so not too much triage for me
<micahg> gnomefreak: do you patch firefox itself at all?
<gnomefreak> micahg: i can but im not actively working on firefox
<gnomefreak> if you stop following someone on mozillas bug tracker it doesnt stop the emails coming in
<micahg> ah
<gnomefreak> hes not here. hes always here
<micahg> is that a bug in bugzilla?
<gnomefreak> micahg: yes alot of them
<micahg> does it subscribe you to the issues that the person is involved in?
<gnomefreak> micahg: i was following asac reed and gerv well i started gettting 200+ emails a few times a day so i dropped fololowing gerv and im still getting 200+ a day.
<micahg> well, are some of them watched by multiple people inthat group?
<gnomefreak> example this morning ~12 hours ago i had ~230 amnd another 141 now just bugs that are fololowing them
<gnomefreak> micahg: you can follow single people's bugs comments
<micahg> ah
<gnomefreak> reed is handy to follow at least for me
<gnomefreak> micahg: you had to bring up patching didnt you
<micahg> why :(
<gnomefreak> i have been forgetting about this patch, i wanted to test it before it landed
<gnomefreak> 1st email on this bug in a week or 2
<gnomefreak> its the reply to all patch
<gnomefreak> mozilla 45715
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 45715 in Composition ""Reply to List" [button/(context) menu item]" [Enhancement,Assigned] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=45715
<gnomefreak> ubottu: thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<micahg> beer ubottu
<micahg> hmmm
<micahg> guess that didn't work
<gnomefreak> if you mark a bug in Lp upostream please add Lp bug link to upstream bug. I dont know if you have been or not this is just a request
<micahg> I have been :)  I was worried about flooding upstream
<gnomefreak> im looking for the LP bug in upstream report and cant find it (this is one i should have done)
<micahg> I just saw that bug somewhere
<gnomefreak> its always good to do incase they need more info that isnt on upstream bug but is on LP bug
<micahg> bug 52667
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 52667 in thunderbird "Thunderbird doesn't support RFC-2369 based Reply-To-List" [Unknown,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/52667
<gnomefreak> thanks
<micahg> I was thinking of going through the mozilla-thunderbird package before the bugday next week for TB
<micahg> is that worthwhile, or should I focus on FF
<gnomefreak> micahg: i would love to see someone on tb bugs at least to maybe knock them down a bit
<micahg> well, I figure if I can move the ones for TB2 to the TB pacakge
<micahg> then the Bugday can work on them
<gnomefreak> there shouldnt be a tb2 package it should only be mozilla-thunderbird
<micahg> no, it's thunderbird now
<micahg> mozilla-thunderbird was 1.5
<gnomefreak> it is?
<micahg> yep
<micahg> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/thunderbird
<gnomefreak> this is bad. i really need to work this out its getting old
<micahg> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mozilla-thunderbird
<micahg> actually ubottu should kow
<gnomefreak> micahg: its fine please do that. 1.5 is no longer supported by us or mozilla so they can be closed if not reproducible in 2.0
<micahg> !info mozilla-thunderbird
<ubottu> mozilla-thunderbird (source: thunderbird): Transition package for mozilla-thunderbird rename. In component main, is optional. Version 2.0.0.21+nobinonly-0ubuntu1.9.04.1 (jaunty), package size 59 kB, installed size 112 kB
<gnomefreak> see
<BUGabundo> fta: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOL n*8 (for now)
<gnomefreak> thunderbird == 3.0
<fta> BUGabundo, ??
<gnomefreak> see your ~/.thunderbird-3.0 or ~/.mozilla-thunderbird
<micahg> gnomefreak: what about dapper?
<BUGabundo> fta: the ticket for PPA quota
<gnomefreak> but either way we should really keep names the asme if possible
<gnomefreak> micahg: its not supported
<micahg> Ubuntu is still supposed to do security patches for another month
<gnomefreak> micahg: dapper EOS is soon no sense in patching it now
<micahg> ok
<gnomefreak> micahg: ther eis no tb1.5 security
<micahg> ok
<fta> BUGabundo, what do you want me to tell instead?
<gnomefreak> fta: can you decline nominations on bugs?
<micahg> so this weekend I'll work on the mozilla-tb package instead of ff
<fta> gnomefreak, i think so
<micahg> gnomefreak: yes, it's been done to me many times :)(
<gnomefreak> fta: bug 52667 should reject hardy
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 52667 in thunderbird "Thunderbird doesn't support RFC-2369 based Reply-To-List" [Unknown,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/52667
<BUGabundo> fta: nothing... I just found it funny
 * gnomefreak should really figure out what i need to declidne they and try to get it :(
<gnomefreak> fta: im going to try a locale build of tb3 with reply to all patch if it works maybe we can patch dailies? atleast until its commited. this is the one bug i have been following most
<fta> gnomefreak, apparently, i can't either.
<fta> gnomefreak, asac was against the idea, he mentioned an addon
<gnomefreak> oh ok well than ill build it localy for me
<gnomefreak> or ill package it as .xpi even better
<gnomefreak> alot harder but better
<fta> and i prefer to keep the dailies as pristine as possible, ok to fix build issues but not to add features we would like to have
<fta> someone could still fork the package and add as many patches from bmo as possible, to create a monster, but it means dropping the name & branding
<gnomefreak> fta: thats fine i will look into making it .xpi and i will patch SM with the test patch for now. maybe next week or so
<micahg> I might as well ask the Q now, are the FF -dev packages supposed to have any files in them besides the Copyright and debian.tar.gz?
<gnomefreak> yes i would think so but honestly i have never looked
<fta> micahg, which package?
<gnomefreak> micahg: downloading to make sure
<micahg> firefox-3.0-dev
<fta> not really, it's in xul -dev now, but ff -dev is still used by some packages so we had to keep it
<micahg> ok
<micahg> there was a bug about hardy ff-dev having no files
<micahg> that's been fixed
<micahg> but I wanted to make sure there weren't any other issues
<fta> well
<fta> upstream provides no -dev files in firefox when it is built with the xul sdk, if some files are needed, it's an upstream bug, but as building ff with xul sdk is not really supported upstream, it's a catch 22
<gnomefreak> shit forgot about dog
<gnomefreak> hm cam no longer automounts or shows up at all to mount
<gnomefreak> anyone use the app bugzilla?
<gnomefreak> might be my fault
<gnomefreak> ok cam mounts right noiw
<micahg> gnomefreak: I have a Q about assignigng bugs
<gnomefreak> micahg: shoot
<micahg> if a bug is in xulrunner, should the package and upstream be xulrunner?
<gnomefreak> micahg: is it a bug in xulrunner?
<micahg> well, I look upstream at bugzilla
<gnomefreak> if upstream says it is in xulrunner ours should match
<micahg> and if I don;t see options for selecting FF, I assume the bug is in xulrunner
<gnomefreak> micahg: can you give example?
<micahg> https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=388195
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 388195 in Networking "Remove gopher protocol support for Firefox" [Normal,New]
<gnomefreak> micahg: people that file bugs may not be sure what package itis in
<micahg> ok, you're ssaying in bugzilla as well
 * gnomefreak not sure but that should be in firefox but lets see hwat i find out once link opens
<micahg> well, that bug is for the underlying support which is in xulrunner
<micahg> AFAIK
<micahg> the LP bug might be more appropriate in FF though
<micahg> that's the weird thing
<micahg> and I didn't add the LP bug to this :(
<micahg> but you're saying that if it's appropriate
<micahg> the appropriate project should be used
<gnomefreak> the first diff shows it in browser from what i can tell. AFAIK xulrunner does nothing on netwroking end
<micahg> ah
<micahg> maybe that's my confusion
<micahg> NSS handles network, right?
<micahg> do we have an NSS project/package
<micahg> in LP?
<gnomefreak> yes we have nss and nspr nowever nss deals with security related to networking but not sure if it handles networking directly
<fta> https://edge.launchpad.net/nss
<gnomefreak> micahg: in LP yes
<gnomefreak> fta: nss doesnt handle gophor does it?
<micahg> ok, so, should I just leave FF stuff in FF if I'm notsure
<gnomefreak> micahg: yes if we dont know :)
<micahg> ok
<gnomefreak> what is LP bug number?
<micahg> yeah, I just saw today that there are multuple libraries behind FF
<micahg> bug 297837
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 297837 in firefox-3.0 "bad gopher support of abstracts with case sensitive file names" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/297837
<micahg> not directly related
<micahg> well
<micahg> that's probably why I didn';t link it
<gnomefreak> http should be FF directly nss would use htpps IIRC
<micahg> ok
<micahg> I think I'll leave things simple for now
<micahg> when I delve into FF more, I can learn what goes where
<gnomefreak> seems upstream is using xulrunner
 * micahg has to go home
<fta> no green chromium today, i'm over quota for the fix
<gnomefreak> green?
<fta> successful build
<gnomefreak> ah
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2009-05-23
<owner> hello
<nhandler> Hi owner
<owner> how you view blacvklist?
<owner> blacklist
<gnomefreak> remind me why i choose to use nvidia graphics card :(
<gnomefreak> lol i opened the first bug on firefox-notify im suprised noone has filed one yet
 * gnomefreak really doesnt feel like working on it but we will see
<gnomefreak> firefox-notify is fixed already luca doesnt screw around :)
<BUGabundo> hey fta asac and rest of the gang
<fta> lo
<BUGabundo> ol
<BUGabundo> fta: wth .... a new FF update
<fta> ?
<BUGabundo> just fixed one of my bugs... and its is still installing
<BUGabundo> didn't even restart FF
<BUGabundo> I have to test this better
<fta> ??
<BUGabundo> but kinda strage
<BUGabundo> fta: ZOOM setting were lost once you changed tabs
<BUGabundo> now, just after while running Update Manager
<BUGabundo> I opened a new FF windows and it used the vaule for that site
<BUGabundo> what ? no "???" now?
<BUGabundo> heheh
<BUGabundo> are you mono silabic today ? :)
<BUGabundo> or just busy packing for the trip ?
<BUGabundo> :0
<fta> not yet
<fta> i should
<BUGabundo> hope this is a permanent and real fix
<BUGabundo> not a fluke or something to get dropped in the next build
<BUGabundo> :\\
<BUGabundo> so happy to have my zoom controls back
<fta> https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/soyuz/+question/62386  :(
<BUGabundo> let me guess: denied?
<fta> well, not exactly
<BUGabundo> humm just read it
<BUGabundo> they may increase it, but needs changes
<LaPingvino> asac, langpacks updated? how are you?
<fljohn> hwllo
<fljohn> hello
<BUGabundo> fljohn: hi
<fljohn> It has been very trying
<fljohn> new to ubuntu.  loaded it on my new bare bones
<fljohn> 9.04 is not working right for me and I can not get Hulu to work or my buzzen.com chatrooms
<fljohn> I am going to go back to 8.04 AMD 64 to see if it will work right
<BUGabundo> fljohn: this is not a channel for Ubuntu support
<fljohn> BUGabundo: this is a mozilla channel.  Is that not my problem?
<BUGabundo> fljohn: for help with the codecs that you need, please visit #ubuntu irc channel or the ubuntu forums
<fljohn> thanks
<fljohn> so what do you do here?
<BUGabundo> fljohn: I do not believe so...
<BUGabundo> I'm inclined to say it's a codec problem
<BUGabundo> see medibuntu wiki
<fljohn> ok thanks
<BUGabundo>  !medibuntu | fljohn
<ubottu> fljohn: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<fljohn> thank you for your time
<BUGabundo> again, for future inquiries please ask on #ubuntu
<BUGabundo> ok ?
 * BUGabundo hates to do Formal talks.... but sometimes its sounds better.....
<fta> :)
<BUGabundo> hope I didn't scare him too much
<LaPingvino> :)
<mbana> hi
<mbana> all
<BUGabundo> he
<BUGabundo> ll
<BUGabundo> o mbana
<mbana> http://img7.imageshack.us/img7/7663/fontsc.png ... here's the new screenshot.
<mbana> sorry that's quite bad one sec
<mbana> http://img206.imageshack.us/img206/9426/74100265.png
<BUGabundo> uau that's a big screen
<mbana> 3.5 is using a different config.
<BUGabundo> and those fonts look strange
<mbana> the FF on the left is doing the right thing, the one of the right is insisting on using slight hinting, i believe
<mbana> that's the default
<mbana> sorry, i should clarify, in gnome appearance i set it to hint full
<mbana> FF 3.5 isn't using listening, if you will
<mbana> look at the gnome taskbar and the FF 3.5 menu
<mbana> uau?  what does that mean?
<BUGabundo> mbana: asac is at barcelona and fta will leave tomorrow
<BUGabundo> better file a bug on LP and ping back after UFS
<BUGabundo> *UDS
<mbana> ok i'll keep the screenshot saved
<BUGabundo> file a bug and upload it
<BUGabundo> so it doest get lost
<BUGabundo> mbana: $ ubuntu-bug firefox-3.5
<BUGabundo> but I'm not sure its just a FF bug or fontconfig one
<mbana> damn that's cool
<BUGabundo> ehe
<LaPingvino> clarification: uau = wow
<LaPingvino> I am quite a polyglot so I can know :)
<BUGabundo> LaPingvino: in PT its uau too eheh
<LaPingvino> BUGabundo: fala português?
<LaPingvino> aonde habita?
<LaPingvino> my portuguese is really poor, only a month or so, so please tell me if you don't understand and help me a bit to learn it better ;)
<BUGabundo> LaPingvino: claro q entendi. sou do Porto. e tu?
<LaPingvino> eu sou da holanda
<LaPingvino> falo 9 idiomas
<LaPingvino> falo um pouco de português por minha namorada, ela é do brasil
<BUGabundo> eheh
<BUGabundo> sortudo
<BUGabundo> pelos 9 idiomas ta claro ;)))
<LaPingvino> sim :P
<LaPingvino> português esta meu último idioma oq aprendo
<LaPingvino> falo NL, EO, EN, TP, fr, de, io, es, pt
<BUGabundo> ve se q n tens mais nada q fazer :)
<LaPingvino> penso q não sabe de 3 dos idiomas...
<LaPingvino> hehe :P feito tá muito facil se falo muito em todos os dias ;)
<LaPingvino> EO é Esperanto, é muito legal esse idioma ;) sem isso não faleria nada
<BUGabundo> conheço o nome
<LaPingvino> só isso? :P
<fta> c'est pas un peu fini de parler dans une langue que je ne comprends pas ? ;)
<BUGabundo> ohohoho
<BUGabundo> fta: time to learn.. its something that resembles Portuguese
<BUGabundo> fta: LaPingvino does talk it quiet good, but lacks the semantics...
<LaPingvino> fta: ah bien, je peux parler un peu de francais aussi :P
<BUGabundo> but for someone who just learned it 1 month ago via a gf, I'm amazed
<LaPingvino> BUGabundo: I don't have the practice :P
<BUGabundo> I can read french
<BUGabundo> but haven't used it in EONS
<LaPingvino> BUGabundo: Yeah, you're a polyglot or you're not, eh ;)
<LaPingvino> hehe :D
<BUGabundo> so don't expect me to talk it or even write it
<LaPingvino> c'est possible d'essayer un peu :P
<BUGabundo> LaPingvino: I can understand written and spoken IT, FR, and talk ENG, ES and of course PT-PT and PT-BR
<LaPingvino> dammit, don't write italian ;)
<LaPingvino> BUGabundo: how old are you?
<BUGabundo> eheh check my wiki page
<BUGabundo> don't want to spam it all about
<LaPingvino> fta: tu habite oú?
<BUGabundo> lol
<LaPingvino> ah sorry :)
<BUGabundo> np
<LaPingvino> your name means "a lot of bugs" or something like that? :P
<fta> https://edge.launchpad.net/~fta
<BUGabundo> LaPingvino: not exactly
<fta> hm, my karma is still growing fast
<LaPingvino> abundo means a bucketload in esperanto
<LaPingvino> fta: ah, paris?
<fta> yes
 * BUGabundo envies fta  karma points... all gotten from auto build bots :)
<BUGabundo> LaPingvino: more like Vagabundo
<LaPingvino> ah, je ne vais jamais parler comme les parisiens :(
<LaPingvino> ah like that :P
<BUGabundo> some one who goes around any where
<LaPingvino> yeah I can see the idea :)
<BUGabundo> the nick per si was no special meaning , but of course, you can attribute one to it.
<fta> BUGabundo, well, feel free to fix the dailies for me
<LaPingvino> you have to chose something :)
<LaPingvino> is asac awake?
<BUGabundo> LaPingvino: please prefix the messages, or we won't know to whom you are talking too
<LaPingvino> or gone for now?
<BUGabundo> gone for now
<LaPingvino> BUGabundo: sorry, I'm a bit lazy in prefixing :(
<LaPingvino> BUGabundo: not accustomed really
<LaPingvino> which timezone does asac live actually?
<LaPingvino> and which times he's normally here?
<fta> germany, look at ~asac
<LaPingvino> ah sure, same as me :)
<LaPingvino> I'm from holland
<LaPingvino> the netherlands
<LaPingvino> the country where most of the people assert to speak english ;)
<BUGabundo> eheh
<BUGabundo> ohh it is not ? :)
<LaPingvino> well I'm often embarrased by the english of my fellow countrymen, mine included ;)
<LaPingvino> especially in public in major positions...
<LaPingvino> but in fact, most get by really nicely
<LaPingvino> as far as it resembles dutch or the things they see on television
<LaPingvino> dutch and english are quite close languages, you see :)
<LaPingvino> I'm still surprised I do actually get by in english by now :P
<LaPingvino> as in any language actually
<LaPingvino> it's just a miracle when people do understand you :P
<LaPingvino> nothing less
<LaPingvino> BUGabundo: the bad semantics in language I have in all languages, including my mother tongue ;)
<LaPingvino> BUGabundo: that could be because of my autism... I'm just doing something... I don't feel myself overly competent in languages, I just dare to speak them :P
<BUGabundo> ehe
<BUGabundo> understood
<LaPingvino> I can get by anywhere and don't speak any language right :P
<BUGabundo> so your autism allowed you to develop a set of Language habitabilitys making it possible for you to learn all of those 9 langs
<LaPingvino> yeah, that and the confidence of being able to learn esperanto to the bones
<LaPingvino> and that I am so crazy to learn languages noone speaks ;)
<LaPingvino> my autism gives me a healthy amount of craziness that in fact only gives me advantages :P
<LaPingvino> it's really quite usefull to be able to speak and understand a lot of languages
<LaPingvino> don't ask me for translation work but for Esperanto, but getting by... sure I do :P
<BUGabundo> errr
<BUGabundo> ho man I can't understand a thing on that last sentence!
<BUGabundo> eheh
<BUGabundo> calm down, take a bread, and try again! :)
<LaPingvino> breath
 * BUGabundo offers a chocolate cookie to LaPingvino
<LaPingvino> não me pregunta de traducir algo, em vez que com Esperanto, mas falar ao menos um pouco, sim
 * LaPingvino thanks a lot :)
<LaPingvino> Guess my portugues contains more mistakes here than my english, but well :P
<LaPingvino> it's for me almost impossible to do a trustable translation, or a translation a native can be proud of, even in my own language
<LaPingvino> but I can do translations in Esperanto
<LaPingvino> that's about what I tried to say
<BUGabundo> eheh
<BUGabundo> okay
<fta> BUGabundo, fan of star trek?
<BUGabundo> who isn't?
<fta> eheh
 * BUGabundo spock initiation is on screen now
<fta> ?
<fta> oh
<fta> right
<BUGabundo> still wondering if I should get all 11 and do a marathon or just 1->11
<fta> i watched all classic, tng, ds9 & voyager
<BUGabundo> but this is the *first* movie
<BUGabundo> from 1978
<fta> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Star_trek
<LaPingvino> I have never seen even one episode...
<LaPingvino> I really should...
<LaPingvino> but where to begin?
<LaPingvino> :P
<LaPingvino> with the movie I guess?
<fta> chronologically is always better
<fta> not the order of the story, but the order in which they were released
<LaPingvino> ah sure
<fta> it's true for series, movies, even books
<LaPingvino> that's an awfull lot of stuff
<BUGabundo> naaa
<BUGabundo> only 11 movies
<BUGabundo> and what? 4 tv shows?
<LaPingvino> of how long?
<BUGabundo> since the 70ies
<LaPingvino> duration?
<LaPingvino> I guess I can be watching for some days then :P
<fta> 716 episodes ;)
<BUGabundo> err
<LaPingvino> então
<LaPingvino> demais
<LaPingvino> :P
<LaPingvino> I guess I should just watch the movie first ;)
<LaPingvino> to get a feeling whether I will like it
<LaPingvino> It will sure get me
<LaPingvino> but well... don't know whether my girl will like that :P
<BUGabundo> I liked more the TV Shows
<LaPingvino> hehe :)
<BUGabundo> the movies don't bring the same involvment
<fta> me too, it's very different
<LaPingvino> can you see it all online?
 * BUGabundo "yah yah Scotty"
<BUGabundo> oops
<BUGabundo> LaPingvino: that wasn't meant for you
<BUGabundo> but I bet youtube has a few
<LaPingvino> aha :)
<BUGabundo> but you can easily get them from torrents
<BUGabundo> even movie 1 has many seeds
<LaPingvino> yeah I'm sure :)
 * LaPingvino has some unhaveable habits in communication he isn't aware of a lot :( like entering about any conversation he likes...
 * LaPingvino is often too honest as well
 * LaPingvino has to eat about now, byebye
<fta> Rejected: PPA exceeded its size limit (23196.00 of 20480.00 MiB)
<BUGabundo> yay
<BUGabundo> fta: ping
<BUGabundo> fta: where can I find Chromium 2.0 stable?
<fta> nowhere, there's no such thing
<BUGabundo> since  as you said, now we have trunk with 3.0 ?
 * BUGabundo is confused
<BUGabundo> so why 3.0?
<BUGabundo> where is the "older" version?
<BUGabundo> I have a loco user asking for Chromium
<fta> chromium jumped from 2.0.182.0 to 3.0.182.0
<fta> the major version means nothing
<BUGabundo> oh ok
<BUGabundo> so all we have is the PPA ?
<fta> they bumped it because on the windows side, they released chrome 2.0.182.0, based on chromium trunk
<fta> yes, there's only the ppa, no tag or tarball allowing us to create a release.
<BUGabundo> and what's the story with 64bits?
<fta> look at the ppa header
<BUGabundo> I'm doing it now
<fta> good enough?
<BUGabundo> for now
<BUGabundo> can't open Google Reader
<BUGabundo> lol
<BUGabundo> apport just fired twice
<BUGabundo> want the bugs?
<BUGabundo> "Our multi-process model negates the benefit of a 64-bit address  space.  A 32-bit address space should always be sufficient." Last Famous Words?
<BUGabundo> fta: im not wrong ... *we* are still on 302
<BUGabundo> its still not built
<BUGabundo> ehehe
<fta> it is: https://edge.launchpad.net/~gwibber-daily/+archive/ppa
<BUGabundo> time to upgrade
<fta> too early
<fta> Estimated repository size: 2.1 MiB (0.21%) of 1.0 GiB  :)
<BUGabundo> yah
<BUGabundo> still not there
<BUGabundo> eheeheh
<BUGabundo> some have so much others so few
<BUGabundo> there we go....
<BUGabundo> python depencies
<fta> ?
<BUGabundo> fta: gwibber
<BUGabundo> trmanco is having trouble with 303
<BUGabundo> obvious solution!
<BUGabundo> why don't the team communicate this changes of depencies?
<fta> this was a 126KB commit :(
<BUGabundo> ah?
<fta> hm, still broken here
<BUGabundo> let me try
<BUGabundo> $ sudo aptitude install python-mako
<BUGabundo> this is an heavy package for just 500k
<BUGabundo> but at least gwibber now works fta
<fta> yes but does it work?
<fta> it doesn't for me, white page
<BUGabundo> yeah me too
<BUGabundo> no theme
<BUGabundo> something missing
<fta> got it
<BUGabundo> lots of CLI errors
<BUGabundo> 304 ?
<BUGabundo> wtf
<BUGabundo>   Ryan Paul 2009-05-23 22:16:36
<BUGabundo> bad time to upgrade
<BUGabundo> eheh
<BUGabundo> s/  url="http://cixar.com/~segphault", 13   /   url="http://launchpad.net/gwibber/",
<BUGabundo> lolol
<BUGabundo> fta: gonna respin the bot?
<BUGabundo> gonna $ sudo apt-get build-dep gwibber
<BUGabundo> and get bzr trunk
<BUGabundo> fta: http://paste.ubuntu.com/179082/
<BUGabundo> does this make any sense to you ?
<fta> just reinstall https://edge.launchpad.net/~gwibber-daily/+archive/ppa/+files/gwibber_1.0.2~bzr302-0ubuntu1~daily1_all.deb
<fta> i know the problem, and the fix, but i'd prefer segphault to fix trunk instead of me doing a patch in the packaging that will fail tomorrow
<fta> damn, i should pack my stuff for tomorrow
<BUGabundo> eheheh
<nhandler> fta: When is your flight?
<BUGabundo> I'm starting to believe you will miss the flight
<BUGabundo> nhandler: I think he is expected to get to spain at 2pm
 * LaPingvino wants to say a quick salute before going out here to get his sleep
<BUGabundo> LaPingvino: sleep?? who sleeps?
<LaPingvino> dutch christian esperantist autists like me? ;)
<LaPingvino> I sure have forgotten some qualifiers...
<LaPingvino> but yeah, at least me
<LaPingvino> gf is off to a party now, can't talk with her further, so guess I should prepare myself for early church tomorrow by now
<LaPingvino> well, good luck everyone, and fta for his flight
<LaPingvino> ciao
<nhandler> Would someone be willing to look at lp:~nhandler/firefox-extensions/long-url-please.ubuntu ?
<nhandler> Jazzva: ^^^
<Jazzva> nhandler: ok, i'll check it soon, after I finish something here...
<nhandler> Jazzva: No problem. I'm running to dinner, so take your time
<Jazzva> nhandler: k, have a nice dinner
<fta> grr, another 157KB patch for gwibber
<BUGabundo> lol
<BUGabundo> fta: leave it
<BUGabundo> get the packs ready for the travel
<fta> not sure about what i should bring
<fta> what's the weather there?
<BUGabundo> humm hot during the week
<BUGabundo> rainy at weekends
<BUGabundo> no beach for us
<BUGabundo> its 23h and its very hot here tonight
<BUGabundo> just turned the AC on to FAN a bit
<fta> http://www.wunderground.com/global/stations/08181.html  :(
<BUGabundo> hehe
<BUGabundo> you will be inside, so it doesn't make a diff
<BUGabundo> woot retweeting on bzr 305
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2009-05-24
<Jazzva> nhandler: changelog version is still 0.1-0ubuntu1. I suppose it should be 0.4.1-...
<Jazzva> nhandler: please fix "mozilla" to "Mozilla" in description field
<Jazzva> nhandler: and now running a test-{build,drive}
<Jazzva> nhandler: and I think that's it. It's working here. A really helpful extension :)
<Jazzva> nhandler: thanks for packaging it
<nhandler> Jazzva: Thanks for looking it over. I'm not used to having to manually edit the version in debian/changelog, I'll have to remember to do that. As for 'mozilla', I'm only changing it in the long description. The one in the short description should be lower case
<micahg> does anyone know if the mozilla-thunderbird bin symlink is permanent?
<stefanlsd> hihi
<stefanlsd> asac: had any time off work to have a look gears libpng and libjpeg?
<askand> What debug packages do I need to get debugsymbols to trace a segfault for firefox?
<BUGabundo> guud day
<nhandler> Hello BUGabundo
<BUGabundo> he nhandler
<nhandler> Are you attending UDS BUGabundo ?
<BUGabundo> no
<asac> wow
<asac> i can go online again ;)
<micahg> hi asac
<BUGabundo> heeey asac
<stefanlsd> hihi
<BUGabundo> wow to you too
<BUGabundo> LOLOLOL
<BUGabundo> slow network, still??
<asac> a bit better now
<asac> i couldnt get online yesterdy at all
<micahg> Can I replace mozilla crash backtrace reporting with apport?
<micahg> on the wiki?
<BUGabundo> micahg: humm better not replace
<asac> right. extend
<BUGabundo> just enfatize that the user can use apport instead
<BUGabundo> leave the _manual_ process around
<micahg> How about this section?
<asac> i thought we already said that preferred way is to use apport for crashes
<micahg> Obtain a backtrace from an apport crash report (using gdb)
<BUGabundo> someone without a working apport may need it
<micahg> Is this necessary anymore?
<micahg> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Bugs/#Obtain%20a%20backtrace%20from%20an%20apport%20crash%20report%20%28using%20gdb%29
<asac> micahg: well, often apport retracers fail and you can still get a good backtrace
<asac> locally
<micahg> ah
<micahg> ok
<asac> imo we should add a section for: how to attach crashes using apport to existing bugs
<micahg> see BUGabundo, that's why I wanted to ask asac
<micahg> :)
<micahg> I'd like to know that myself
<asac> also users might not want to attach a crash report to bugs
<BUGabundo> micahg: that's what I Said!!
<asac> because of privacy concefrns
<micahg> ok, so if I were to update the crash page for FF3, what version should I use
<micahg> or should I make it generic for all versions?
<asac> at best we would have 4 types of instrtuctions:
<asac> a) report crashes using apport
<asac> b) attach crash data to open bugs using apport
<asac> c) use gdb to get backtraces from .crash files locally
<asac> d) run mozilla apps in a debugger
<asac> (e.g. firefox -g)
<micahg> Does that work in FF3 as well?
<micahg> part d?
<asac> micahg: does that answer your question (i dont think i understood the question about versions)
<micahg> Ubuntu versions
<asac> micahg: yes. d) has the same prerequisites as c)
<asac> (e.g. you need all the dbg symbol packages before you do that)
<asac> all mozilla apps usually can be started with -g
<micahg> on the wiki, it show ff2 with -g
<BUGabundo> I didn't know option d)
<micahg> and ff3 using gdb
<micahg> so, can I clean that up?
<asac> yes, definitly
 * gnomefreak hasnt gotten around to updating wiki, i was hoping to have -dbgsym for tbird before i did it, but being short on time until fall its unlikely ill get to it
<gnomefreak> would be nice to have a script that installed all debug packages
<BUGabundo> john +1
<gnomefreak> maybe a hook in apt to do it
<BUGabundo> something like apt-get firefox-debugpackages
<BUGabundo> eheh
<BUGabundo> and have that a metapackage with ALL it needs
<gnomefreak> meta package wont work since im not just talking firefox
<micahg> For apport submits, should I just link to the other wiki page that describes it?
<gnomefreak> although apport should do this for you but only on crashes
<asac> right
<asac> but i think apport already has such a script
<stefanlsd> asac: have you had any time off work to have a look gears libpng and libjpeg?
<gnomefreak> asac: to just grab -dbg* packages so you can run a debug session yourself
<gnomefreak> ?
<asac> stefanlsd: no.
<micahg> are the dbg packages in main now?
<BUGabundo> gnomefreak: not sure if apport is ready for that
<asac> stefanlsd: maybe i can look for 1h a bit laer today
<asac> gnomefreak: i think you can say to apport to isntall all required dbg symbols
<stefanlsd> asac: oki :)  np. i suspect stuff will really only start happening again after uds.  is it worthwhile working on a debian gears package without mozilla-devscripts, or is it expected soon in debian?
<stefanlsd> asac: if you could, that would be great.  if not, np :)
<asac> stefanlsd: we can upload mozilla-devscripts this week for sure
<thunderstruck> i guess it wasnt lavabit having issues
<stefanlsd> asac: kk. great. will wait then :) thanks
<gnomefreak> what are the chances that xserver-common xserver-xorg-core woll fix X
<micahg> I added apport to the crash page, but I'll have to fix the debug stuff later
<micahg> gnomefreak: should bug 52667 be changed to in progress and moved to the thunderbird package?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 52667 in thunderbird "Thunderbird doesn't support RFC-2369 based Reply-To-List" [Unknown,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/52667
<micahg> ah it ok
<micahg> I meant the Ubuntu part of the bugs
<asac> micahg: thx
<micahg> asac: for what?
<gnomefreak> no shouldnt be set to inprogree
<micahg> ok
<asac> for wiki work ;)
<gnomefreak> its not in progress
<micahg> is incomplete the correct setting?
<micahg> ok, I thought I saw you working on it
<micahg> nevermind
<micahg> I would think then wishlist->triaged
<micahg> asac: did you have a chance to talk to bug control people about me?
 * BUGabundo micahg is asking for favours .... lol
<micahg> not asking, reminding...
<gnomefreak> micahg: it should be confirmed. did i already set that bug to what i wanted it.
<micahg> gnomefreak: it's set to incomplete
<gnomefreak> micahg: bug number please
<micahg> oh, I also wanted to ask about confirmed vs triaged for mozilla bugs
<micahg> bug 52667
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 52667 in thunderbird "Thunderbird doesn't support RFC-2369 based Reply-To-List" [Unknown,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/52667
<micahg> I was told if there's enough info for a developer or if it's reported upstream it should be marked triaged
<micahg> is that not the case for mozilla bugs?
<gnomefreak> micahg: most of time yes
<micahg> gnomefreak: which one?
<micahg> :)
 * micahg hasn't had caffeine yet, needs things spelled out...
<gnomefreak> i forgot to do a few things with the bug
<micahg> ok, but in general, they should be set to triaged then if there's an upstream bug?
<gnomefreak> micahg: yes
<micahg> ok
<micahg> BTW, I'm moving bug 52667 to thunderbird from mozilla-thunderbird in ubuntu
<gnomefreak> micahg: upstream status set to confirmed yes our bug to triaged
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: timed out (https://launchpad.net/bugs/52667/+text)
<gnomefreak> asac: can you decline the nominations from bug 52667
<micahg> oh, gnomefreak, we have to wait for upstream to confirm before setting to triaged?
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: timed out (https://launchpad.net/bugs/52667/+text)
<gnomefreak> micahg: im on the bug dont worry about package atm
<micahg> ok
<micahg> I was trying to clean up mozilla-thunderbird last night
<asac> gnomefreak: done
<gnomefreak> asac: thanks
<micahg> I was assuming that crash reports for 1.5 won't help debug 2.0 problems
<micahg> is that correct?
<gnomefreak> micahg: ok ill take care of this bug but yes mozilla-thunderbird if happening on 2.0 should be moved to thunderbird.
<gnomefreak> although mozilla-thunderbird is a transitional package
<gnomefreak> so really doesnt matter since it will install 2.0
<micahg> yes, but it will go away at some point
<gnomefreak> but LP sources is using it for 1.5
<gnomefreak> micahg: not likely for a while
<gnomefreak> since LTS still has it we wont remove it may cause upgrade problems
<micahg> bug 312738
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 312738 in thunderbird "mozilla-thunderbird missing symlink prevents other apps from sending mail" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/312738
<micahg> did I do that right?
<asac> checking
<gnomefreak> loooks good
<nhandler> gnomefreak: or asac: Do one of you want to update the ~mozilla-extensions-dev to include long-url-please ?
<gnomefreak> backport will not happen
<asac> micahg: not sure. did i forget to close that bug when aqdding that symlink?
<asac> otherwise it is a dupe
<asac> micahg: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/thunderbird
<asac> ... fix LP: #145716 - panel launcher breaks on upgrade; we provide a
<asac> so its a dupe of that bug
<asac> but well ... it doesnt matter much anyway ;)
 * gnomefreak really wish people would stop adding nominations since we never backport or update a stable release with new feature 
<micahg> ok
<asac> but folks that want to seee that backported should rather nominate that bug than the other
<micahg> well, I know I didn't understand what it was for until recently
<asac> so duping would make sense
<micahg> asac: done
<asac> gratias
<micahg> sorry, I forgot to check the changelog for jaunty
<gnomefreak> nhandler: can we get links, to want you want done
<nhandler> gnomefreak: Add https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/long-url-please to the description on https://launchpad.net/~mozilla-extensions-dev
<asac> micahg: no problem at all :)
<asac> you do amazing work.
<micahg> Will a crash report for 1.5 help for debugging 2.0 or can it be closed?
<gnomefreak> asac: you got it?
<micahg> thanks asac
<asac> gnomefreak: i think we can add him to extensions dev team ... if thats what you ask
<gnomefreak> asac: i will
<gnomefreak> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/long-url-please get supdated when package is pushed IIRC
<gnomefreak> ok what was i doing
<gnomefreak> we dont list all extensions on that link, it would cause lag when opening if we listed all of them
<gnomefreak> nhandler: can i have your LP home page please
<nhandler> gnomefreak: https://edge.launchpad.net/~nhandler
<gnomefreak> nhandler: i may need to apply but im looking at it atm
<nhandler> gnomefreak: If we don't list them on the LP page (which I think we should) can we try to get the List wiki page up-to-date?
<gnomefreak> nhandler: yes we should update the wiuki we have already for extensions
<gnomefreak> nhandler: thanks you have been added to extension team
<nhandler> Awesome! Thanks gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> nhandler: np
<gnomefreak> micahg: i killed one of you bugs that you just commented on :)
<micahg> ok
<gnomefreak> micahg: iits was likely caused by not restarting after update
<micahg> I guess I"ll probably get the e-mail soom
<micahg> soon
<asac> gnomefreak: the long-url-please link you posted looks just like a package ölink in launchpad
<asac> not sure i understand your question
<gnomefreak> asac: it was one he posted
<gnomefreak> .:12:22:47:. >>        nhandler << gnomefreak: Add
<gnomefreak> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/long-url-please to the description on  https://launchpad.net/~mozilla-extensions-dev
<gnomefreak> i just opened it :)
<asac> ah
<asac> gnomefreak: i think we can add all packages that are maintained by the ext-dev team there , yes
<gnomefreak> asac: that is a long list and LP is slow most of time anyway
<asac> gnomefreak: right. i think its more important that extensions maintained by us, get the Extension Team in the Maintainer: field
<gnomefreak> right
<asac> , but either we add all extensions there or we dont add any
<nhandler> I personally would prefer to see all extensions there
<gnomefreak> asac: i have to update mine, im hoping in time to get them in KK but we really need to decide on ice* package extensions. once this is done we can clean up the extensions since we dont package ice* for ubuntu.
<gnomefreak> nhandler: we will work something out. First i need a list of every extension in repos before i can do that
<gnomefreak> oops you did apply. sorry i didnt get that far in email but either way you have been added
<micahg> gnomefreak: I just found out that the partner acroread package apparently has a mozilla extension in it
<gnomefreak> it does?
<micahg> that what the maintainer told me
<gnomefreak> we wont package that anyway as a firefox extension
<micahg> it used to be a separate pageckage
<gnomefreak> at least mozilla team wont
<micahg> right, but should it be a separate package or do we not get involved with partner stuff at all
<gnomefreak> until it get a free license we wont package it
<gnomefreak> i would stay out of partner IMHO but as i recall same devs for that and our core devws
<micahg> ok, I just requested that description say it has the mozilla extension as well
<gnomefreak> works for me
<micahg> it used to provide separate packages for each piece
<micahg> ok
<gnomefreak> arcobat works in default gnome
<gnomefreak> forgive my spelling but evince works fine out of box
<micahg> I know
<micahg> it had to do with a bug submitted to firefox package I think
<micahg> I prefer evince myself
<micahg> Adobe's had too many security flaws lately
<micahg> gnomefreak: I didn't feel comfortable closing that upgrade bug, not enough experience for me yet
<gnomefreak> micahg: np
<micahg> gnomefreak: should bug 135066 be set to triaged?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 135066 in thunderbird "Thunderbird doesn't use Ubuntu icon theme" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/135066
<micahg> gnomefreak: also, is bug 379894 a bug?   It happens to me too, but is it the expected behavoiur?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 379894 in mozilla-thunderbird ""Thunderbird is already running" but this is not shown as a process by the system. Restart does not help." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/379894
<gnomefreak> micahg: that i commented on already but i may not have sent it yet 279094 as for the above im on that one already
<gnomefreak> let me see if i sent it yet
<gnomefreak> yep everything should be updated onboth those bugs
<micahg> should I move the package?
<gnomefreak> closed it
<micahg> ok :)
<micahg> gnomefreak: can we chat about bug 135066
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 135066 in thunderbird "Thunderbird doesn't use Ubuntu icon theme" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/135066
<gnomefreak> micahg: what about it? it has nothing to do with icon itself
<micahg> I thought that Ubuntu could provide a theme package in addition to the standard TB icons
<micahg> as a wishlist thing
<micahg> TB ahs themes
<micahg> so why not a GTK theme?
<asac> micahg: tbird 2 is similar to ffox 3 which wasnt able to use the gtk theme for icons
<gnomefreak> we can provide themes for it however we _have_ to use defualt theme when using official branding
<micahg> of course
<asac> tbird 3 should be able to though ... but i am not sure what upstream plans
<micahg> but it could be a separate package though, no?
<asac> micahg: yes... it could be a tbird theme
<gnomefreak> bug 126354 is most likely a setting
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 126354 in mozilla-thunderbird "thunderbird doesn't place -- before signature sometimes" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/126354
<micahg> asac: that was the bug I was arguing for 45 min in teh bugs channel last night
<asac> micahg: is it rreproducible in tbird 3 ?
<micahg> asac: not that one
<micahg> sorry the one above the one gnomefreak just posted
<gnomefreak> makiung a tbird-2 theme package is not likley but for tbird 3 i like the idea only we have to wait and see how it handles themes likel firefox-2 -> 3 was a big change as i recall
<micahg> gnomefreak: you confirmed it worked in TB2 and the user was unresponsive
<micahg> so I closed
<micahg> was that wrong?
<gnomefreak> what bug?
<gnomefreak> too many bugs floating around to keep track
<micahg> bug 126354 gnomefreak
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 126354 in mozilla-thunderbird "thunderbird doesn't place -- before signature sometimes" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/126354
<gnomefreak> you closed it that is good. i never confirmed it however
<micahg> you wrote: This works here and has in 8.10.
<gnomefreak> plus too old without comment anyway closed is perfect
<asac> i think its ok to have it closed if its not reproducible
<gnomefreak> micahg: works not that it happens
<micahg> right, that's what I meant
<micahg> sorry :)
<gnomefreak> anything before jan1 can be closed if all info is not provided
<micahg> well, the bugday should help in the TB pacakge
<gnomefreak> maybe even feb1 but lets stick with jan 1 as a general rule
<gnomefreak> dont count on it
<micahg> well
<micahg> maybe not that much..
<gnomefreak> be back i have to eat
<micahg> probably get 20-30 isssues looked at by others
<asac> tbird bugday?
<micahg> yep, this thursday
<gnomefreak> looked at does not mean helpful there ar e afew people in the past that just ade more work
<gnomefreak> s/ade/made
<micahg> gnomefreak: true
<gnomefreak> close all tbird bugs without backtrace/crash report
<micahg> wow
<micahg> that's bold, isn't it?
<gnomefreak> micahg: nothing we can do with them
<micahg> find upstream issue if open?
<gnomefreak> micahg: you need a backtrace/crash report to do that
<gnomefreak> actions do not define a crash
<micahg> It's not always a crash
<gnomefreak> mozilla needs same info to look into it
<gnomefreak> thats why i said close crash reports without the info
<micahg> yes, but if there are steps to reproduce the bug, then that should be enough, no?
<asac> yes. if there are instructions that have been acked by someone keep it open
<asac> even forward upstream
<gnomefreak> if you can get a crash report sure. the problem is same steps can cause different crashes
<micahg> yes, but sometimes it's not a crash, but an unintended result
<gnomefreak> now IMAp needs alot of work
<gnomefreak> micahg: that is not a crash than :)
<micahg> I know, but they should still be valid issues to be fwd upstream, no?
<gnomefreak> closing unexpectedly can be calle da crash
<micahg> yes
<micahg> but it 1 hot key is assigned to 2 functions, that's still an issue
<gnomefreak> micahg: if it is reproducible leave it open with asking for steps and trying yourself
<micahg> ok
<micahg> gnomefreak: I think I know what you're saying
<gnomefreak> micahg: that is keyboard layout IMHO
<gnomefreak> crash when checking email is not helpful bug at all :)
<micahg> right
<micahg> basically, if it's not a useful bug, close it out
<gnomefreak> if there is enough info to send upstream go for it
<gnomefreak> alot of older bugs there was no debug packages/symbols for
<micahg> I opened LP upstream requests for 2 bugs that I couldn't find the upstream for and was too tired to look/create
<micahg> but I could confirm the behaviour
<gnomefreak> <2.0 and i think in begining for 2.0 we didnt
<gnomefreak> mozilla is having an all out bug war atm, in the sense of how traging goes mainly for seamonkey. not sure how dupilicates are working but not everyone can mark them as such and normally i suggest than they get marked
<gnomefreak> they are trying to determine how to handle unconfirmed bugs atm (at least from the mailing lists)
<gnomefreak> i dont have duplicate powers upstream yet. not real sure how to get them either
<micahg> is confirming something I can do for our bugs?
 * gnomefreak smoke
<gnomefreak> yes
<micahg> Do I have to mark a setting or jsut comment?
<micahg> Do I need special privs?
<gnomefreak> you are able to do both
<micahg> ok, should I mark confirmed if our users confirm on LP or only if I can confirm myself?
<gnomefreak> make sure its not an extension issue first. most firefox bugs are extensions or propfile bugs
<micahg> right
<micahg> that's what I usually do
<asac> micahg: its important that real issues get eventually filed upstream
<asac> thats basically one of the exit states we in ubuntu have for bugs
<asac> so either file upstream, invalidate or fix on our own
<asac> but adding upstream target without bug is good way to indicate that a bug should be upstreamed
<asac> so you did the right thing when you were tired ;)
<micahg> is there a policy on bugs in alpha/beta Ubuntu releases that users don't respond to and aren't percevied to be an issue?
<micahg> like bug 340086
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 340086 in mozilla-thunderbird "Jaunty Alpha 5: Thunderbird does not start" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/340086
<micahg> gnomefreak responded 2 months ago and user has not responded
<gnomefreak> that is a local bug
<gnomefreak> close it
<gnomefreak> for non responsive
<asac> micahg: if users didnt response and there is not enough info to process it its just invalid
<micahg> I'm just adding a note that if they are still having issues, to reopen
<gnomefreak> all bugs should have steps to reproduce actual and expected resluts with that you should beable to reproduce if not its nomrally addon/system state ect... those are valid bugs depending on what it is
<micahg> ok
<gnomefreak> micahg: thats perfect
<gnomefreak> can not start thunderbird isnt a bug in thunderbird unless others have same issue but in a pre-release ubuntu version its hard to say
<gnomefreak> asac: while you are here, we need to add thunderbird->help->file a bug  like we do with firefox, this should give us info on if its user set up or tbirds
<gnomefreak> addons for tbird are becoming popular with users
<gnomefreak> you have got to be kidding, how the hell are you going to be able to use an "undo close feature" if the undo button is in firefox you would have to start it to use it :(
<micahg> lol
<gnomefreak> micahg: looking to see if he ment tabs
<gnomefreak>  Bug 394759 -  Add undo close window feature
<ubottu> Error: Launchpad bug 394759 could not be found
<micahg> gnomefreak: is that a mozilla bug?
<gnomefreak> im confused they talk about restore dialog but that already lets you choose what closed or start new. btw that feature is bullshit. if a sote caused you to lockup and crash why would you want to reopen it
<gnomefreak> micahg: yes mozilla 394759
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 394759 in Session Restore "Add undo close window feature" [Enhancement,Verified: fixed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=394759
<micahg> ah, it seems like it means tabs
<gnomefreak> as in undo tabs from the restore dialog so you can drop the tab that caused crash and leave rest to open?
<gnomefreak> at least that is what i was thinking the further i read it
<micahg> I thought it was saying someone closed a tab too quickly and have an option to restore it
<micahg> but that's just from the initial summary
<gnomefreak> that is what my sencond thought was but since its in histroy why would you need it. hint see recently closed tabs
<micahg> well, tabs have their own history
<micahg> so maybe to restore all that
<gnomefreak> ill be back in a bit.
<gnomefreak> anyone use firefox?
<gnomefreak> no not a trick question
<gnomefreak> i need someont to test firefox-notify on firefox not abrowser
<micahg> yes
<micahg> which version?
<micahg> I'm running the latest 3.5 daily and 3.0.10
<gnomefreak> micahg: any version. its top level <<3.6 but when you install firefox-notify in ubufox you should see disable and preferences are either greyed out?
<gnomefreak> that was my fault i really should have added 3.6 in there but ask for 3.5 as top version
<gnomefreak> easy to fix when needed
<micahg> how do you install firefox-notify in ubufox?
<gnomefreak> micahg: apt-get install
<micahg> ubufox doesn't work in 3.5+ yet afaik
<gnomefreak> it will open ubufox once installed
<micahg> I can't find the package
<gnomefreak> i jaunty
<gnomefreak> in
<gnomefreak> !info firefox-notify
<ubottu> Package firefox-notify does not exist in jaunty
<gnomefreak> !info firefox-notify karmic
<ubottu> firefox-notify (source: firefoxnotify): integrate Firefox download messages with desktop notifications. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.5.2-1ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 6 kB, installed size 112 kB
<gnomefreak> ah not in jaunty
<gnomefreak> ok re phrase: anyone on Karmic that runs firefox-3.0 3.5 test firefox-notify and let me know if you can enter preferences using ubufox
<gnomefreak> we really need to look at .desktop file for deja-dup
<gnomefreak> but thats least of my worries
<gnomefreak> it should be moved hmmm
<gnomefreak> i how it compresses final data not just per volume *.gz's
<gnomefreak> ok im gone maybe be back tuesday since tomorrow is a holiday
<fta_nano> yop
<BUGabundo> fta_nano: hi
<fta_nano> bouh, django error in the uds schedule
<BUGabundo> yep
<fta_nano> hm, no more click when i double tap my touchpad
<BUGabundo> lol
<fta_nano> i should use laptops more often
<BUGabundo> you don't?
<fta_nano> i'm mostly a desktop user
<fta_nano> https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-karmic-social-from-the-start
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2010-05-24
<bobby> Anybody know if 3.7 is in Synaptic yet? I have the daily PPA, but I can't find 3.7 in synaptic, and I can't make from the .tar.bz2 file from mozilla :s
<bobby> Wait, no I finally found it :)
<micahg> bobby: still broke, should be fixed in about 6 hrs
<bobby> No, I finally found it
<bobby> It is there
<bobby> Oh yeah, did you guys know that there is no make file in the 3.7a5 .tar.bz2 source?
<micahg> bobby: it's generated
<bobby> ? Didn't work for me when I tried to build it earlier...
<ddecator> micahg: i was just about to work on the patch that i want to try and fix, but it looks like there may be a new issue with the latest songbird build, so i'm going to look into it, but i probably won't have it done tonight
<micahg> ddecator: k, np
<BUGabundo_remote> sleep check,clothes check,Monday start ohhhh
<BUGabundo_remote> fta: http://www.google.com/buzz/117086801193576801205/d57ErVAs8yH/Testing-the-Buzz-API-in-Gwibber
<gnomefreak> it seems that opening thunderbird and irssi causes irssi to blink and move around  <- very odd
<gnomefreak> also tb has no (close/min/max buttons
<gnomefreak> )
 * gnomefreak going to upgrade other box to Lucid and see if i cant work with it, maybe email will have to wait a day or 3
<nikolam> hi. anyone knows how to stop that moronic flashing of download window in taskbar
<nikolam> after finished download
<nikolam> it continues to flash forever,
<BUGabundo_remote> fta: what was that link to a code proj  for upstream bugs?
<BUGabundo_remote> http://code.google.com/p/youtube-html5-chrome/wiki/UpstreamBugs
<BUGabundo_remote> d
<BUGabundo_remote> fta: http://videojs.com/  awesome
<fta> BUGabundo_remote, for me, flash is no longer usable. http://paste.ubuntu.com/438769/
<fta> could be related to gdk, like https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/metacity/+bug/584287
<fta> chrisccoulson, are you aware of an upstream bug for that? or better, a fix in gtk trunk??
<micahg> bug 584959
<fta> the bot is dead here, it works in other channels though
 * micahg will go request a reload
<fta> ubot2 is fine, 4 is not
<fta> bug 584959
<fta> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/metacity/+bug/584287
<fta> naaah
<BUGabundo_remote> aha
 * BUGabundo_remote kicks the bot
<BUGabundo_remote> bug 584959
<BUGabundo_remote> ubot4: bug 584959
 * BUGabundo_remote kicks harder
<fta> bug 584959
<micahg> bug 584959
<micahg> ubot4: wake up
<ubot4> Factoid 'wake up' not found
<micahg> bug 584959
<micahg> chrisccoulson: BTW, 3.6.4 BUILD5 :)
<chrisccoulson> micahg - ok, i will get that in to the u-m-s PPA shortly
<fta> micahg, any plan to fix the dailies? got several requests from users
<micahg> fta: which ones?  ff37 is fixed now
<fta> (i can't forward atm, evolution is crashing)
<micahg> ff36, I was waiting for last build to get into maverick before updataing
<micahg> tb31 and tb32 early next month
<micahg> bug 584959
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 584959 in gtk+2.0 (Ubuntu) "flashplugin crashes in chromium with RGBA enabled (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Low,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/584959
<chrisccoulson> fta / micahg - it looks like they just need building with --disable-ipdl-tests
<micahg> chrisccoulson: the dailies?
<chrisccoulson> the new test suite doesn't seem to work properly
<chrisccoulson> micahg - yeah
<micahg> chrisccoulson: are the tests totally broke now?
<chrisccoulson> micahg - it's just the new test suite for the IPC stuff
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I'm wondering if I should file bugs upstream
<chrisccoulson> micahg - yeah, i wasn't sure whether the test suite was meant to work just yet
<chrisccoulson> (it doesn't even compile)
<fta> micahg, yep, looks like my flash bug. but it's gtk related, nothing i can do and the desktop team doesn't seem to be motivated :(
<micahg> chrisccoulson: well, it's a stable branch, I think everything should work
<micahg> chrisccoulson: when you tag build5 can you disable the tests and I'll try to get a patch upstream this weekend maybe
<chrisccoulson> micahg - the tests are already disabled there by virtue of them being disabled by default upstream. i'm just wondering if the build now defaults to --enable-ipdl-tests in 3.6.5 when you don't explicitly disable them
<micahg> chrisccoulson: yes :)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: BTW, we have a flag to enable :)
<chrisccoulson> micahg - oh, the dailies are building with --enable-ipdl-tests set explicitly
<chrisccoulson> that's my error there - i added some logic in debian/rules for enabling/disabling that flag, and then intended to comment it out when i realised the tests didn't work
<chrisccoulson> but i didn't comment enough out ;)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: the flag makes sense and worked fine until recently :)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: can you give me a lucid status for bug 572018
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 572018 in enigmail-locales (Ubuntu) "enigmail-locales weren't updated for 1.0.1 enigmail release (affects: 9) (dups: 2) (heat: 70)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/572018
<chrisccoulson> micahg - done
<chrisccoulson> fta - the dailies should build again on the next run
<fta> chrisccoulson, thanks
<micahg> chrisccoulson: thanks
<fta> chrisccoulson, do you know who could help for the gtk/rgba bug?
<chrisccoulson> fta - i'm not sure. possibly bratsche might be able to help
<micahg> chrisccoulson: oops, you might want to look over that 3.6 branch change again :)
<chrisccoulson> micahg - how come?
<micahg> chrisccoulson: you left the else at the end ;)
<chrisccoulson> micahg - that's intentional - that belongs to the ifeq which is outside of the comment block
<micahg> chrisccoulson: ah, my mistake, that comment after the if got me :)
<chrisccoulson> heh, no worries
<micahg> uh oh, xulrunner dropped 2.3MB in installed size :(
<gnomefreak> grub is backwards now :(
<micahg> burg?
<gnomefreak> :) i updated karmic -> lucid and now lucid kernel is the first one nad maverick is the second one it should be other way around
<micahg> gnomefreak: it could be it installs the newest one first
<gnomefreak> yeah that is what i was thinking but i think i is related to marking all disks on grub setup
<gnomefreak> s/i/it
 * gnomefreak can worry about that tomorrow, today is another big issue
<gnomefreak> ok hopfully i will be here without having to kill -9 anything
<gnomefreak76> i think im going to evo or claws. me+tb3=alot of problems one being i cant use tb3 + anything at same time. that makes both useless
<micahg> gnomefreak: there seem to be some issues with TB3 + cairo 1.8.10
<micahg> gnomefreak: are you crashing?
<gnomefreak> micahg: no just no way to close it and terminal or whatever i am running with it flashes to foreground and back to background
<gnomefreak> makes both useless. not sure why i lost the window controls on tb3
<gnomefreak> cant use file->quit since the flashing prevents me from being able to open menu for more than 1 sec
<micahg> gnomefreak: what video carD?
<micahg> gnomefreak: bug 564011
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 564011 in iceweasel (Debian) (and 1 other project) "Thunderbird 3.0.4 windowing issues (Lucid Lynx) (affects: 12) (dups: 2) (heat: 82)" [Unknown,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/564011
<gnomefreak> nvidia 6200
<gnomefreak> thanks looking
<micahg> gnomefreak: do you get the same issues in Seamonkey?
<gnomefreak> same thing happens in firefox
<gnomefreak> not sure if SM yet. kind of scared to test it
<gnomefreak> micahg: same in SM2
<gnomefreak> epiphany works
<micahg> gnomefreak: more cairo fallout it seems :( I should have just used in source + our patch for Lucid ....
<gnomefreak> im leaning towards it being more of an xul bug
<micahg> gnomefreak: well, xul 191 + cairo 1.8.10
<micahg> gnomefreak: is it the same as the bug I showed you or different?
<gnomefreak> you want me to add xul191 to bug?
<micahg> gnomefreak: no, it's not an issue in archive w/xul191
<gnomefreak> it seems the same but i need to finish reading it
<micahg> only Lucid is affect as it has cairo 1.8.10
<gnomefreak> micahg: seems by first comment it is not the same my menus are there just the app doesnt stay in foreground long enough to do anything
<gnomefreak> maverick as well with daily builds
<gnomefreak> oh and i dont use compiz or anything like it
<gnomefreak> micahg: im missing the window controls on top right boarder i do have file and rest of menus but it flashes to background and foreground within 1 sec or less so cant keep a menu open
<micahg> gnomefreak: weird, I'm curious, could you see if an upstream build does the same?
<gnomefreak> yeah ill test with ff if it still happens than its safe to say it will with sm and tb
<micahg> gnomefreak: ff36 is xul192
<gnomefreak> so is tb i thought
<micahg> gnomefreak: no, tb3 is xul191 as is SM2
<gnomefreak> micahg: well it happens on all 3 here
<micahg> ugh
<micahg> gnomefreak: any other GTK apps?
<gnomefreak> so i dont think that the xul version matters unless its a problem in 191 and hasnt been fixed anywhere
<gnomefreak> micahg: no not so far
<micahg> gnomefreak: ff37 daily also?
<gnomefreak> ill check. webkit works all webkit works it seems
<micahg> gnomefreak: yeah, so check an upstream build so we can know if it's a system lib issue or an upstream issue
<micahg> bbiab
<gnomefreak> 3.7 as well :(
 * gnomefreak goes for upstream 3.6
 * gnomefreak be back as well, need a smoke 
<gnomefreak> epiphany started doing it when download was done
<gnomefreak> that means not a xul bug?
<gnomefreak> 02:0b.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV44A [GeForce 6200] (rev a1)  is the card
<gnomefreak> cant get upstream to run. sh run-mozilla.sh and run-mozilla.sh do not work but the file is there
<gnomefreak> run-mozilla.sh: Cannot execute .
<gnomefreak> well that was new. running from CLI i lose all panels and firefox but term is only thing showing and it is still blinking
<gnomefreak> happens in safemode as well. i need to figure out why sh isnt working
<micahg> k, bbiab, will think about it
<gnomefreak> micahg: before you go how do i run the upstream version
<ddecator> if you download the tarball, extract it and run the firefox file in there
<gnomefreak> ddecator: that wont run the installed version?
<ddecator> gnomefreak: not when i've done testing. you just cd into the dir and run ./firefox (with the ending if there is one, can't remember...)
<gnomefreak> gnomefreak@Development:~/firefox/firefox$ ./firefox opens it but still does the same thing. problem i am seeeing is it is now causing the panels to disappear no firefox is shown but the other windows i have open blink
 * gnomefreak should have stayed in bed today. be back in a few hcanging laundry to drier
 * gnomefreak guesses no need to test with stable apps in Lucid since it happens upstream 3.6.3
<gnomefreak> cant get screenshot either
<gnomefreak> happens with sunbird as well. testing epiphany again
<gnomefreak> seems i was wrong epiphany is fine as well as chromium
 * gnomefreak is officially out of ideas
<gnomefreak> i cant imagine that xul191 192 and 193 are all broken at same time but it seems to be
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I'm test building TB3.0.5 build 2 now, if I push it up soon, can you push to security PPA?
<chrisccoulson> micahg - i can
<micahg> chrisccoulson: k, thanks, I'll ping you when it's ready
 * micahg forgot it needs a USN...
<micahg> mdeslaur: can I get a USN for the Thunderbird 3.0.5 release?
<chrisccoulson> yeah, it does
<micahg> chrisccoulson: BTW, asac suggested we try to backport the critical security fixes for TB2
<chrisccoulson> micahg - yeah, i was unsure whether we were going to try that or just backport 3.0.x
<micahg> chrisccoulson: well, I can give it a try, he said just stuff that affects a default install i.e. no JS stuff
<gnomefreak> that should hld until we get 3.0 done for hardy+
<gnomefreak> s/hld/hold
<micahg> gnomefreak: no 3.0 for hardy if this works, that's the point :)
<micahg> gnomefreak: on that topic actually, can you make me a thunderbird-stable PPA for the mozilla team?
<micahg> gnomefreak: or make me an admin so I can make it?
<gnomefreak> micahg: right but my point being if there is a problem than the security updates would be handy (but ive been away for last week or so)
<micahg> gnomefreak: not following
<gnomefreak> micahg: yes ill make you admin
<micahg> gnomefreak: thanks :)
<gnomefreak> micahg: the 2.0 security fixes should be used if hardy 3.0 doesnt happen for a while
<asac> chrisccoulson: tb2 to tb3 is quite a substantial change wrt features and user interface
<micahg> gnomefreak: I want to push updates to a stable PPA so we can get some testing on hardy, but hopefully we won't have to push as that requires updating more than jsut TB
<asac> chrisccoulson: in ubuntu we always default to backport patches if doable at all .... and if you consider javascript not affecting TB, it should be perfectly doable
<gnomefreak> k
<chrisccoulson> asac - that's ok then. i was just a bit unsure of how much effort would be involved maintaining that
<asac> chrisccoulson: usually you get 1 or 2 patches every 3 month on TB
<chrisccoulson> thats good then :)
<asac> often they apply, because they are against quite stable piece of code ... like imap protocol etc.
<asac> i think some rework on those pieces was done for tb3, so it might be a bit more rebasing required
<asac> but i would suggest to first try that
<gnomefreak> micahg: done
<micahg> gnomefreak: thanks
<gnomefreak> micahg: np
<gnomefreak> ok all membership that were waiting are done. i guess ill play more with all of our apps tomorrow. micahg all mozilla apps are doing it here even sunbird. but ill be back tomorrow
<gnomefreak> oh crap updates first
<micahg> gnomefreak: k
<micahg> \o/ thunderbird-stable is live :)
<BUGabundo> \m/
 * micahg hopes it doesn't turn out to be a frankenstein :)
<BUGabundo> LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL
<fta> bug 584959 :(
<fta> ubot4 eh!
<ubot4> Factoid 'eh!' not found
<fta> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gtk+2.0/+bug/584959
<micahg> fta: it seems there's a bug in LP that's causing the hickups
<micahg> anyone experiencing bug 575160
<fta> asac, micahg: that flash crash is caused by an ubuntu patch in gtk, i don't see how it's fixable, esp with the backports
<micahg> fta: well, the csd patch won't be in the backports
<micahg> fta: and bratsche can try to fix the patch
<fta> micahg, he said chromium needs a fix
<micahg> fta: well, can he help with the chromium fix?
<fta> he said not this week
<micahg> fta: k, that's not that bad then, if he said not this cycle I'd be more worried :)
<fta> well, i guess i'll revert the gtk patch for now, it's all broken for me
<micahg> fta: you can push that to a PPA as a workaround for people
 * micahg goes hunting for an IRC admin to reset ubot4
<mdeslaur> micahg: use USN-943-1, please
<micahg> mdeslaur: k, thanks
<micahg> chrisccoulson: won't be able to push TB3 up today, will try early tomorrow
<chrisccoulson> micahg - ok, no worries
<chrisccoulson> lol @ bug 583931
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 583931 in firefox (Ubuntu) "a sound type "PACMAN" appear when I turn on Firefox (affects: 7) (dups: 4)" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/583931
<chrisccoulson> i can't believe we got a bug report about that
 * micahg can believe it
<dupondje> can somebody check https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/562802
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 562802 in firefox (Ubuntu) "xorg use cpu 100% sometime with firefox (affects: 4) (heat: 24)" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<micahg> dupondje: most likely an org bug related to the drivers I would think
<micahg> wait, that one the drivers were fine, maybe an xorg server issue
<dupondje> weird its only in firefox :)
<ddecator> yah i've been trying to figure out what might be causing that, haven't had a chance to look in to it much (hard to figure out since i can't reproduce it)
<BUGabundo> chrisccoulson: you've got to be kidding me
<BUGabundo> are ppl that DUMB?
<ddecator> BUGabundo: mozilla got a ton of reports for the same thing
<chrisccoulson> BUGabundo, it was reported 5 times ;)
<BUGabundo> oh come on!!!
<BUGabundo> I can't believe it!!!!!
<chrisccoulson> neither can i
<BUGabundo> please tell me it's a 1 april joke?
<chrisccoulson> but it's mildly amusing
<micahg> dupondje: are there steps to reproduce?  Maybe someone in #ubuntu-x can test with similar hardware?
<ddecator> i laughed when i got the emails
<chrisccoulson> ddecator, yeah, i just decided to go through my bug mail and was pretty amazed to see the reports ;)
<BUGabundo> I got to read the descriptions
<BUGabundo> LOL @ linux virus
<fta> oh man, acroread is broken too
<BUGabundo> and me thinking the "won't print on tuesdays" was the funniest bug ever
<micahg> asac: chrisccoulson: DMB meeting tomorrow (our package set is on the agenda) 14:00 UTC
<fta> BUGabundo, lol, i think i'm doomed
<fta> root@ix:~ # tcpdump
<fta> Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<BUGabundo> ahahaahahahahaahahaha
<fta> jdstrand, ^^
<fta> [12181.133140] type=1503 audit(1274734610.178:15):  operation="open" pid=5244 parent=4999 profile="/usr/sbin/tcpdump" requested_mask="r::" denied_mask="r::" fsuid=0 ouid=0 name="/sys/class/net/"
<micahg> fta: he's on vacation
<fta> oh my
<micahg> fta: ask mdeslaur
<fta> mdeslaur, ^^ then :)
<fta> how come it didn't hurt anyone until now? it's the same version as lucid
<micahg> fta: maybe a new system reqsource?
<micahg> *resource
<mdeslaur> fta: tcpdump segfaults?
<fta> mdeslaur, yes, in maverick
<mdeslaur> fta: looks like the apparmor profile needs adjusting...please file a bug
<fta> mdeslaur, http://paste.ubuntu.com/439052/ but there's no -dbg/dbgsym for that in maverick
<BUGabundo> we really need ddebs back
<mdeslaur> fta: we don't need a backtrace. The apparmor profile is blocking /sys/class/net, which is making it segfault.
<fta> BUGabundo, i asked pitti earlier today, he enabled them
<BUGabundo> YAY
<mdeslaur> fta: for now, you can simply do "aa-complain /usr/sbin/tcpdump"
<mdeslaur> fta: that will make the profile simply complain instead of enforcing
<mdeslaur> fta: actually...
<fta> bug 585150
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 585150 in tcpdump (Ubuntu) "tcpdump segfaults because of apparmor (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/585150
<mdeslaur> fta: "sudo touch /etc/apparmor.d/disable/usr.sbin.tcpdump" and then "sudo apparmor_parser -R /etc/apparmor.d/usr.sbin.tcpdump" will disable the profile for you
<mdeslaur> thanks for the bug fta
<ddecator> wow, didn't expect someone to take the pacman bug to that level...
<BUGa_Alice_in_WL> ahaha
<fta> google made the pacman thing permanent
 * micahg prepares for more bug reports :-/
<fta> no, it will move to /pacman
<micahg> we have a pacman package :)
<ddecator> yah, thankfully
<ddecator> do we really?
<micahg> !info pacman
<ubot4> micahg: pacman (source: pacman): Chase Monsters in a Labyrinth. In component universe, is optional. Version 10-17ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 28 kB, installed size 160 kB
<ddecator> :D
<fta> d'oh! i can hear user screaming already: http://googlereader.blogspot.com/2010/05/spring-cleaning-comments-offline-and.html
<fta> userS
<fta> (/wrt gears)
 * BUGa_Alice_in_WL reads
 * micahg thinks we should have dropped gears for Lucid
<fta> http://arstechnica.com/microsoft/news/2010/05/outlook-lock-in-could-vanish-with-new-open-source-projects.ars
<BUGa_Alice_in_WL> pff
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2010-05-25
<ddecator> what the...
<ddecator> micahg: i feel like this is something obvious, but it looks like the build fail is due to 'pushd components > /dev/null' producing a 'pushd: not found' not sure why...
<ddecator> oh, that's at the point where i switched 'sh' to 'bash'...
<ddecator> i wonder if i switch it back to bash it will work (for w/e reason)
<ddecator> that would explain why i did it before, haha, we'll see if it works
<ddecator> micahg: yup, that's why i changed it
<ddecator> hm, i think the patch i have may in fact be the best way to handle it...
<ddecator> micahg: i added the patches to the branch and pushed it. i'm trying to check loggerhead to make sure the patches are in there, but it's not working atm. the patch i'm not sure about is the taglib directory fix. without it, the scripts look in /deps/checkout/ instead of just /deps/ for some reason
<micahg> ddecator: k
<ddecator> the patch works, just not sure if it's the best way to fix the issue...
<micahg> ddecator: I'll review the patches later this week
<micahg> need to go to sleep soon
<ddecator> micahg: sounds good, let me know if i need to change anything
<micahg> ddecator: k, thanks
 * BUGabundo_remote says Hi... to the rain :[
<fta> BUGabundo_remote, no rain here, but it's coming
<fta> 26°C, a bit less than yesterday
<BUGabundo_remote> 18ºC here
<BUGabundo_remote> was 27º on Sunday
<fta> i'm further north than you are, should be the opposite ;)
<fta> BUGabundo_remote, http://svnsearch.org/svnsearch/repos/CHROMIUM/search?revision=48107
<BUGabundo_remote> lol
<fta> mdeslaur, wow.. not sure i can do that myself. some look possible, but imho, upstream should do that. btw, how are we supposed to fill up that page?
<mdeslaur> fta: I'm actually working on it now, so no worries
<mdeslaur> fta: mozilla gives clear indication what CVEs they fix
<mdeslaur> fta: google, unfortunately, don't seem to care
<fta> mdeslaur, i know, i've already requested that from google, they added my request as "+1" to obtain internal resources
<mdeslaur> fta: oh, that's good news
<mdeslaur> fta: I'll update the bug once I've finished researching the CVEs
<fta> mdeslaur, based on the svn rev id you have in the bugs and/or cves, that shouldn't be too hard to fill up the blanks
<mdeslaur> fta: yeah, it's going pretty good so far
<mdeslaur> I'm not supposed to be doing this since chromium-browser is in universe, but I'll do it this time so we catch up
<fta> mdeslaur, iirc, the plan is to have it in main for UNE, so it will be the exact same work for lucid/universe
<fta> i mean, no additional work
<fta> rickspencer3, ^^ is that right? or did i misunderstood something?
<mdeslaur> fta: yeah, that's part of the reason why I'm doing it now.
<fta> mdeslaur, what do you mean by "needed"? and what's the color code for?
<fta> (a legend would be nice to have in the page)
<mdeslaur> fta: color is here: http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-security/cve/priority.html
<mdeslaur> fta: "needed" means the package is vulnerable and needs an update
<mdeslaur> fta: but, let me work through it first, as it may be wrong
<fta> mdeslaur, ok, i'll have a closer look at the results then. let me know when you're done.
<fta> 30°C+ here, i need a break
<fta> micahg, sorry to spam you with those user requests ;)
<micahg> fta: I'm sorry you still get them ;)
<fta> mdeslaur, do you care about cve *before* 556?
<mdeslaur> fta: I don't think so...we didn't have chromium in our repo before then
<gnomefreak> well here goes nothing :/
<gnomefreak> well at least chomium still works right
<gnomefreak> cant do this today. see everyone later maybe tomorrow if not later today
<micahg> chrisccoulson: asac: DMB meeting now
<chrisccoulson> micahg - which channel is it?
<chrisccoulson> #ubuntu-meeting?
<micahg> chrisccoulson: yep
<fta> "Google Chrome 5.0.375.55 has been released to the Stable channel for Linux, Mac and Windows."
<fta> huhu
<fta> mdeslaur, asac, jcastro: ^^
<mdeslaur> fta: that's good news
<jcastro> \o/
<jcastro> nice!
<jcastro> mdeslaur: ok throw away all your work today and put that in instead.
 * jcastro runs
<BUGabundo_remote> ahaahah
<mdeslaur> jcastro: once fta gets it in maverick, we can upload a package to lucid -proposed, etc.
<fta> mdeslaur, it's already cooking in the beta ppa (since 22nd), i will release it to maverick shortly
<fta> but you can publish what you have for lucid, no need to wait if the work has already been done
<mdeslaur> fta: it's already been pushed to -proposed. Once that happens, someone need to comment in the bug that it's been tested successfully, and then the ubuntu-sru team will push it to -updates.
<fta> mdeslaur, good. will the cve web page auto-update?
<mdeslaur> fta: yes...It gets updated every 3 hours, so it will soon
<mdeslaur> fta: how did you determine that CVE-2010-1665 was r40445? the commit doesn't look like it has anything to do with the CVE description...
<ubot4> mdeslaur: Google Chrome before 4.1.249.1064 does not properly handle fonts, which allows remote attackers to cause a denial of service (memory corruption) and possibly have unspecified other impact via unknown vectors. (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2010-1665)
<fta> mdeslaur, i checked when the commit landed, and where
<fta> using the chromium bug
<mdeslaur> fta: you have access to bug #42294?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 42294 in kpowersave (Ubuntu) "kpowersave eats huge amounts of RAM over time." [Medium,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/42294
<fta> mdeslaur, yes, i'm in their security team
<mdeslaur> fta: but r40445 was applied to trunk, not to 342...
<mdeslaur> fta: this, right? http://src.chromium.org/viewvc/chrome?view=rev&revision=40445
<fta> hm, weird. let me re-check
<fta> http://src.chromium.org/viewvc/chrome?view=rev&revision=45594
<fta> so 375r45594
<fta> target is 5.0.375.38~r46659 so it's fine
<fta> will update the bug
<fta> it's also in 249r45544 which is not important for us
<fta> crimsun, hi, do you have a fix for my p-a crash? or a hint about which part of the last update i could drop (locally)?
<fta> http://blog.chromium.org/2010/05/google-chrome-for-linux-goes-stable.html
<chrisccoulson> fta - awesome - so, we get properly controlled security updates now?
<fta> chrisccoulson, we did already, but now, it should be easier to track
<chrisccoulson> fta - yeah, it will be easier. i spoke to evmar at UDS about security updates, and it looks do-able, although we won't get the nice long beta test period we currently enjoy with mozilla
<fta> but we will sure get less updates
<chrisccoulson> fta - do you know if there will be another major stable update before maverick release? if not, then we should consider tracking the stable channel in the archive now
<chrisccoulson> else we will end up in the same situation again once maverick is released
<fta> chrisccoulson, imho, parallel channels are better than point releases
<fta> chrisccoulson, most probably yes.
<fta> for now, i'm waiting for http://omahaproxy.appspot.com/ to move before i close the maverick release
<chrisccoulson> fta - awesome
<fta> bbs, going for a short ride before it rains
<chrisccoulson> i see you did a lucid update a little while ago. when we get the first security update from the stable branch, we can put that in lucid too
<chrisccoulson> fta - ok, enjoy :)
<fta> chrisccoulson, btw, i advise you to subscribe to https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~chromium-team/chromium-browser/channels if you want to receive notifications
<fta> chrisccoulson, http://paste.ubuntu.com/439467/ (windows got a few stable updates recently)
<mdeslaur> fta: btw, the html CVE table got updated
<dupondje> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/562802
<dupondje> seems to be like https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=559110
<dupondje> ?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 562802 in firefox (Ubuntu) "xorg use cpu 100% sometime with firefox (affects: 4) (heat: 24)" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<ubot4> dupondje: Error: Could not parse XML returned by Mozilla: timed out (http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/xml.cgi?id=559110)
<BUGabundo_Bones> fta: can your browser open this? http://㐃蔁.sl.pt
<BUGabundo_Bones> chromium FINALLY fix utf8
<BUGabundo_Bones> can your browser open this? http://%u3403%u8501.sl.pt
<kbrosnan> damn one image on that page is 3.5 MB
<BUGabundo_Bones> yes!
<BUGabundo_Bones> dumb ppl
<BUGabundo_Bones> the entire site is 25MBs
<DASPRiD> server not found
<DASPRiD> ah, first link works
<DASPRiD> pretty huge pake, took 4 seconds to load!
<DASPRiD> *page
<DASPRiD> i really need more than 100mbit :)
<BUGabundo_Chuck> ahahah
<DASPRiD> btw i'm wondering, when are the css 3 specifications going to make it final? i'd like to get rid of all those -vendor-prefixes
<fta> mdeslaur, the $1 question, should i document some CVE as fixed between 5.0.375.38~r46659 and 5.0.375.55~r47796?
<mdeslaur> fta: I don't think any security issues were fixed between r46659 and r47796...
<fta> mdeslaur, ok, good, so it will be mostly "minor crash and stability fixes"
<fta> quoting upstream
<mdeslaur> fta: sure...and this time, it will go directly to -proposed with an SRU process, instead of going through security
<fta> mdeslaur, what's the difference for me?
<fta> btw, the security team is supposed to keep that up to date: http://sites.google.com/a/chromium.org/dev/Home/chromium-security/chromium-security-bugs
<mdeslaur> fta: looks like they haven't updated that since February :(
<fta> mdeslaur, that's why i said "supposed to"
<mdeslaur> fta: :)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: so at least the package set will get created now :)
<fta> mdeslaur, not sure, should i use lucid-proposed or lucid-updates for the new version?
<mdeslaur> fta: lucid-proposed
<mdeslaur> fta: this is the process that needs to be done since that update doesn't have security fixes in it: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates?action=show&redirect=MOTU%2FSRU
<fta> mdeslaur, chromium-browser (5.0.375.55~r47796-0ubuntu0.10.04.1) lucid-proposed; urgency=low ?
<mdeslaur> fta: looks good
<fta> mdeslaur, and should i include the src tarball (which i already uploaded to maverick).. not sure if it's build isolated or not
<fta> built
<fta> damn, SRU bug number, i forgot
<fta> last time, we said it was no longer needed for chromium
<fta> or was is for +1 only? i don't remember
<fta> asac, ^^ ?
<mdeslaur> fta: since the package for bug #584016 is already in -proposed, you need to wait until someone verifies it and it gets moved to -updates before you upload another one to -proposed
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 584016 in chromium-browser (Ubuntu Maverick) (and 2 other projects) "security update available for chromium (affects: 1) (heat: 262)" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/584016
<fta> mdeslaur, yeah, i'll wait then
<fta> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/maverick/+source/chromium-browser/5.0.375.55~r47796-0ubuntu1
<mdeslaur> fta: I'll test it right now, and add the appropriate comment for ubuntu-sru so they can push it out
<mdeslaur> so...this is probably a dumb question...but how do I add a bookmark in chromium?
<mdeslaur> oh, the star
<mdeslaur> wow, that's non-obvious
<BUGabundo_Chuck> fta: "Chamamos, por isso, especial atenção para os cidadãos que possuam o sistema operativo Mozzila Firefox"
<BUGabundo_Chuck> seems Firefox is now an OS too
<fta> can't read that
<BUGabundo_Chuck> use google tranlate :)
<BUGabundo_Chuck> or learn another language :)
<fta> i know 5 already
<BUGabundo_Chuck> source http://www.portaldocidadao.pt/PORTAL/pt/Dossiers/DOS_alteracao+de+morada+no+cartao+de+cidadao.htm?passo=1
<BUGabundo_Chuck> oh you do? make it 6 :))
<BUGabundo_Chuck> how many of those aren't computer languages :P
<fta> none, i know more than 2 dozens of computer languages, most of them being obsolete :P
<BUGabundo_Chuck> ahah
<fta> https://edge.launchpad.net/~chromium-daily/+archive/stable
<BUGabundo_Chuck> YAY
<BUGabundo_Chuck> ahahaha
<BUGabundo_Chuck> and then ppl redent to groups too mich
<BUGabundo_Chuck> *much
<BUGabundo_Chuck> fta: u spammer :)
<fta> did i redent? i don't think so
<fta> who's doing the app indicator thingy now?
<fta> in relation to gwibber
<fta> chrisccoulson, ^^ ?
<chrisccoulson> fta - kenvandine ;)
<fta> i still see "Set Up Broadcast account" even when gwibber is open
<fta> was the doing that in lucid too
<fta> http://blog.rescuetime.com/2010/05/24/the-tragic-cost-of-google-pac-man-4-82-million-hours/
<BUGabundo_Chuck> ahahaahah
<DASPRiD> lol
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2010-05-26
<BUGabundo_Naruto> nite
<crimsun> fta: I'm not convinced it's actually _caused_ by pulse, but I think it's a bug that pulse is falling over so readily.
<ddecator> micahg: when i get a chance, i'll create a draft of what the mozilla bug reporting wiki page can include, but i'll have you look it over before i put it on the site (if that's alright with you)
<micahg> ddecator: k
<cwillu_at_work> ever see a firefox profile that just silently exits when launched, with no errors or anything?
<BUGabundo_remote> One more hole in the street,and I join Alice in Wonderland.Join us for tea!
<BUGabundo_remote> me me me I saw that
<BUGabundo_remote> remove the lock file
<micahg> chrisccoulson: ping
<chrisccoulson> micahg - pong
<micahg> chrisccoulson: so, I have the TB3.0.5.head changelog ready, but we seem to have diverged from Lucid's changelog, should I just add the changelog entry for Lucid (3.0.4+nobinonly-0ubuntu4) or merge the changes in from .lucid?
<chrisccoulson> micahg - do we need to merge any changes from .lucid at all?
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I think all the changes are in there, just not the proper closed changelog
<chrisccoulson> that's ok. we branched lucid before the last release, so it doesn't matter if they diverge really
<micahg> chrisccoulson: ok, is there any harm in cleaning up the changelog, the version that's currently in Maverick isn't in there :)
<chrisccoulson> you mean the version in maverick isn't in the changelog for .head?
<micahg> right :)(
<micahg> because it was just copied from Lucid, not uploaded
<chrisccoulson> i think that's ok really, as we haven't done a maverick version yet (it's only the version copied from lucid)
<chrisccoulson> yeah ;)
<micahg> so, can I just add a changelog cleanup entry to .head then and not worry about a tag?
<micahg> chrisccoulson: ^^
<micahg> chrisccoulson: also, do you have time to push FF3.6.4+build5?
<chrisccoulson> i'm not sure we need to do anything with the changelog other than add the new changes to the currently open changelog entry and change the version from 3.0.5~hg20100414r4813+nobinonly-0ubuntu1 to 3.0.5+build2+nobinonly-0ubuntu1
<chrisccoulson> then tag and i can upload that to maverick
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i will do +build5 for FF in a bit
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I have 2 bugs that will be closed by upstream fixes
<micahg> chrisccoulson: well currently the top changelog has some of the changes that are already in Maverick, that's why I wanted to clean it up
<chrisccoulson> ah, ok. i don't mind either way really. if it's easy to clean up, then feel free
<micahg> chrisccoulson: k, you should have it in about 2 hrs
<jcastro> chrisccoulson: you'll have a developer badge on the forum soon so people can identify you for your awesomeness
<chrisccoulson> jcastro - thanks :)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: good news, miro will no longer be a xul rdepend starting with miro 3.0.2 :)
<fta> debian 582029
<ubot4> Debian bug 582029 in libecal1.2-7 "libecal1.2-7: include fix for e_source_get_uri() warning "called on source with no absolute URI!"" [Normal,Fixed] http://bugs.debian.org/582029
<fta> hm
<fta> micahg, what will it use then?
<micahg> fta: webkit :)
<chrisccoulson> micahg - that's good then
<micahg> chrisccoulson: yep :)
<chrisccoulson> now, i just wish that everybody else would do the same ;)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: let's go file bugs upstream :)
<micahg> j/k
<chrisccoulson> micahg - do you think there's anything else worth dropping from the archive this cycle? or do you think people will just get upset?
<chrisccoulson> i'm trying to make blam work on hardy with xulrunner 1.9.2, it has the same issue that xiphos had though
<micahg> chrisccoulson: idk, I have to review the list, I'm still focusing on hardy right now :)
<chrisccoulson> time to use my mono skillz
<micahg> chrisccoulson: ah, maybe you can fix gluezilla too when hardy's done :)
<chrisccoulson> heh, i'm not that familar with C# yet. i just typed my first line of C# code ;)
<chrisccoulson> hoping it will fix blam
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I hope to get back to the backporting tonight
<chrisccoulson> that's all i'm working on right now. epiphany, epiphany-extensions are done
<chrisccoulson> (along with all the things that needs - webkit, libsoup and libproxy)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: k, well I've got kazekhase mostly done
<chrisccoulson> gecko-sharp2 is done
<micahg> chrisccoulson: have you uploaded to the transition PPA?
<chrisccoulson> micahg - isn't kazekhase using xulrunner 1.8?
<chrisccoulson> is it really worth us porting those, seeing as that's been unmaintained for a long time now
<micahg> chrisccoulson: idr, but either way, needs to be ported
<micahg> chrisccoulson: no, most of the fixes were already made upstream for that
<chrisccoulson> i'll get stuff in to the PPA later
 * micahg was tempted to throw the 0.5.8 version in, but it seems to be going ok
<chrisccoulson> i've got xulrunner-1.9.2 in bzr for hardy and jaunty
<chrisccoulson> is also got ff3.6.4 packaged and working too, using the firefox-3.0 source package name
<chrisccoulson> i wasn't sure if that was the best thing to do
<micahg> chrisccoulson: can you update https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Specs/Lucid/FirefoxNewSupportModel/xulrunner-list with what you've done?  we should focus on the apps at the bottom
<chrisccoulson> yeah, can do
<micahg> chrisccoulson: thanks, I just want to make sure we're not duplicating efforts
<chrisccoulson> ok, the only thing i've done on the bottom is epiphany
<chrisccoulson> which was a pain ;)
<micahg> k, and you're working on blam
<micahg> chrisccoulson: the rest of the rdepends not on the bottom I don't think we have to worry about
<chrisccoulson> i'm happy with that
<micahg> chrisccoulson: we're not dropping the xul-1.9 source AFAIK
<mdeslaur> chrisccoulson: you just wish everyone moved to webkit because you haven't seen the massive amounts of CVEs to be fixed in webkit yet :)
<chrisccoulson> mdeslaur, that doesn't sound good :(
<mdeslaur> chrisccoulson: hehe :)
<DASPRiD> by the way, can you still tell thunderbird 3 to just filter within the current view, instead of opening such a nasty search tab?
<micahg> is there any trick if xrandr is showing the wrong resolution for an external monitor aside from restarting x/reboot?
<asac> chrisccoulson: micahg: hey ... how are things going?
<asac> is 3.6 rooll out coming soon? :)
<micahg> asac: I'm hoping by next week we can have everything staged, 3.6.4 release is scheduled for June 1
<asac> hmm
<micahg> asac: chrisccoulson got epiphany done
<chrisccoulson> finally ;)
<asac> did you already start getting feedback on the ffox 3.6?
<asac> imo that shouldnt wait for the rest of the staging
<asac> chrisccoulson: rock on
<asac> chrisccoulson: so what we need to do is to change soname for the libs we want to use new versions for
<chrisccoulson> asac - i can push firefox and xulrunner for hardy and jaunty later, i got those done last week
<micahg> asac: chrisccoulson: hmmm, good point, maybe we should focus on the FF rdepends before finishing the xul rdepends
<asac> like libsoup ... we need to ship that in a package that isinstalled side by side with the hardy soup
<chrisccoulson> asac - i already changed the soname for libsoup
<asac> chrisccoulson: great
<chrisccoulson> and it's parallel installable
<asac> and yes ... focus on ffox ... its really important to not fall behind wrt open security issues
<chrisccoulson> asac - i wasn't sure whether to do the same for webkit - there's currently only one thing in the archive using webkit in hardy
<asac> i would get all ffox done first, then epiphany
<asac> then the whole xulrunner stuff
<micahg> chrisccoulson: so, maybe let's get the extensions done for Firefox that are in hardy archive and get them staged in transition PPA
<asac> chrisccoulson: i would do the same as you can then do the same for jaunty/karmic
<asac> where the rdepends probably grew
<chrisccoulson> yeah, extensions are pretty important to get done, as the firefox update probably breaks most of those
<asac> ack
<chrisccoulson> i'm looking forward to getting this finished though and starting on maverick ;)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: right, so do you want to divide the list and tell me which ones to take?
<mdeslaur> whoa...we don't want _two_ webkits in main in jaunty and karmic...
<micahg> mdeslaur: epiphany I thought was in univers
<chrisccoulson> it's in main in hardy
<micahg> ugh, main in Jaunty, universe for karmic
<asac> mdeslaur: you rather want an insecure epiphany?
<chrisccoulson> well, epiphany needs the newer webkit anyway
<asac> mdeslaur: also the webkit will have no rdepends besides epiphany so it doesnt require backports/patches
<micahg> karmic is already webkit anyways
<asac> mdeslaur: you can also allow new libwebkit in everywhere and eat the regressions  ... its security team choice :)
<mdeslaur> asac: so the new webkit is going to universe in jaunty and karmic, just for epiphany?
<asac> mdeslaur: it goes to main where epiphany is in main
<asac> i think ephy is in main for hardy, jaunty
<micahg> asac: yep
<asac> mdeslaur: but more or less right. we can think about shipping it in-source
<asac> not sure how much less effort that would mean though
<mdeslaur> hmm...
<micahg> asac: I would think in source backporting patches for webkit would be harder
<mdeslaur> so, new webkit in main for hardy and jaunty, parallel to the existing webkit, and new webkit in universe for karmic?
<micahg> mdeslaur: epiphany is already webkit based in karmic
<mdeslaur> micahg: so we're just talking about hardy and jaunty?
<asac> yeah i think its really just hardy+jauntt
<asac> yep
<micahg> mdeslaur: for epiphany yes
<asac> unless ephy is still gecko in kiarmic
<asac> which i think it isnt
<micahg> asac: no, you took care of that ;)
<chrisccoulson> so, you want me to change the soname of webkit too, and make those parallel installable?
<asac> chrisccoulson: that was my idea ... ytes.
<chrisccoulson> ok, i can do that
<chrisccoulson> asac - i got the backport working without any changes to glib and gtk btw
<micahg> chrisccoulson: so, I can get the list of hardy extensions tonight, if there's not too many, maybe I should just update them and you can focus on porting if that's ok?
<chrisccoulson> micahg - yeah, that's ok with me
<micahg> chrisccoulson: k, except for kazekhase as I have already done about half of it ;)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: anything else that I partially worked on will be in the transition PPA with a build failure
<chrisccoulson> mdeslaur, do we require a USN for rolling out ff3.6.4 in hardy and jaunty?
<mdeslaur> chrisccoulson: will 3.6.4 fix security issues?
<chrisccoulson> mdeslaur - i suspect so (seeing as 3.0 in hardy currently doesn't get security fixes by mozilla anymore). howver, upgrading also allows us to support it to fix security issues in the future
<chrisccoulson> bbiab, food has arrived ;)
<mdeslaur> chrisccoulson: yes, we need a USN then
<mdeslaur> chrisccoulson: what version of webkit have you backported?
<micahg> mdeslaur: asac: chrisccoulson: I would think there should be a USN explaining the move to FF36 and xul192 in hardy/jaunty
<mdeslaur> micahg: I agree
<fta> crimsun, desperate measures.. http://paste.ubuntu.com/440068/
<micahg> chrisccoulson: so, I pushed up the TB.head changelog/tag, do you want me to do the .lucid one too
<micahg> chrisccoulson: could you also take a look at bug 584758, I thought I was clear, but the reporter doesn't seem to understand
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 584758 in ubuntu (and 3 other projects) "Ubuntu web browsers do not properly identify host (affects: 1) (heat: 10)" [Wishlist,Won't fix] https://launchpad.net/bugs/584758
<BUGabundo> fta: chromium codec no build for maverick?
<fta> uh?
<fta> https://edge.launchpad.net/~chromium-daily/+archive/ppa/+packages
<fta> or maverick/universe?
<fta> BUGabundo, ^^?
<BUGabundo> https://edge.launchpad.net/~chromium-daily/+archive/stable/+packages?field.name_filter=&field.status_filter=published&field.series_filter=lucid
<BUGabundo> sorry, mav
<BUGabundo> https://edge.launchpad.net/~chromium-daily/+archive/stable/+packages?field.name_filter=&field.status_filter=published&field.series_filter=maverick
<BUGabundo> stable
<fta> oh
<fta> i wonder what happens if i copy for the ppa to the same ppa just changing the dist...
<fta> hm.. seems possible with the UI
<micahg> fta: yep, as long as nothing needs to be compiled against the version specific libs
<fta> it lets me choose between copy and rebuild.. i wonder what happens for each
<fta> i mean, if i rebuild, it will have the same version so i'm puzzled
<fta> if i copy, i don't understand either.. there's no need to copy, just to add an entry in the dist file
<fta> micahg, ^^
<micahg> fta: well, rebuild I don't think will work, copy will work, but you should only use it if it doesn't need to be compiled against different system lib versions
<fta> it doesn't
<fta> trying..
<fta> something happened.. somehow
<BUGabundo> the power o #LZMA
<BUGabundo> 61M  /tmp/valgrind22584.log
<BUGabundo> 1.8M /tmp/valgrind22584.log.zip
<BUGabundo> 368K /tmp/valgrind22584.log.tar.lzma
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2010-05-27
<fta> i wonder if i should try to build chromium-os
<BUGabundo> YYYYYYYYYYEEESSSSSSS
<BUGabundo> I would run it
<BUGabundo> I'm waiting for a build that works on my laptop, so I can have a dualboot
<fta> the thing is, i'm just curious about it, i'm quite sure i have no real use for it
<BUGabundo> until unity grows, I do
<BUGabundo> specially now with the app Market
<fta> well, the place i see it useful is on netbooks, but i mostly use mine offline
<BUGabundo> I see it for really quick boot for web usage
<fta> in the middle of nowhere, no wifi, and 3G is too expensive here
<BUGabundo> like those moments you need to quick check email and maps or something
<BUGabundo> I can tether from my android
<BUGabundo> usb and wifi
<fta> i can't, with my old phone
<BUGabundo_TBBT> get a Nexus
<BUGabundo_TBBT> you won't regret it
<BUGabundo_TBBT> but then, we may loose your focus here
<fta> yep, i'd like a nexus or its htc equivalent but as i said, unlimited internet on the phone is a fraud here
<BUGabundo_TBBT> here too
<BUGabundo_TBBT> 500-600 MBs for 15€
<fta> jcastro, "a more responsible oil company that cares about the environment", is there such as thing?
<BUGabundo_TBBT> ahahah
<fta> sold my car nearly 4y ago
<BUGabundo_TBBT> "beyond pretolem " they say.... so they are just making it _go_ away
<micahg> chrisccoulson: you're working Monday, right?
<chrisccoulson> micahg - i won't be working on monday ;)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: oh...holiday in UK also?
<chrisccoulson> i'll probably hang around occasionally, but i'll be away for most of the day
<chrisccoulson> yeah, we've got a holiday :)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: k, maybe we should make sure to touch base on Friday to make sure everything we can get ready is ready for Tuesday
<micahg> chrisccoulson: did you get my earlier pings?
<chrisccoulson> just checking the scrollback
<chrisccoulson> yeah, feel free to do .lucid for thunderbird too
<micahg> chrisccoulson: k, will push up tonight so you can push to security PPA first thing in the morning
<chrisccoulson> thanks
<micahg> DASPRiD: have you used the new Seamonkey?
<BUGabundo_remote> humm...the smell of metal breakdown!does tap water fix that? /o\
<fta> BUGabundo_remote, http://www.aboutcolonblank.com/2010/05/21/what-would-you-do-if-you-saw-a-google-street-view-car-coming/
<a2warik> i have ubuntu 8.04 desktop edition. earlier adobe flash plugin used to work well with mozilla firefox 3 beta 5. but now it doesn't seem to work. even though during installation of the latest flash i don't encounter any problem. will some one help?
<ddecator> a2warik: doesn't work how?
<a2warik> mozilla asks me again to install it whenever i  come across a video that requires flash
<a2warik> as if i haven't installed it in the first place
<ddecator> what version of ubuntu, what version of firefox, how did you install firefox, how are you installing flash, and does flash show up in Tools > Add-ons > Plugins?
<ddecator> oh, 8.04
<ddecator> haha, sorry
<ddecator> still helpful to know the answers to the rest though :)
<a2warik> mozilla that come with in the package 3rd 5th beta version. and installed it by clicking the adobe flash software
<ddecator> so you installed it using a PPA? and you're installing Flash from online and not from the package, yes?
<a2warik> yes
<ddecator> what PPA are you using?
<a2warik> intall-flash-player-10linux.deb
<a2warik> sorry install
<a2warik> opps
<ddecator> i'm guessing that's from the adobe site?
<a2warik> right
<ddecator> ok, and what PPA for firefox?
<a2warik> what is ppa.i thought its was inverse of some application. not a geek
<ddecator> PPA is a Personal Package Archive. i thought since you had a beta version you were using one, but just realized hardy has b5 by default
<ddecator> does flash appear in Tools > Add-ons > Plugins?
<a2warik>  the package managers that ubuntu provides pops up when i double clip on the application
<a2warik> No
<ddecator> try installing flashplugin-nonfree
<a2warik> but when i install it doesn't creat any problen and the installation manager confirms that the package is installed by asking whether i want to reinstall it
<ddecator> or ubuntu-restricted-extras (but that comes with a bunch of extra stuff)
<a2warik> is flashplugin-nonfree comes in the repository that synaptic package manager shows
<ddecator> yes, flashplugin-nonfree is in the default repo
<a2warik> no. i installed, mozilla still asks me to install the missing plugin. and even in the addons flash doesn't show up
<ddecator> strange..
<a2warik> thanks anyway.
<ddecator> you can manually install it if you have to
<ddecator> not the deb, but actually placing the .so in the proper folder
<a2warik> how. will you explain me in simple way.
<ddecator> well first, are you using 32-bit or 64-bit ubuntu?
<a2warik> 32-bit
<ddecator> good, that makes things easier
<a2warik> thank god
<ddecator> download the .tar.gz from the adobe site, then place the .so in ~/.mozilla/firefox/blah.default/plugins/
<ddecator> definitely not the ideal way...but if nothing else is working
<ddecator> oh, you get the .so after extracting the tar.gz :)
<a2warik> where are most of the installed softwares  kept in ubuntu. because this will give me (~/.) right
<a2warik> their are many mozilla folder if i clicked seach in the nautilus window
<ddecator> just use Ctrl+H to show hidden folders, then find .mozilla
<a2warik> in /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins i have flashplugin-alternative.so
<ddecator> huh...
<a2warik> i have ubuntu 9.10 but i like 8.04. may be i need to install it just for flash
<ddecator> shouldn't need to
<ddecator> is there an .so in /var/lib/flashplugin-installer/ ?
<a2warik> no. but their in the empty directory flashplugin-nonfree
<ddecator> not sure why it isn't working...sounds like a link isn't being made properly or something. you can copy the .so into that folder in your home directory though and it should work fine
<a2warik> i tried to copy that flashplugin-alternative.so in this but the folder doesnt allow me to paste their
<a2warik> there
<ddecator> in .mozilla/blah?
<a2warik> i had a this problem always with ubuntu not giving me the rights to open the system files. is their any way that i can get rid of the root  passward
<ddecator> the only way to have complete access is to log in as root, which isn't recommended. you can use sudo to do this. either use the cp command with sudo, or you can launch sudo nautilus
<a2warik> i tried  copying the flashplugin alternative .so file in ﻿/usr/lib/mozilla/plugins and paste it in /var/lib/flashplugin-nonfree
<ddecator> ah, just try to put it in the .mozilla folder
<a2warik> i didn't find any ""  .mozilla "" folder i did clicked view to show me the hidden folders
<ddecator> in your home folder there is no .mozilla?
<a2warik> ohh, i was searhing in the file systems directory
<a2warik> thre isn't any blah folder in mozilla. i have only two folders extensions and firefox and within firefox there is only "  mh2dc8i7  " folder
<ddecator> haha, right, worry, i just said 'blah' meaning 'whatever is in there'
<ddecator> so ~/.mozilla/firefox/blah.default/plugins/
<ddecator> the characters before .default varies for everyone, so whatever yours is
<a2warik> within Firefox folder there is .default folder. i pasted the .so file in it should now  the plugin work. or is there something else much more specific folder do i need to paste the .so file into
<a2warik>  i here have opened several windows to catch up with your instructions. how do you see throgh my eyes man. you must be smart with the computers
<ddecator> haha, we work a lot with firefox. is it working now? the .so should be in the /plugins/ folder inside the .default folder
<a2warik> htere isn't anythere isn't any plugins folder in in only 6 foldersthey  are searchplugin, extensions, chrome, cache, offlinecache and bookmarks
<a2warik> sorry. there isnt any plugins folder only the above mentioned six folders and several files
<ddecator> you can create one then
<a2warik> i did create that folder copied that .so file in it restarted the mozilla and it still asks me to search for a plugin
<gnomefreak> flash?
<a2warik> you did helped me a lot man. Thanks.may be i need to work hard in learning computers on my end. there isnt problem with the computer or the instructions that you gave. the problem lies in me.
<ddecator> no problem. sorry you ran into issues, it should have just worked for you.
<ddecator> gnomefreak: yah
<gnomefreak> ddecator: give me 1 minute, i know a page that will help
<ddecator> gnomefreak: sounds good, thanks
<gnomefreak> there is no plugin dir. as i recall
<ddecator> not be default
<ddecator> by*
<gnomefreak> :) found it just waiting for page to load. sorry i have alot of file changes im making so its a bit slow
<gnomefreak> ddecator: a2warik http://packages.debian.org/sid/amd64/flashplugin-nonfree/download
<gnomefreak> yes i know its debian but it works
<gnomefreak> assuming it is 64bit
<ddecator> 32-bit
<gnomefreak> 32 is in repos
<ddecator> tried from the adobe site and flashplugin-nonfree already
<gnomefreak> flashplugin-installer doesnt work?
<a2warik> no
<gnomefreak> a2warik: try debians package. http://packages.debian.org/sid/i386/flashplugin-nonfree/download
<ddecator> wait..
<gnomefreak> for some reason /default/plugins
<ddecator> a2warik: you said you're on karmic now?
<a2warik> whats karmic
<gnomefreak> what version of ubuntu are you using?
<a2warik> 8.04 desktop ed
<gnomefreak> also are you behind a proxy?
<gnomefreak> hardy
<gnomefreak> a2warik: can you please copy and post it to paste bin. go to firefox and type about:plugins in the address bar and post that to pastebin
<gnomefreak> there is a wiki on how to install it in konq. and chromium IIRC using the .so
<a2warik> do you mean in the seearch bar and what is pastebin
<ddecator> paste.ubuntu.com
<gnomefreak> ddecator: a2warik try http://www.associatedcontent.com/article/255251/how_to_install_the_adobe_flash_plugin.html
<gnomefreak> no need to paste it at this time
<gnomefreak> just follow instructions on the above link
<gnomefreak> all you really need to do is use the installer script in the tarball/dir
<ddecator> alright, time for class
<ddecator> good luck a2warik
<gnomefreak> it finishes on http://www.associatedcontent.com/article/255251/how_to_install_the_adobe_flash_plugin_pg2.html?cat=15
<a2warik> thank you ddeactor:-D
<gnomefreak> ddecator: have fun ;)
<ddecator> gnomefreak: oh i will...
 * gnomefreak just waiting for moving dir. than i have alot of work to do
<gnomefreak> oh it is done :) a2warik ill wait and see if it worked for you
<a2warik> past few minutes went so fast for me evryhting started flashing in my head. i couldnt understand what you wanted me to paste in the pastebin.now i am reading  the article if i have any problems  i would let you know
<gnomefreak> a2warik: no need to paste anything for me at this time. just try the artical for now.
<a2warik> ok thank you
<micahg> flashplugin-nonfree should work thorough jaunty
<gnomefreak> np
 * gnomefreak thought same thing
<micahg> if not, we should fix it
<micahg> a2warik: what version of firefox?
<gnomefreak> i think i screwed up :( formating a USB stick and i chose compatible with all systems (fat32) not sure if that means ext* and fat*
<chrisccoulson> hey micahg
<a2warik> version 3.0 beta 5
<micahg> hi chrisccoulson
<micahg> a2warik: try upgrading to 3.0.19
<gnomefreak> beta? didnt we p[ush the final
<micahg> gnomefreak: that's the version in a base hardy install
<gnomefreak> and we have 3.5 in hardy IIRC
<micahg> gnomefreak: no
<chrisccoulson> micahg - i started work on updating extensions today. i've done adblock, all-in-one-sidebar, firebug and greasemonkey so far
<micahg> gnomefreak: we will be pushing 3.6
<chrisccoulson> i suppose i should make a wiki for this really
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I thought you were going to do backporting and I was going to do extensions?
<gnomefreak> yeah i am thring to figue out whta release we pushed 3.5 to (not default version)
<micahg> gnomefreak: jaunty
<chrisccoulson> micahg - when i looked at the list of extensions, i thought it might be better to share it ;)
<gnomefreak> micahg: ah thanks
<chrisccoulson> there's quite a lot
<micahg> chrisccoulson: k, np, so, if you have a list, divide it and tell me what I need to do
<chrisccoulson> ok, i'll do that in a bit
<micahg> or if you need me to make the list, I didn't do it last night, since I thought it was all me
<micahg> chrisccoulson: BTW, could you please push TB3.0.5build2 to the security PPA so we can get a little pre testing :)
<chrisccoulson> micahg - i've got a list, compiled with the same method as the lucid list
<chrisccoulson> yep, i'll do that now
<micahg> chrisccoulson: thanks, maverick and lucid are ready
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I can't prepare the backports because I don't have the CVE info yet :)
<chrisccoulson> for thunderbird?
<micahg> chrisccoulson: yep
<chrisccoulson> ah, of course, you need the CVE's to figure out which security patches to backport
<micahg> and 3.7 daily keeps breaking :(
 * gnomefreak will be gone for most of today but if everything goes good i should be here tomorrow :)
 * gnomefreak reinstalling to fix thunderbird :/
<gnomefreak> but it will fix other issues i have
<micahg> gnomefreak: sorry, I'm just not sure what's causing your issues
<gnomefreak> micahg: me niether but i will find the issue and let you know
<micahg> chrisccoulson: BTW, I'm going to try to make a minimal patch for the Seamonkey crash issue, if we can get it landed on 1.9.1 branch, we can include in 2.0.5
<micahg> but we could really use a test case...
 * micahg will dig up some emails of people who asked about it and try to get one
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson, micahg: hi!
<micahg> hi jdstrand
<chrisccoulson> hi jdstrand
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson, micahg: I was curious about the status and rollout plans for ff 3.6.4 to hardy, et al
<micahg> jdstrand: well, we're working on firefox rdepends (extensions) right now, trying for as close to the June 1 release as possible
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand - i've got ff3.6.4 and xul1.9.2 packaged and working on hardy and jaunty (i just need to push that to PPA later)
<chrisccoulson> and yeah, we hope to have all the extensions done pretty quickly, as they're the only thing that blocks the roll-out really
<jdstrand> so the goal is to release 3.6.4 with all fixed rdepends on Tuesday
<jdstrand> ?
 * gnomefreak 90% sure this is java related (nonfree or free) i am fairly sure it started after i made changes to java in update-alternatives but since i have grub and other issues i am going to reinstall.
<chrisccoulson> yeah, hopefully we can do that. most of the extensions updates are trivial, but it's just that there's a lot to do
<gnomefreak> ^^ the blinking crap
<micahg> chrisccoulson: BTW, I'll be working Sun and Mon on this to try to finish up anything left
<chrisccoulson> micahg - excellent :)
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: ok. I'm not pushing for Tuesday-- to me the most important thing with this update is testing
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand - yeah, that's the bit which worries me ;)
 * gnomefreak hates to ask but we should have a separate PPA for stable thunderbird
<jdstrand> which is in conflict with the us holiday on monday
<chrisccoulson> it's easy to find testers for the latest releases, but i don't know how we do that for hardy
<jdstrand> yes, that is always tricky
<jdstrand> it falls on us then
<jdstrand> I plan to help test once packages are available
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand - so, ff3.6.x, xul1.9.2 and the extensions will all need to go through *-security (i think we agreed that at UDS), but i'm not sure whether we want to handle the other updates separately
<chrisccoulson> eg,
<micahg> gnomefreak: I did that :)
<jdstrand> I think we should be plan to have good packages ready on tuesday, with the understanding that our testing may not be complete until the end of the week
<chrisccoulson> with the epiphany webkit backport, the xulrunner update doesn't break the existing epiphany version, but we're still porting it to webkit
<micahg> jdstrand: sounds good, I remember you saying if we get it up within a week that we're ok
<chrisccoulson> i'm still not clear how we handle those updates
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: yes, ff36 and xul19 need to go through security, but so does everything else, since people running with only -security could get hit by bugs
<gnomefreak> micahg: where is the PPA (mozilla team PPA)?
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand - so, that also applies to things like epiphany and the other xulrunner rdepends?
<micahg> gnomefreak: yes, I pushed to hardy, jaunty, karmic
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: yes. there is a USN precedent for that... let me find it
<chrisccoulson> thanks
<gnomefreak> micahg: ok cool thanks
<mdeslaur> chrisccoulson: quick question: what version of webkit did you backport?
<chrisccoulson> mdeslaur, the one from karmic
<gnomefreak> wha tis wrong with the webkit PPA?
<chrisccoulson> (i can't remember the version off the top of my head)
<gnomefreak> s/wha t/what is
<micahg> gnomefreak: epiphany's xul version is EOL, so instead of porting it fwd to xul 192, we backported epiphany webkit 2.28 from karmic
<gnomefreak> oh ok
 * micahg thinks this will be the record for most SRUs in one shot
<micahg> chrisccoulson: BTW, I've been pushing with pre-release versions to the transition PPA (~ffox36~ppa1) vs 0.10.04.1 since I didn't do any testing yet, do you want me to change that?
<mdeslaur> chrisccoulson: ok, I was asking as I will probably need to backport webkit 1.2 to previous releases, so at least the karmic version should have the same API/ABI
<mdeslaur> chrisccoulson: except for dependency hell, but that's another problem :)
<nxvl> chrisccoulson: did you have a list off all the rdepdens and the packages that are going to be updated?
<chrisccoulson> sorry, just on a call right now
<nxvl> sure, i can wait
<nxvl> :D
<gnomefreak> does the live ISO offer a text based install?
<micahg> gnomefreak: I think so, select alternate installer
 * micahg hasn't tried it though
<nxvl> the alternate one does
<gnomefreak> micahg: ok thanks.
<nxvl> not sure about the normal live CD
<nxvl> the alternate installer has the debian installer basically
<gnomefreak> nxvl: yeah but i dont have enough time to grab it and burn it. at the rate im going i will be done with everything ~5pm and its ~11:45 now
<nxvl> just a bunch of debconf questions
<nxvl> oh, then i think you need to use the graphical one
<nxvl> but i'm not 100% sure tough
<gnomefreak> nxvl: yeah i have the final 10.04 disk but im not sure if my system will handle the GUI
<nxvl> maybe somewhere in the options you have text based
<gnomefreak> i have a feeling the server installer installs extra server apps
<nxvl> nope it doesn't
<gnomefreak> hmmm
<nxvl> it's just a base system, BUT it does install the server kernel
 * gnomefreak can live with that 
<gnomefreak> nxvl: thanks
<gnomefreak> just 5 more gigs than i can install
<chrisccoulson> nxvl - for the xulrunner rdepends, the priority packages are in the table at the bottom of https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Specs/Lucid/FirefoxNewSupportModel/xulrunner-list
<chrisccoulson> for the extensions, i haven't created a wiki page just yet, but the list looks something like http://paste.ubuntu.com/440456/
<chrisccoulson> although, the ones that are thunderbird specific won't be updated
<micahg> chrisccoulson: did you do 3.5.10 yet?
<chrisccoulson> micahg - not yet, just doing 3.6.4+build6 ;)
<micahg> build 6?
<chrisccoulson> yeah, there's another one now ;)
<nxvl> chrisccoulson: ok, because i will need to do the work for oems, si basically take all you work and re-do it in oem images
<micahg> I see :)
<chrisccoulson> nxvl - heh, you don't know what you're letting yourself in for ;)
<chrisccoulson> j/k
<nxvl> chrisccoulson: actually i do, i don't want to, but i know
<nxvl> :P
<nxvl> i just need to sync/merge your work, so is not that hard
<nxvl> but i need to know what exactly you did to be able to reproduce it in the oem archives
<mdeslaur> nxvl: the oems shipped epiphany?
<nxvl> mdeslaur: define shipped
<nxvl> mdeslaur: if shipped as in is in the archive, then yes
<nxvl> if shipped as in is installed in the system, no
<mdeslaur> nxvl: oh, you security patch the whole archive?
<mdeslaur> nxvl: or just "main"?
<mdeslaur> or just "shipped pre-loaded"
<nxvl> mdeslaur: mmm, i sync all the archive
<nxvl> mdeslaur: so yeah i update the whole archive
<mdeslaur> I see
<chrisccoulson> mdeslaur / jdstrand - for the firefox update, i reused the current source package name in hardy and jaunty (firefox-3.0). does this make sense to you to do this (rather than introducing a whole new source package)?
<mdeslaur> chrisccoulson: I don't personally have a preference, as long as the upgrade path still works
<chrisccoulson> mdeslaur, yeah, that's the bit that's going to need some good testing
<chrisccoulson> that was the only real challenge in updating the package really
<chrisccoulson> we need new langpacks too
<mdeslaur> oh, hrm
<micahg> chrisccoulson: arnegoetje said he'd work on those
<chrisccoulson> mdeslaur - ArneGoetje is already aware of that though
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i just pinged him now
<mdeslaur> oh, good
<mdeslaur> I just wonder if we need to push langpacks through -security...
<chrisccoulson> mdeslaur, good point. we probably do, as the current langpacks don't work at all in ff3.6
<mdeslaur> chrisccoulson: what happens when you open ff3.6 with an old langpack?
<mdeslaur> chrisccoulson: fire? :)
<chrisccoulson> mdeslaur, no, just english ;)
<chrisccoulson> but that's probably just as bad as fire for some people
<mdeslaur> ah, yes :)
<chrisccoulson> micahg - i trust that you built and tested thunderbird before i upload ;)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: built yes :)
<micahg> will test in PPA
<chrisccoulson> thanks
<nxvl> chrisccoulson: btw, did you have a work plan or a document on how to proceed?
<chrisccoulson> nxvl - not yet, i store too much information in my head atm ;)
<chrisccoulson> micahg - you need to set the distroseries to lucid-security for the tb update ;)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: oops :-/
<nxvl> chrisccoulson: can you write at least a draft on what needs to be done
<chrisccoulson> heh, no worries, i can do that
<nxvl> ?
<micahg> chrisccoulson: it's been a little while
<chrisccoulson> nxvl - i can, but not today
<nxvl> chrisccoulson: sure, not in a rush
<fta> who's fluent in python here?
<fta> what's the best way to cache a huge dict on disk? such as compute it once, store it and reuse it for the next iterations.
<kylehuff> fta: which dialect? good code or fast code?
<nxvl> fta: pickle
<nxvl> fta: http://docs.python.org/library/pickle.html
<fta> it's just to speed up the development of the rest of the code. i'm done with the data collection part
<fta> reading..
<nxvl> fta: it's basically a python-data database
<fta> good enough, thanks
<nxvl> fta: you store varibales and what you want on it, and then call it and get into the app
<nxvl> that's what is used for the USN database
<fta> i come from Perl, and Data::Dumper is often the answer
<nxvl> it's about the same
<nxvl> same idea basically
<nxvl> get the state of the varibales, store it into disk, call them later in other scripts
<chrisccoulson> micahg - did you need to make the DMB owner of ubuntu-mozilla-uploaders, or is that something they take care of? (i didn't follow the whole meeting)
<chrisccoulson> micahg - i'd already done ff3.5.10 for karmic btw
<fta> nxvl, for some reason, pickle is not able to read its own dumps
<nxvl> fta: you might be doing something wrong
<nxvl> fta: i remember i had that problem
<nxvl> fta: http://paste.ubuntu.com/440481/
<fta> nxvl, mine looks something like this http://paste.ubuntu.com/440482/
<fta> remember i'm a py noob
<nxvl> the problem is in the open
<nxvl> try using open(os.path.dirname(sys.argv[0])+"/data.dump")
<fta> nxvl, whatever i try, it fails with http://paste.ubuntu.com/440486/
<nxvl> ohh, i think i pointed you to thw wrong library
<nxvl> one sec
<nxvl> http://docs.python.org/release/2.5/lib/module-cPickle.html
<nxvl> it's basically the same, just different library
<nxvl> jdstrand: where does usn_lib lives? i can't find it
<jdstrand> nxvl: usn_lib?
<nxvl> jdstrand: i've a usn_lib written by you and kees
<jdstrand> oh in uct
<jdstrand> in scripts/usn_lib.py
<nxvl> fta: there you have, branch lp:ubuntu-cve-tracker and in that file you can see how cPickle works
<chrisccoulson> grrrr, i can't get on to addons.mozilla.org
<chrisccoulson> not what i need right now
<fta> nxvl, same problem, but the error gives me a hint... TypeError: ('__init__() takes exactly 2 arguments (1 given)', <class 'wadllib.iso_strptime.TimeZone'>, ())
<fta> nxvl, fixed it. in my object, i have some dates, a few of those were stored as code instead of string
<nxvl> fta: :D
<asac> ho
<BUGabundo> oh
<asac> ;)
<BUGabundo> (:
<asac> chrisccoulson: all fine?
<micahg> asac: how's so. california?
<asac> good ... tough i have to work today and tomorrow :/
<asac> so not much time to go to SF et al
<asac> s/tough/though/
<fta> is anyone good in css?
<fta> I need help to style this: http://people.ubuntu.com/~fta/ppa-dashboard/
<fta> micahg, btw, the "copy" feature of LP breaks the API, ^^
<micahg> fta: what do you mean?
<fta> the LP API doesn't report copied packages
<micahg> fta: ah, I'd say you should file a bug :)
<micahg> fta: probably against soyuz
<chrisccoulson> hey asac - i'm all good thanks. how are you?
<asac> chrisccoulson: jet lagged ;)
<asac> sitting in a hotel room trying to work ;)
<chrisccoulson> asac - where are you now?
<chrisccoulson> you're not in the bar? ;)
<asac> hehe
<asac> its 1300 now here in CA
<asac> dont want to start drińking that early ;)
<chrisccoulson> yeah, 1300 is a little early for drinking ;)
<chrisccoulson> mdeslaur - we're probably going to get updated langpacks for hardy and jaunty tomorrow :)
<mdeslaur> chrisccoulson: cool
<chrisccoulson> micahg - i've not created a wiki page for tracking extensions yet, but i just dumped my list in to a gobby document (mozillateam-hardy-extensions). i've trimmed out the thunderbird-specific ones, and also the ones i could find which aren't currently installable anyway (we don't need to worry about those)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: k
<chrisccoulson> i've marked the ones i've already updated, so feel free to take whichever ones you want
<chrisccoulson> when you take off the currently broken ones and thunderbird specific extensions, then the list really isn't that bad
<micahg> chrisccoulson: that list isn't too bad
<chrisccoulson> i don't know if i missed any though - i just searched for packages with an install.rdf
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I think we eventually need ubufox to be release neutral, but that's a project for later
<micahg> chrisccoulson: midbrowser is an app, not an extension
<chrisccoulson> good spot - feel free to remove ;)
<chrisccoulson> i just removed kompozer too, which appeared in the list
<micahg> it's on the list at the bottom of the xul page
<micahg> k, so I'll work on whatever is left this weekend
<chrisccoulson> i haven't done the list for jaunty yet ;)
<chrisccoulson> i'll do that in a bit though
<micahg> chrisccoulson: well, let's try to finish hardy for Tuesday and while testing on hardy is taking place we can do Jaunty
<micahg> but I guess the list is good to have anyways :)
<chrisccoulson> mdeslaur, did you say you already had a USN for the hardy / jaunty updates? i'm going to start getting things in to the PPA in the next few minutes
<fta> chrisccoulson, micahg: let me know if you have ideas to improve this: http://people.ubuntu.com/~fta/ppa-dashboard/ (just made it clickable)
<mdeslaur> chrisccoulson: no, I didn't get one...please ask jdstrand or kees for one, I'll be on vacation for the next week
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: I didn't already give you one?
<jdstrand> well, I can't find it
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: 946-1
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: use that for all the ff364 builds
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand - i have 930-1 for the ff364 update for lucid, but i wasn't sure whether we would have a separate one for the hardy + jaunty backports
<chrisccoulson> fta - that's pretty nice :)
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: ah, then use 930-1 for all of them
<chrisccoulson> cool, thanks
 * jdstrand gives back 946-1 to the usn tool
<fta> chrisccoulson, it's too wide, but i can't think of anything to make it more compact
<fta> besides dropping jaunty :P
<asac> fta: maybe announce the daily dashboard on -devel?
<fta> asac, irc?
<asac> fta: you could make one table for  each release channel to avoid the wideness
<asac> fta: no mailing list
<asac> fta: also maybe a link directly to logs would be great for failed builds
<fta> asac, the reason i did it that way was because i wanted the package versions aligned
<asac> firefox-3.5 -> why is that still built for lucid?
<fta> asac, yep, i collect the log urls, but the tooltip is too simple (not clickable)
<asac> hmm
<asac> fta: the versions are usually different for daily/beta/dev anyway ... arent they?
<fta> look at the date
<fta> yes, version is different, but it helps to see that they are different when you know they shouldn't
<fta> well, at least, that's my view of it.. channels moving at different paces
<BUGabundo> ehe
<asac> yeah. was just a suggestion. if you say its more useful for you that way, thats fine
<asac> firefox fails in hardy?
<asac> ah i remember
<asac> qt
<asac> micahg: did we create a .hardy-karmic branch or something for ffox?
<fta> that's my 1st true python program :)
<asac> lol
<asac> fta: and do you start liking python?
<fta> i finally made head or tail of the LP API
<micahg> asac: no, I never made a branch
<fta> nope, i prefer Perl or even javascript
<micahg> asac: I just drop the KDE patches when I push to stable PPA
<asac> hmm
<asac> that feels bad ;)
<asac> something better needs to be invented
<asac> check with chrisccoulson ... maybe he has ideas
<BUGabundo> fta: JS ? ehe
<fta> for 15y, js was just onclick do something, recently, i've done big things with it, html5, canvas, ajax, I kind of like it now
<micahg> asac: I know, it's been bothering me.  I was thinking of using fta's bot and making a branch, but never learned how to use it
<asac> hmmm
<asac> nsFilePicker.cpp:603: error: 'gtk_widget_get_window' was not declared in this scope
<asac> that doesnt look qt related
<BUGabundo> I don't code... but I would say Python is by far superior
<asac> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/49185714/buildlog_ubuntu-hardy-i386.firefox_3.6.5~hg20100526r34261%2Bnobinonly-0ubuntu1~umd1~hardy_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<BUGabundo> but hey, its my POV
<fta> BUGabundo, for webapps, python is useless
<chrisccoulson> that patch needs fixing to not use the newer gtk functions ;)
<fta> i find python slow
<asac> chrisccoulson: ++
<asac> chrisccoulson: can you help micahg to get the branch just build in hardy?
<micahg> asac: http://pastebin.com/j625K7XD
<chrisccoulson> GTK_WIDGET(widget)->window ;)
<asac> would be great to make the patch so that the whole qt stuff
<asac> is not used in karmic-hardy
<asac> but keeping the same build depends
<asac> micahg: right. for that part you could use what chrisccoulson posted
<asac> but at best there would be magic that would just skip the qt parts if the qt version is smaller than what is in lucid or something
<fta> I'm glad my page revived old ftbfs ;)
<micahg> asac: I saw something that did patching dynamically, but I don't remember now, I'll look for it after this porting stuff is done
<asac> fta: ;)
<asac> micahg: yeah. i think patchin dynamically is not really what we want. we rather want the pach just not use the qt bits if the qt version is lower than what is in lucid
<asac> in that way all should just work
<chrisccoulson> asac - yeah, i can do that. i've already got a fix for the patch here, but it would be nice to have it only apply in lucid builds
<chrisccoulson> i just dropped the patch entirely for the official hardy and lucid updates
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2010-05-28
<micahg> asac: unless we backport kmozillahelper, there's no reason to include the patches in < lucid
<asac> chrisccoulson: right. but lets keep it apply, just make it so it doesnt change anything if qt version is lower
<fta> btw, i suck in css, if someone is willing to improve the look, please ping me
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I hope you mean jaunty ;)
<asac> micahg: true, but having just one branch would be better
<asac> my 2c
<chrisccoulson> micahg - yeah ;)
<micahg> asac: right, same branch, but it would only apply the patches for >= lucid
<asac> if quilt has that feature tats fine
<micahg> asac: like we do now with apparmor
<asac> but if it would mean a manual patch in the rules
<asac> that would be bad
<asac> because then you cannot just update patches etc.
<BUGabundo> fta: http://android.modaco.com/content/google-nexus-one-nexusone-modaco-com/309717/its-dead-new-screen-needed/
<BUGabundo> wow
<BUGabundo> that page crashes chromium
<asac> chrisccoulson: i think in nsKDEUtils.h we could make a #if QT_VERSION or something that always returns false for qt < lucid
<asac> static bool getKdeSession()
<asac> that is
<BUGabundo> time to debug test it
<BUGabundo> $ chromiumdatadir="$(mktemp -d)";chromiumdiskcache="$(mktemp -d)";chromium-browser -g --user-data-dir=$chromiumdatadir --disk-cache-dir=$chromiumdiskcache' http://android.modaco.com/content/google-nexus-one-nexusone-modaco-com/309717/its-dead-new-screen-needed/
<chrisccoulson> asac - yeah, could do. i will try and look at that tomorrow
<asac> cool
<asac> fta: antoher idea would be to add a bot to this channel where i can just say !buildstatus
<asac> and it dumps the current status somehow ;)
<asac> but dashboard is good enough i guess ;)
<asac> we could teach the bot to return the url on some command
<fta> asac, i already wrote it, but i wasn't sure it would be welcome, so i never plugged it here
<asac> fta: in this channel i am sure its welcome ;)
<fta> i will have to dig into my code repository see in what state i left it
<fta> BUGabundo, that page loads fine here
<asac> http://identi.ca/notice/33824116
<asac> ;)
<BUGabundo> fta: yeah on a clean profile does too
<BUGabundo> guess its one of my addons
<asac> addons crashing chromium? how many do you have? 50?
<BUGabundo> oh come on asac
<asac> ;)
<chrisccoulson> ah, bugger. i was hoping to do the extension updates in hardy with the minimum of updates, but we need to do the binary package name transition (to xul-ext-*) in hardy, else upgrades break :(
<chrisccoulson> ^^micahg
<micahg> chrisccoulson: why?
<micahg> chrisccoulson: all lucid packages should have xul-ext migration paths
<chrisccoulson> micahg - the packages in lucid have conflicts/replaces to ensure the upgrade works, but they are all versioned
<chrisccoulson> and the version numbers are too low
<micahg> chrisccoulson: 1.1+really2.0 :)
<chrisccoulson> so, we'd need to either SRU all the extensions in lucid to change the versioned replaces, or do the transition in hardy
<chrisccoulson> heh, we could do that as well
<chrisccoulson> if it wasn't for gcc, i'd probably have taken over the whole build farm by now ;)
<asac> i would go for the transition in hardy
<asac> hmm. actually dont do that for ubufox ;)
<crimsun> fta: what is that pastebin for?
<chrisccoulson> asac - would that cause an issue wit ubufox?
<chrisccoulson> s/wit/with/
<asac> chrisccoulson: plugins need to move their location too
<asac> e.g. they ship in /usr/share/ubufox/plugins
<asac> so the alternative switcher works
<asac> not sure if any plugin dose that in hardy though (cant remember when that feature was added)
<asac> anyway, i think plugins also need updates
<chrisccoulson> asac - ah, i wasn't suggesting to do the whole transition we did in lucid, but just the binary package name change only
<asac> ah ok
<asac> that works i think ... though we need to check with mvo
<chrisccoulson> as it stands at the moment, the conflicts/replaces in lucid aren't tight enough to handle the name transition during the hardy->lucid upgrade
<asac> if stable updates in update-manager pull new packages
<asac> chrisccoulson: yeah. i understand the problem. the version hack suggested by micahg also works.
<chrisccoulson> asac - they do, i tried that in last week when i was testing the ff30.->3.6 transition
<asac> ok cool
<chrisccoulson> (new packages get installed by u-m)
<asac> so we hav three ptions: a) do full transition, b) do name transtion only, c) do fake version update
<chrisccoulson> i think i would prefer the 3rd option, but i will probably have to do the second option anyway for the extensions that are already in the PPA
<asac> yeah maybe. however, option a) would probably the least work intesive one
<BUGabundo> nite
<BUGabundo> see you all tomorrow
<asac> e.g. just throw them from lucid to hardy
<asac> BUGabundo: night
<chrisccoulson> yeah, we could do
<fta> question for the python experts, i have some dates like this one u'2010-05-28T10:51:47.486204+00:00', i want to compute durations/deltas
<fta> nxvl, ^^ ?
<BUGabundo_remote> seems no one is expert enough
<fta> yeah
<fta> i need a datetime or something like that
<fta> tricked it.. datetime.datetime.strptime(date_first_dispatched, "%Y-%m-%dT%H:%M:%S.%f+00:00")
<chrisccoulson> bugger, we've ran out of space in the u-m-s PPA
<chrisccoulson> ^^asac - do you think we should delete stuff or ask for more space?
<fta> probably both
<asac> chrisccoulson: ums? security ppa?
<asac> chrisccoulson: whats the current max space?
<asac> 4G?
<asac> lets get 10 then
<chrisccoulson> asac - it's 10G already
<asac> hmm.
<asac> chrisccoulson: go into #is and ask if there is a way to increase size at all
<asac> ask bigjouls
<chrisccoulson> ah, bigjouls doesn't seem to be in there
<asac> chrisccoulson: wait till he is back ;)
<asac> chrisccoulson: so sorry ... #soyuz ;)
<chrisccoulson> on freenode or canonical?
<asac> chrisccoulson: latter
<chrisccoulson> heh, he's not in there either ;)
<asac> 11.5 GiB (1.15%) of 1000.0 GiB
<asac> nice
<asac> lets share warez there ;)
<BUGabundo_remote> new disk?
<asac> no ... security ppa
<asac> https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-security/+archive/ppa/+packages
<BUGabundo_remote> 1T
<BUGabundo_remote> nice
<asac> yep
<chrisccoulson> asac - that should last me until tomorrow :P
<asac> at least ;)
 * chrisccoulson sees how quickly he can fill it up
<nxvl> fta: time object
<nxvl> fta: datetime actually
<nxvl> fta: import datetime, then you put that in a datetime object and you can get days for example
<chrisccoulson> come back micahg :)
<nxvl> chrisccoulson: did you got the change to prepare the document of the firefox backport?
<chrisccoulson> nxvl - not yet, i really need to get these packages all in to the PPA first
<nxvl> sure
<nxvl> let me know when you have it please
<chrisccoulson> nxvl, rick created this page earlier: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Mozilla/FirefoxHardyJaunty
<chrisccoulson> and it contains the contents of an e-mail i sent out, which has a few details in
<nxvl> and it refers to some lists that are not there
<chrisccoulson> nxvl - ah, rick forgot the links i put at the bottom of the e-mail
<chrisccoulson> what's your e-mail address?
<nxvl> that's what i assumed
<nxvl> nicolas.valcarcel AT canonical DOT com
<chrisccoulson> nxvl - ok, i forwarded the mail to you too
<nxvl> thanks
<fta> chrisccoulson, http://people.ubuntu.com/~fta/ppa-dashboard/ums.html
<asac> fta: can you make http://people.ubuntu.com/~fta/ppa-dashboard/ list all the dashboards rather than showing the default one?
<asac> and maybe move the current index.html to daily.html
<asac> or somehting?
<asac> just and idea so one can browse all the dashboards
<fta> asac, most probably, but i'm still experimenting
<asac> without making an overview page
<asac> kk
<fta> the API is weird
<fta> and slow
<fta> and buggy
<asac> oh you are using API ... and dont parse html ;)
<asac> good
<asac> file bugs ;)
<asac> even if only 5% get fixed its a win
<fta> the API is not on par with the website :(
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: hi! so, I have that usn 935-1 was given to you for ff 3.5.10. is karmic going to get 364 or 3.5.10?
<micahg> jdstrand: 3.5.10 ATM
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: ^
<jdstrand> micahg: thanks
<chrisccoulson> micahg - ah, you missed the discussion in #ubuntu-desktop ;)
<micahg> jdstrand: yes
<micahg> oops
<micahg> chrisccoulson: yes
<micahg> was trying to get in there
 * micahg goes to read the backlog
<chrisccoulson> we need to get 3.6.4 in karmic before jaunty ;)
<chrisccoulson> that's basically the summary
<micahg> chrisccoulson: why?
<chrisccoulson> we still need to preserve the upgrade path through karmic
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I know there will be upgrade issues, but that should only affect the next update
<micahg> chrisccoulson: we should have a month to do that
<chrisccoulson> yeah, but we can't have a month where upgrades break ;)
<chrisccoulson> users wouldn't be very happy
<micahg> chrisccoulson: well, ugh
<micahg> chrisccoulson: so let's use the karmic xul rdepends for jaunty and then upgrades won't break
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: if karmic gets 3.6.4, please use 930-1 for it like the others
 * jdstrand holds onto 935-1 for safekeeping for now
<micahg> chrisccoulson: and version all the extensions for jaunty so the upgrades won't break
<micahg> chrisccoulson: ugh, I guess if we're doing all that work we can do karmic also :(
<micahg> chrisccoulson: ok, so what's the timeline then, hardy, then karmic the week after, then jaunty?
<chrisccoulson> micahg - yeah, that's the plan now
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I think we should push 3.5.10 to karmic on tuesday regardless
<chrisccoulson> micahg - yeah, that might be what happens. it all depends on how fast we can have karmic ready ;)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: well, my goal is to have whatever is left for hardy done by Tuesday
<micahg> chrisccoulson: BTW, should I reversion my uploads in the transition PPA so you can copy/rebuild to security PPA?
<chrisccoulson> micahg - yeah, can do
<micahg> chrisccoulson: wait, as in I should ?
<chrisccoulson> yeah, you can do that
<micahg> chrisccoulson: k
<micahg> chrisccoulson: will you be signed in over the weekend?  Those should be ready Sun morning
<chrisccoulson> i will be at some point
<micahg> chrisccoulson: k
<micahg> chrisccoulson: so which extension plan are we using?  I saw the transcript between you and asac
<chrisccoulson> well, i had to fix the ones i uploaded already to rename the binaries to xul-ext-* and provide the transitional package
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson, micahg: in thinking about 3.5.10 vs 3.6.4 for karmic for a second, I have an opinion
<micahg> chrisccoulson: so we're doing the transition in hardy?
<micahg> chrisccoulson: won't that cause more problems with additional new binaries?
<jdstrand> unless 3.5.9 has a critical vulnerability that doesn't exist in 3.0 or 3.6, we should just publish 3.6.4 for karmic
<chrisccoulson> micahg - it's up to you. i had to do that for the ones i already uploaded, as i had no choice once i uploaded them
<jdstrand> reason being, that is a lot of archive churn and disruption for karmic users
<chrisccoulson> jdstand - yeah, i'm not sure what 3.5.10 fixes
<micahg> jdstrand: the problem is the time between we can have all the extensions/rdepends ready for karmic
<jdstrand> more than likely, 3.6.4 fixes whatever would be in 3.5.10 anyway, so focusing on 3.6.4 for all releases is best
<micahg> jdstrand: I would think we can get up 3.5.10 with minimal effort to at least have a browser w/out known issues
<micahg> jdstrand: my guess is it'll take another week to have karmic ready
<jdstrand> micahg: yes, but only to turn around 2-3 days later with a new update
<jdstrand> ok, 7 days
<micahg> jdstrand: your call
<jdstrand> normally, we release new packages for all supported releases at once
<micahg> jdstrand: if for some reason we don't get karmic to 3.6.4 w/in a week, then what though?
<jdstrand> I realize this isn't a normal update
<micahg> chrisccoulson: what do you think?
<jdstrand> I don't think I have enough info to make the call
<chrisccoulson> i'm not sure, but 3.5.10 is ready to go anyway
<micahg> chrisccoulson: WRT extensions, I'll do it whatever way you want
<jdstrand> I had assumed all releases were getting 3.6.4, until a few minutes ago
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand - i'm more concerned about what we do with 3.6.4 on tuesday when hardy, karmic and jaunty aren't all ready ;)
<jdstrand> of course
<jdstrand> but, it wouldn't be the first time that mozilla updates didn't go out on the day upstream released them
<micahg> jdstrand: if we push 3.5.10 to jaunty/karmic and hardy up to 3.6.4, we'll at least have up to date browsers on all releases
<jdstrand> so what I am hearing is that hardy and jaunty are fairly close to making it midweek next week, but karmic is not?
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand - that was the plan, but then we realized we still need to maintain the jaunty -> karmic upgrade path
<chrisccoulson> so we need to do karmic before jaunty (or at the same time)
<jdstrand> well, most jaunty users are using 3.0 I'm sure, since that is in the default install
<chrisccoulson> yeah, that's right
<jdstrand> so upgrading it to 3.5.10 doesn't do a lot for them
<jdstrand> so, hardy is ready for midweek next week, but 364 for jaunty and karmic is another week out?
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand - i think that's how it's looking atm
<jdstrand> while not optimal, since this is a very special case, I'm ok with hardy 364 going out before jaunty and karmic
<jdstrand> (hardy+lucid)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: jaunty is also more complicated as we should upgrade/import profiles from both 3.0 and 3.5
<micahg> chrisccoulson: or at least ask which one
<jdstrand> so, let's just say definitively that hardy and lucid will get the 3.6.4 update next week, and they should use 930-1
<jdstrand> that leaves jaunty and karmic
<jdstrand> karmic-lucid upgrade is ok
<jdstrand> if we don't update jaunty, jaunty to karmic upgrade is ok
<chrisccoulson> micahg - yeah, i've not tested that yet
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand - yeah, seems sensible
<jdstrand> so, hardy and lucid go together, and jautny and karmic go together a week later with 930-2
<micahg> jdstrand: also if we run into regressions in hardy, I would assume the priority would be those regressions, so karmic/jaunty would get pushed back
<jdstrand> micahg: yes
<micahg> jdstrand: that's why I think we should push 3.5.10, just in case
<jdstrand> with this in mind, the only real course is that jaunty 3.5 and karmic 3.5 should get 3.5.10
<jdstrand> (after all)
<micahg> jdstrand: :)
<jdstrand> that leaves default jaunty 3.0 users out for a bit though, but that is about the best we can do atm
<jdstrand> again, I didn't realize only hardy was ready for 3.6.4
<micahg> jdstrand: can we make an annoucement that they should switch to firefox-3.5 for a week or is that too confusing?
<micahg> jdstrand: I didn't work fast enough on this project, that's why it isn't ready
<jdstrand> micahg: I think that would be too confusing, and quite unprecedented
<micahg> jdstrand: k
<jdstrand> micahg: oh, no blame at all -- I just didn't know the status and assumed we were talking about all three
<jdstrand> it will be clear enough in the usn that jaunty didn't get an update, and our cve tracker will also reflect it. then a week or so later, we will get it out
<chrisccoulson> micahg - ok, so i'm just going with doing the binary name transition in hardy for the extensions, it's not really much work to do that
<jdstrand> actually...
<chrisccoulson> and i'm not updating extensions that currently don't work either
<micahg> chrisccoulson: k, will do WRT binary name change, what do you mean by not working?
<chrisccoulson> we should only do what is necessar to make sure that things which currently work carry on working
<jdstrand> no, scratch that
<chrisccoulson> micahg - some extensions have unresolvable dependencies, or depend only on firefox 2 etc...
<chrisccoulson> we shouldn't worry about those ones
<micahg> chrisccoulson: k
<jdstrand> nxvl: you probably want to read backscroll ^. basically next week hardy and lucid are getting 3.6.4, jaunty and karmic 3.5 will get 3.5.10 with 3.6.4 coming a week or so later. this means jaunty 3.0 will not be patched for roughly a week and half
<nxvl> jdstrand: thanks for letting me know, will check the backscroll
<micahg> chrisccoulson: anything else we need to chat about before the wekeend?
<chrisccoulson> micahg - i don't think so. i'll be around for most of the evening anyway (although i'm going for dinner in a few minutes)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: k, I'll be around for a few more hours, but will be running around the office
<fta> http://blog.chromium.org/2010/05/desktop-notifications-now-available-to.html
<micahg> fta: idk if these work with notify-osd
<fta> i'd like something to interact between chromium and the app indicator
<fta> (i use chromium in --app mode a lot)
<fta> http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/news/2010/05/intel-to-hardware-accelerate-webm-if-it-becomes-popular.ars
<fta> http://arstechnica.com/security/news/2010/05/adobe-considers-monthly-patches-to-improve-security.ars
<jdstrand> micahg: are all the backported items for hardy in the ubuntu-mozilla-security ppa now?
<micahg> jdstrand: not yet, we still have another 30 packages I think
<jdstrand> micahg: ok. for my part, I won't be able to start testing til tuesday then
<jdstrand> micahg: what is the url describing everything that is being backported?
<micahg> jdstrand: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Specs/Lucid/FirefoxNewSupportModel/xulrunner-list has teh packages and there is a gobby doc for the extensions that we will probably move to the wiki
<micahg> jdstrand: the table at the bottom is what we're backporting
<jdstrand> micahg: yes, that's it. thanks!
<micahg> jdstrand: chrisccoulson wrote up a plan as well
<micahg> jdstrand: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Mozilla/FirefoxHardyJaunty
<micahg> jdstrand: if the porting is done (I hope by Tuesday) if you want, I can help with some testing in the mornings (not sure if that's more important than the packages for jaunty/karmic)
<jdstrand> micahg: when do you expect the call for testing email to go out?
<jdstrand> micahg: testing is everything
<micahg> jdstrand: I'm hoping tuesday, I'll be working Sun/Mon to finish any packaging
<jdstrand> micahg: we can potentially identify problems that way, and incorporate fixes in the jaunty/karmic stuff
<micahg> jdstrand: k, well, when do you expect to be on Tues morning?
<jdstrand> micahg: hmmm.. if the call for testing goes our tuesday, then when is it hoped these will hit -security?
<micahg> jdstrand: I hope I can find people to upload/copy&rebuild what I need to the security PPA over the weekend and hopefully < 10 packages left to build tues morning
<jdstrand> micahg: I have monday off. Tuesday I will start at 13:00 UTC
<micahg> jdstrand: I will make a point to be on then and hopefully will have had a chance to catch up w/ chrisccoulson by then
<jdstrand> micahg: my plan for next week is testing of this update. I think we need all hands on deck for testing though, and not just a few of us
<micahg> jdstrand: my only concern is I can't do testing and karmic/jaunty porting
<jdstrand> so I'm hoping the call for testing will elicit lots of feedback (positive I hope!)
<micahg> jdstrand: I can send a message to the bugsquad as well to help w/testing
<jdstrand> micahg: I realize that, but the testing will ultimately help your confidence with the porting
<jdstrand> this is a huge update and while I'll test it, I don't want to be the only one doing that
<micahg> jdstrand: k, that's fine, I've just never done anything like this before and didn't know where the priorities are
<jdstrand> I'm not suggesting I will be, I just think this requires a big effort
<jdstrand> micahg: if that requires talking to your manager/etc, I understand
<jdstrand> this is a big update on a stable LTS release
<jdstrand> we strive for and agressively test for no regressions
<jdstrand> we won't be able to test everything, but the more people we have, the better chance we have at finding things/demonstrating things are ok for most
<micahg> jdstrand: it will be chrisccoulson's call then, I'll discuss with him on Tuesday
<jdstrand> micahg: cool, thanks
<micahg> jdstrand: you have a minute for an OT question?
<jdstrand> micahg: in terms of support, we have a responsibility to the jaunty 3.0 users, of course. however, hardy LTS users are likely more numerous and definitely less forgiving with regressions
<micahg> jdstrand: k, makes sense
<jdstrand> micahg: so the biggest impact we can have is to test the crap out of hardy. that will build confidence in your work on jaunty, so it isn't wasted time either way
<jdstrand> micahg: ok, shoot
<micahg> jdstrand: k
<micahg> jdstrand: do you know of a good central password repo tool?
<jdstrand> micahg: can you explain your use case?
<micahg> jdstrand: root password store for lots of servers
<chrisccoulson> micahg / jdstrand - i've not read the whole scrollback yet, but if you;re talking about testing, then i'm already discussing with ara about coordinating that
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: that is good news
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: my only concern is that enough people are testing it
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I was wondering if my time was better spent continuing porting once hardy is done or to test hardy
<jdstrand> s/only/biggest/
<jdstrand> micahg: re passwords> is this just for you to maintain locally or for all those servers to access?
<chrisccoulson> micahg - your time is probably better spent porting
<micahg> jdstrand: well, it's for a team to manage these devices
<BUGabundo> evening
<micahg> chrisccoulson: k
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: mind you, I haven't been a part of your conversation with ara, but imho the most important thing is testing
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: if the resources are there without micahg, then that's fine
<jdstrand> micahg: otoh I don't have a recommendation, sorry
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand - yeah, we haven't discussed how exactly to test it yet, but she is aware of this and is going to help out
<chrisccoulson> tbh, the thing i'm most worried about is getting the upgrade paths right
<micahg> jdstrand: k, was just wondering if your team had a favorite tool for this use case
<chrisccoulson> i'm quite confident that everything will be ok functionally
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I'm not sure about that
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: the upgrade paths is part of testing
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I'm referring to the rdepends
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: but this is I think the largest security update ever performed within Ubuntu
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand - yeah, i need to get it right ;)
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: heh
<jdstrand> of course
<chrisccoulson> i think i'm going to have to work on monday
<chrisccoulson> i wonder if i can defer my vacation for a few days ;)
<jdstrand> at the risk of stating the obvious, this is complex and high profile and most importantly, a very large number of users are going to be affected
<micahg> chrisccoulson: s/days/weeks :)
<chrisccoulson> ;)
<jdstrand> on an LTS, these users are very unforgiving of regressions
<jdstrand> (ie, enterprise users)
<chrisccoulson> yeah, that's what worries me ;)
<jdstrand> we need as many people doing functional testing as possible
<jdstrand> upgrades next
<micahg> jdstrand: we can always blame upgrades on Lucid :)
<jdstrand> if ara can dedicate resources to that, great
<micahg> and fix for .1
<jdstrand> I plan to be testing this too, but 2-3 people really does not seem like enough...
<chrisccoulson> yeah, hardy -> lucid upgrades aren't enabled yet
<micahg> chrisccoulson: they're not
<micahg> ?
<jdstrand> at least not for the quick turnaround that I perceive is desired for publication
<micahg> chrisccoulson: what upgrade path is there for hardy at this point?
<chrisccoulson> micahg - not yet (it's not offered by u-m anyway)
<chrisccoulson> micahg - no upgrade path is offered in u-m atm
<chrisccoulson> although
<chrisccoulson> it is technically still possible to upgrade to intrepid, as the archive isn't on oldreleases yet
<micahg> chrisccoulson: ah, but they can choose it then?  is hardy -> intrepid still offered, or was that turned off in u-m?
<chrisccoulson> i'm going to ask about moving that next week
<jdstrand> that should be turned off
<chrisccoulson> micahg - u-m in hardy offers no upgrades atm
<jdstrand> if it isn't, that is a serious problem
<micahg> chrisccoulson: ok
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: I asked micahg, but I'll ask you. when is the call for testing email going out (micahg said tuesday hopefully)? when do you hope for this to be published to -security?
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand - yeah, tuesday seems like a good time (although, it will be possible to test the firefox and extension upgrades before then, hopefully)
<chrisccoulson> i might not go to bed tonight until all the extensions are done ;)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: yeah, I'll finish those first, so that should be Monday
<micahg> chrisccoulson: also, we need to make sure any extensions (not addons) work as well
<micahg> chrisccoulson: have you thought about openjdk backport yet?
<chrisccoulson> micahg - yeah, that was in the mail i sent to ara earlier (the one pasted in to the wiki)
<chrisccoulson> i'm not sure about openjdk
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I'm going to try to grab the commit that built it for xul192 and add that to the hardy version and see if it works
<chrisccoulson> cooo, thanks
<chrisccoulson> s/cooo/cool
<chrisccoulson> lol
<jdstrand> please consider sun-java too -- it is very popular on hardy
<asac> ack
<micahg> jdstrand: I think that might already work
<fta> http://arstechnica.com/microsoft/news/2010/05/for-some-companies-ie-6s-ineptitude-is-a-feature-not-flaw.ars
<chrisccoulson> i will install that when i text the next round of extension updates on hardy
<asac> chrisccoulson: get mvo involved in testing the upgrades
<micahg> jdstrand: more than that, on hardy sun-java6 is the default java :)
<asac> chrisccoulson: he has a good infrastrcuture to test various combinations
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: ok. let me be blunt. how do you see testing going? keeping in mind monday is a holiday in the US
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand, monday is also a holiday in the UK
<jdstrand> micahg: well, it is still multiverse, but yes
<chrisccoulson> although, tbh, i think i will be working on monday
<asac> chrisccoulson: the release 3.6.4 is now scheduled june 7/8 :)
<asac> so another week ;)
<asac> build6 is going out
<micahg> asac: I now understand your original worries about this project :)
<chrisccoulson> asac - that's quite a relief
<chrisccoulson> asac - build6 is already in the PPA ;)
<asac> heh ;)
<micahg> asac: still June 1 on the releases page
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: what is the testing plan? if there is a URL, can you point me to it?
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand - rick started a page here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Mozilla/FirefoxHardyJaunty
<jdstrand> yeah, I saw that. it is quite high level
<chrisccoulson> but i haven't done any proper planning for testing yet (i'm still trying to get everything updated)
<asac> chrisccoulson: micahg: jdstrand forwarded you that mail
<chrisccoulson> asac - thanks
<micahg> asac: k, thanks
<chrisccoulson> asac - is that a list that anyone can subscribe to?
 * jdstrand feels like he isn't getting through...
<micahg> chrisccoulson: that's the sec list for Ubuntu
<micahg> chrisccoulson: oops, mozilla
<asac> chrisccoulson: no. but we should get you subscribed to announce
<asac> i think its invite only ... could be that it changed
<chrisccoulson> asac - yeah, would be useful ;)
<micahg> asac: not on their lists page
<asac> yeah its invite only
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand - so, mvo has offered to help out with upgrade tests
<chrisccoulson> (in #ubuntu-desktop a few moments ago)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I think jdstrand is saying we should have a full test plan ready when the call goes out to maximize testing
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: I appreciate your continued work in getting the update ready to test. I also appreciate that you know this is a big update that needs testing and you are willing to do it. in the past, testing has largely fallen on the mozilla maintainer and myself. I am extremely concerned that more resources than 2-3 people have not been allocated for testing this huge update
<jdstrand> many users could be affected. the reputation of Ubuntu's LTS is at stake
<jdstrand> and not least of which (to me), my name will be on the USN
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand - that's why ara is involved too. she's going to get people involved with testing as well
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: where is the conversation with ara taking place?
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: I may be worrying simply because I haven't been part of the testing conversation...
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand - via e-mail at the moment, although there's not much in the way of details. that's something i need to start pushing along next week though
<chrisccoulson> i'll make sure you're involved with that
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: ok. I very much appreciate it
<micahg> chrisccoulson: now that we have another week, what's the plan?
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: please CC security@ubuntu.com so our whole team can know what is happening (in the case of regressions, any one of us may need to respond)
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand - ok, will do
<micahg> chrisccoulson: also, can you CC me on the test stuff also, please
<chrisccoulson> micahg - the plan is the same (get hardy ready, then work on karmic and jaunty)
<chrisccoulson> giving priority to getting extensions updated too
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: again, I apologize if I am being a pain :) I want what we all want: a smoothe update
<micahg> chrisccoulson: k, the thing is that extensions compile against xul, so that's a possible issue as well
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand - no worries ;)
<jdstrand> I just happen to know what regressions in stable releases feel like, and it is no fun.... avoiding them is *way* better ;)
<chrisccoulson> i feel your pain - i expect i probably won't sleep much between now and roll-out ;)
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: through testing comes confidence
<asac> chrisccoulson: jdstrand: send a mail to Dan asking you to be added to security-announce ... if you dont get added by mid next week let me know
<chrisccoulson> asac - thanks
<jdstrand> if we can be confident that the vast majority of users will have a smooth upgrade, that is a very good thing
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand - if you want, then you can already start testing hardy
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: well, that is how this conversation started
<chrisccoulson> (firefox and xulrunner are in the PPA, along with ubufox and some other extensions)
<chrisccoulson> but not everything is there yet
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: I was told some 30 things needed to be uploaded still
<jdstrand> ok
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand - yeah, that's right. but the major thing is updated already :)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: firefox is less likely to break in Hardy than the rdepends/extensions(plugins)
<jdstrand> that may be, but we need to test it all :)
<micahg> jdstrand: of course
 * jdstrand goes to download
<chrisccoulson> are powerpc and hppa officially supported on hardy?
<chrisccoulson> oh, that's not too bad. webkit only fails to build on those arch's because the symbols files need updating
<micahg> chrisccoulson: according to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/PackageArchive#Official%20Architectures the answer is no
<chrisccoulson> micahg - thanks. it doesn't matter too much, as it looks like the webkit build failure is a trivial issue anyway
<micahg> chrisccoulson: it'll matter is the rdepends FTBFS though :)
<chrisccoulson> right, i can't build libproxy, enable the gnome component in libsoup and build epiphany until webkit has built ;)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I mean the xul rdepends :)
<chrisccoulson> ah
<jdstrand> fwiw, imo if it didn't build before don't worry about it. if say, epiphany did build on powerpc and doesn't because say webkit doesn't build, that is a problem
<jdstrand> s/and doesn't/and doesn't now/
<asac> jdstrand: chrisccoulson: you got mail?
<chrisccoulson> asac - not yet
<chrisccoulson> asac - oh, actually, i did ;)
<chrisccoulson> my mail filter moved it in to my mozilla mailing list folder ;)
<chrisccoulson> i probably should have checked there first
<asac> cool
<fta> is it clear enough? http://paste.ubuntu.com/441058/
<fta> ..that it will be wiped out at the end of the session
<BUGabundo> asac: https://edge.launchpad.net/~network-manager/+archive/trunk you lazy arse :)
<fta> ?
<asac> BUGabundo: please ping cyphermox
<asac> that should have been set free already
<asac> fta: what is the temp provile for?
<asac> fta: i would say: "--temp-profile"
<fta> asac, debugging, testing stuff with a fresh profile, ..
<fta> i wanted to express the idea that it will be removed
<asac> right. but temp implies that better imo
<BUGabundo> asac: so you basicly don't do any more work anymore? just delegate ? :D
<asac> BUGabundo: i want to give others a chance to step up ..
<BUGabundo> okay
<fta> asac, http://paste.ubuntu.com/441065/ ?
<asac> not sure if clean is the right word ... maybe "Start with a new and temporary profile"
<asac> i think clean is just computer slang
<asac> or "Start with an empty and temporary profile"
<asac> but in the end it doesnt matter much
<asac> i think typical use is: BUGabundo complains that everything crashes; you say: try with --temp-profile ;)
<BUGabundo> yep
<BUGabundo> and it works
<asac> oh ... you already tested. nice.
<BUGabundo> asac: alias chromiumnew='chromiumdatadir="$(mktemp -d)";chromiumdiskcache="$(mktemp -d)";chromium-browser --user-data-dir=$chromiumdatadir --disk-cache-dir=$chromiumdiskcache'
<fta> will be unnecessary tomorrow
<BUGabundo> don't care
<BUGabundo> wfm
<BUGabundo> :)
<BUGabundo> and 'should' always work , with any version of chromium or chrome in pretty much any OS
<fta> i like jdstrand's idea too: http://penguindroppings.wordpress.com/2010/05/17/browser-profiles-in-chromium/
<asac> yeah ... multi profile is good
<asac> but its perceived as too power userish ;)
<fta> most users won't even notice, users never read man pages
<asac> right. and for firefox its just legacy afik ... they officially dont support multiple profiles
<BUGabundo> they aren't??
<BUGabundo> that's a major loss
<chrisccoulson> bah, we have far too many extensions in the archive ;)
<asac> chrisccoulson: right. thats what i meant
<fta> oh my, the new ffmpeg killed mplayer
<fta> mplayer: relocation error: mplayer: symbol codec_wav_tags, version LIBAVFORMAT_52 not defined in file libavformat.so.52 with link time reference
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2010-05-29
<chrisccoulson> awesome, i just tried a hardy update from the PPA so far, and i haven't found any issues yet
<DASPRiD> chrisccoulson, shall we help you find them? :)
<chrisccoulson> DASPRiD, feel free ;)
<DASPRiD> look under the panel :)
<gnomefreak> only i can screw everything up except for tb i think
<caac> hi there, I entered the PPA for thunderbird, and installed it, i did a sudo apt-get update, and it failed to update thunderbird, what might be the reason?
<caac> anyone?
<caac> hello?
<fta> asac, chrisccoulson, jcastro: http://people.ubuntu.com/~fta/ppa-dashboard/  (improved)
<BUGabundo> evening slackers & weekenders
<chrisccoulson> there's no slackers in here ;)
<BUGabundo> lier :)
<BUGabundo> sure there are
<fta> chrisccoulson, could you plz wipe sqlite/intrepid from ums? http://people.ubuntu.com/~fta/ppa-dashboard/ubuntu-mozilla-security--ppa.html
<chrisccoulson> fta - done
<fta> thanks
<fta> we'll see in ~10min
<fta> i hoped the LP API would be fast enough to do that in live, but it's far from possible
<fta> would need to be ~100x faster
<chrisccoulson> heh, i think it takes a long time for the packages to disappear ;)
<fta> \o/
<fta> BUGabundo, do you know if there's already a ppa or something for the sound menu v2?
<fta> chrisccoulson, ^^
<BUGabundo> what's sound v2?
<chrisccoulson> i'm not sure if there is a PPA yet
<chrisccoulson> there is one for the network indicator already
<fta> hm, o
<fta> k
<fta> BUGabundo, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoundMenu
<BUGabundo> fta: ch is drawing a black bar, half the size of the tab bar to 80% of my screen :(
<fta> let me restart it
<fta> (btw, some devs claim they haven't restarted theirs for months)
<fta> nope, it's fine
<BUGabundo> fta: have you started making preparations for Chromium OS ? or did you gave up?
<fta> i didn't do anything yet
<fta> -yet
<fta> i'm not sure it's worth spending time on, esp. that i would have to host everything
<fta> and i don't have the h/w to really test it
<BUGabundo> please do
<BUGabundo> I'm counting on you :)
<fta> if you're willing to offer me a tablet, i might consider do it ;)
<BUGabundo> don't trust much on that x86 guy
<fta> doing
<BUGabundo> okay
<BUGabundo> I will
<BUGabundo> once I find a nice one, I like for my self
<BUGabundo> if its under 200€, ill give you one
<BUGabundo> deal?
<fta> well, i can't say before i really look deeply into this. it all depends on the targeted h/w i suppose, i'm not sure where that thing is supposed to run
<fta> i'm not the type of guy working for bounties, but i sure appreciate gifts ;)
<fta> hm, some russian guy is hammering my mailfarm
<fta> i wonder if the python slowness i'm observing with the LP API is caused by this: http://code.google.com/p/httplib2/issues/detail?id=91
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2010-05-30
<techzg> How to install/enable ubiquity on Firefox 3.6.3?
<micahg> techzg: Ubiquity is no longer under development AFAIK
<micahg> @seen micahg
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2011-05-23
<fta> dpm, hi, i have a problem with the translations imports
<fta> some files never get imported in 24h, and are replaced by newer ones which are not imported either
<dpm> good morning fta. I'm not sure what could cause that. Do you think you could ping henninge on #launchpad? He knows the code best
<fta> dpm, well, none of my lp bugs moved a iota in months/years. i gave up on lp fixing stuff
<fta> dpm, btw, the chromium desktop file is now imported in lp
<dpm> fta, regardless of bugs, you'll get a better answer from a Launchpad developer who knows the code rather than from me. You can ask me any time and I can answer as best as I can, but there are times when I have to direct you to the launchpad devs because I just don't know what's going on in LP
<Tm_T> hi
<Tm_T> is there a reason why beta packages are not set to install next to the stable firefox in this ppa? https://launchpad.net/~mozillateam/+archive/firefox-next
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand_, we don't need this anymore on oneiric do we: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/firefox/firefox-beta.head/view/head:/debian/firefox.preinst.in#L40 ?
<chrisccoulson> actually
<chrisccoulson> we probably do. i just saw "9.04" and thought "KILL IT" ;)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: you can get rid of the outer block since there's no upgrade path from anything but lucid to P and natty to oneiric
<chrisccoulson> right, i'll probably get rid of that biut
<chrisccoulson> **bit
<micahg> chrisccoulson: Tm_T had a question about the beta channel not being parallel installable, could you address that? (I figure it's just more overhead than it's worth)
<micahg> [05:51] <Tm_T> is there a reason why beta packages are not set to install next to the stable firefox in this ppa? https://launchpad.net/~mozillateam/+archive/firefox-next
<chrisccoulson> yeah, that's deliberate
<chrisccoulson> parallel installable is a PITA and means they are useless to us for testing upgrades
<micahg> chrisccoulson: oh, BTW, Firefox didn't restart when I clicked the restart button in the browser, it did close though
<micahg> upgrade in natty from 4 to 5
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i've heard that one before
<jdstrand_> chrisccoulson: re unconditionally disabling the profile-- if you are no longer doing daily build for < jaunty, it can be removed
<chrisccoulson> cool, i'll remove that then
<jdstrand_> chrisccoulson: actually, hold on a sec
<jdstrand_> chrisccoulson: well, it gets weird with daily builds
<jdstrand_> chrisccoulson: so if [ "$major" -lt 10 ] && [ "$version" != "9.10" ]; then <- that can go if no longer building on 9.04 and earlier
<micahg> jdstrand_: no dailies before lucid for us anymore
<micahg> jdstrand_: I said the outer block can go since there's no upgrade path
<jdstrand_> the other: 'if [ "$1" = "install" ]; then' should stay
<jdstrand_> micahg: k. I'll let you handle then
<jdstrand_> (that is what I was getting at)
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, i'm wondering if i should just disable test pilot on our beta builds
<chrisccoulson> it's a PITA
<chrisccoulson> i have to set app.update.channel to beta to make it work, but setting that enables the channel switcher in Help -> About, which is obviously not much use to us
<fta> jcastro, hi, can you please drop this? https://launchpad.net/chromium-webkit
<jcastro> hmmm, I don't even know why this was created
<jcastro> I don't see a way to delete, so I marked it as inactive
<fta> thanks
<BUGabundo> evening
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2011-05-24
<Tm_T> chrisccoulson_: ah, thanks for the answer
<Tm_T> now I have to figure out how I can have beta and stable running in production environment (:
<chrisccoulson_> Tm_T, you can't really. even if you download the build from mozilla.org, they will share profile data
<chrisccoulson_> making them parallel installable requires some pretty nasty hacks in our packages which makes us unable to use them for any sort of meaningful testing
<chrisccoulson_> in addition to not being able to use the proper branding
<chrisccoulson_> in the future, whats in the beta channel (and our firefox-next PPA) is basically what is going to end up in the distro
<chrisccoulson_> so it's a fairly key part of our QA now
<fta> gasp, i should not have rebooted. it's unusable now.
<fta> dpm, hi. could you please answer http://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=83397 ?
<dpm> fta, sure, on it
<Tm_T> chrisccoulson_: ah, I might end up doing some mix of installing on different prefix and using other profile/user account
<dpm> fta, ok, answered, thanks for the heads up
<bhearsum> chrisccoulson_: am now
<chrisccoulson_> bhearsum, are you responding to my ping from a few days ago?
<chrisccoulson_> i can't remember what that was for now ;)
<bhearsum> yeah :P
<chrisccoulson_> bhearsum, https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-daily/+archive/firefox-aurora
<chrisccoulson_> nothing in there yet though ;)
<chrisccoulson_> i will start some builds after the next merge
<bhearsum> oh, sweet!
<Saamm> how can I install xul-notify extension in Firefox 4. It works with firefox 3
<micahg> Saamm: you can't, it's been abandoned upstream
<Saamm> oh
<Saamm> Too bad it was good extension. Is there a way to update it?
<micahg> actually, I think Debian bumped the compatability version in their last upload, but idk if it actually will work
<Saamm> Can you give the link to updated package.
<micahg> Saamm: oh, maybe not, was only bumped to 3.6
<Saamm> :( Thanks anyway
<chrisccoulson_> bumping the compatibility won't work, it's using interfaces that have been removed
<chrisccoulson_> (nsIExtensionManager)
<chrisccoulson_> jeez, mozvoikko doesn't appear to be very well maintained
<chrisccoulson_> i'm really not sure what we're going to do about that
<micahg> chrisccoulson_: talk to dpm and see if he can drum up interest?
<chrisccoulson_> i'm going to try and reimplement it in JS
<fta> \o/ i restored my desktop to a sane state
<fta> no more blue
<fta> and far less light grey
<chrisccoulson_> fta - i haven't done any more updates since i upgraded to oneiric last week
<fta> yesterday, they broke everything
<chrisccoulson_> my machine is *barely* working already, i'm not sure i want to break it further ;)
<fta> what's broken?
<micahg> gdm is totally broke on oneiric AFAICT, I switched to kdm for the moment
<fta> it's quite ok here
<micahg> then the dependencies aren't correct
 * micahg is using xubuntu
<chrisccoulson_> w00t, mozvoikko builds again
<chrisccoulson_> now to see if it actually works
<chrisccoulson_> although, i have no idea how to test it really. i guess i need to be finnish
<chrisccoulson_> well, finnish spellchecking works
<chrisccoulson_> i guess it's good then
<m_conley> chrisccoulson_: ping
<chrisccoulson_> hi m_conley
<m_conley> chrisccoulson_: hey - was wondering if you'd had a chance to look at unitylauncher-extension yet
<chrisccoulson_> m_conley, i was going to wait until we got tbird 3.3 in the archive
<m_conley> chrisccoulson_: ah, ok - that's fine.
<m_conley> chrisccoulson_: other question:  have you been able to get Chromebug working in 3.3 yet?
<chrisccoulson_> i haven't tried recently
<m_conley> chrisccoulson_: alright.  I just miss my favourite tool. :)
<chrisccoulson_> m_conley, it still doesn't work?
<m_conley> chrisccoulson_: for me, no. crashes on startup.
<chrisccoulson_> b'ah, we still have far too many extensions in lucid and maverick
<chrisccoulson_> i can see my free time this cycle rapidly disappearing
<micahg> chrisccoulson_: I'll take some of them
<fta> hm, the chromium builds are starting to timeout a lot at build time on amd64 maverick and lucid
<fta> i guess it's time to move to ld-gold
<fta> BUGabundo, ola
<BUGabundo> hey folks
<BUGabundo> fta: hey. is it chromium or is 11.10 messing with the X?
<BUGabundo> I see HUGE red squares
<fta> BUGabundo, did you upgrade today?
<BUGabundo> where used to be buttons
<fta> screenshot
<BUGabundo> fta: fully upgraded
<BUGabundo> pidgin is missing icons too
<BUGabundo> so im blaming 11.10
<fta> that's gnome3
<BUGabundo> ahh
<fta> do you have gnome-themes-standard?
<fta> show me
<BUGabundo> let me see
<BUGabundo> The following NEW packages will be installed:
<BUGabundo>   gnome-themes-standard
<BUGabundo> The following partially installed packages will be configured:
<BUGabundo>   gnome-icon-theme{b} totem totem-mozilla totem-plugins totem-plugins-extra
<BUGabundo> 0 packages upgraded, 1 newly installed, 0 to remove and 15 not upgraded.
<BUGabundo> Need to get 903 kB of archives. After unpacking 6,058 kB will be used.
<BUGabundo> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<BUGabundo>   gnome-icon-theme: Depends: libgtk-3-bin but it is not going to be installed.
<BUGabundo> YAY for broken depencies
<fta> you have something wrong
<fta> it's all installable here
<fta> 15 not upgraded is not good
<BUGabundo> it wants to remove 34 packages :S
<BUGabundo> heck
<BUGabundo> let me do it!
<BUGabundo> Accept this solution? [Y/n/q/?]
<BUGabundo> a BIG YES
<BUGabundo> The following packages will be REMOVED:
<BUGabundo>   apturl{a} banshee{a} banshee-extension-soundmenu{a} banshee-extension-ubuntuonemusicstore{a} brasero{a} empathy{a} empathy-common{u}   eog{a} evince{a} evince-dbg{a} evolution-webcal{u} gir1.2-totem-1.0{u} gir1.2-totem-plparser-1.0{u} gnome-applets{a}   gnome-codec-install{a} gnome-control-center{a} gnome-icon-theme{a} gnome-panel{a} gnome-screensaver{a} gnome-session{a}   gnome-themes-ubuntu{a} humanity-icon-theme{a} indicator-a
<[reed]> what's the package that contains the gpg keys for the various ubuntu repos?
<chrisccoulson_> micahg, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/FirefoxUpgradeChecklist/5.0
<chrisccoulson_> [reed], those are shipped with apt i think
<chrisccoulson_> /usr/share/apt/ubuntu-archive.gpg
<[reed]> seems like also ubuntu-keyring
<micahg> chrisccoulson_: thanks for setting that up
<micahg> chrisccoulson_: I want to confirm with jdstrand, but I'm ok with uploading empty packages for the extensions in universe in lucid and maverick with a debconf prompt saying that people should install them from addons.mozilla.org
<chrisccoulson_> micahg, i think if we ship the xpi's in /usr/lib/firefox-5.0/distribution, then they get installed to the profile on the next restart instead
<chrisccoulson_> where they will be managed by the addons-manager
<micahg> chrisccoulson_: so basically, this'll then be the last update we have to do for them?
<chrisccoulson_> micahg, if it works ;)
<micahg> ok, well, let's test that theory then :)
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2011-05-25
<micahg> chrisccoulson_: where are you uploading to stage stuff?
<micahg> fta: PM?
<fta> sure, bug 787846 for you btw
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 787846 in chromium-browser "11.0.696.68 -> 11.0.696.71" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/787846
<micahg> fta: thanks
<fta> from the security channel
<fta> i didn't paste the descriptions, because those bugs are not disclosed yet
<fta> and are not controlled by google
<micahg> fta: BTW, there's a new gyp available in Debian for merge/sync
<fta> doesn't matter, i stopped using it
<micahg> fta: k, you want me to take care of it then?
<fta> gyp? our chromium stopped using it long ago, not sure what else needs it
<fta> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/72379090/buildlog_ubuntu-oneiric-armel.chromium-browser_11.0.696.71~r86024-0ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<micahg> fta: I was asking with my MOTU hat on, sorry for the confusion
<fta> still the ld crash on armel :p
<micahg> ugh, janimo hasn't had time to look at it, I probably can't get to it until next week
<fta> asac, ^^
<asac> fta: do you have a bug on that?
<asac> let me give that log to our porting queue lead ... i guess he wants a bug though
<asac> fta: one mastery that might be interesting would be to biuld normal ... if fail, run one more make with V=1
<asac> fta: did michael opdenacker talk to you about board?
<asac> fta: suihkulokki in #linaro is now our master of porting queue/effort
<fta> dpm, hi. could you please fix this string? https://translations.launchpad.net/chromium-browser/translations/+pots/chromium-strings/ca/+translate?batch=10&show=all&search=El%20Chromium%20OS%20no%20%C3%A9s%20compatible%20amb%20l%27execuci%C3%B3%20d%27aplicacions%20externes%20que%20gestionen%20els%20enlla%C3%A7os%20%25%7BSCHEME%7D
<dpm> fta, sure, on a call, will fix in a couple of hours
<fta> dpm, thanks
<fta> dpm, it's been like that for days :P
<dpm> fta, ok, finished earlier than expected with the call. String fixed.
<fta> thanks
<BUGabundo> firefox-trunk: Installed: 7.0~a1~hg20110525r70149 !!!!!! 7!!!!!!!!!
<BUGabundo> we are on a quick pace
<BUGabundo> aren't we ?
<fta> BUGabundo, it doesn't mean it's better ;)
<BUGabundo> no
<fta> BUGabundo, btw, did you fix your desktop
<BUGabundo> it means it breaks it
<BUGabundo> no
<BUGabundo> fighting it very hard
<BUGabundo> stupid gtk3
<fta> you probably installed something (long?) before the transition started
<BUGabundo> no idea
<BUGabundo> I never do dangerous upgrades
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2011-05-26
<Omega> BUGabundo: version numbers don't really mean anything
<BUGabundo> I know
<xjjk> mm is the latest firefox-next build crashing a lot or is it just me
<xjjk> i.e. 3 crashes in the last 20 min
<micahg> xjjk: wfm on natty
<xjjk> I'm still on maverick
<xjjk> eh, time to disable all my extensions…
<micahg> xjjk: can you report the crash to mozilla?
<xjjk> yes, reported the last 3 with the built-in crash reporter
<xjjk> fortunately I've -dbg and -mozsymbols installed
<micahg> xjjk: you actually don't need either to report crashes to mozilla
<xjjk> right
<xjjk> sorry, was just asking if it was known
<xjjk> if it isn't, should start investigating it now…
<micahg> chrisccoulson: any problem with pasting crashids here? ^^
<xjjk> ehh the crash reporter doesn't really tell you anything interesting…
<chrisccoulson> it doesn't because i've not submitted the symbols from firefox-next
<chrisccoulson> please run it in gdb
<micahg> chrisccoulson: when beta 3 comes, can you submit those?
<xjjk> just to confirm: there isn't a PPA/etc following the Firefox Aurora channel, right?
<xjjk> mm crashing in wordcopy.c
<xjjk> something to do with cache
<xjjk> time to clear my cache, I suppose
<xjjk> and problems appear to be gone after clearing cache…
* micahg changed the topic of #ubuntu-mozillateam to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Mozilla Team: | Firefox 4.0.1 10.04-10.10 http://is.gd/5Fyywu | Firefox 5.0b2 10.10-11.04 http://is.gd/WUM9i5 | Seamonkey 2.0.13 in http://is.gd/dsudW needs testing | Firefox 3.6.17 (10.04-10.10) Firefox 4.0.1 (11.04)/Thunderbird 3.1.10 in Stable Releases  | Report Mozilla PPA bugs here: http://is.gd/hdZc1
<chrisccoulson> bhearsum, you haven't started aurora builds yet have you?
<chrisccoulson> **restarted
<fta> woww, linking with ld-gold is fast
<fta> now the next bottleneck is lzma
<bhearsum> chrisccoulson: we haven't started publishing nightlies yet, nope
<bhearsum> we're still deciding what to back out / pref off
<chrisccoulson> bhearsum, ok, thanks
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: hey - do you know if there's a channel for EDS development?
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: IRC channel
<m_conley> ?
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: nm - think I found it. :)
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: ping
<chrisccoulson> hi m_conley
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: hey - so this just popped up on my radar:  https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=659918
<ubot2> Mozilla bug 659918 in OS Integration "Thunderbird's internal pref for setting default mail program is still using the old url-handler stuff in gconf." [Normal,New: ]
<chrisccoulson> fixed already :)
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: am I correct in assuming that this is related to that GIO service patch you landed not too long ago?
<chrisccoulson> yeah, that's https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=624341
<ubot2> Mozilla bug 624341 in OS Integration "Update check for default mailer to work the new way (glib >= 2.27.1)" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<m_conley> ah, lovely
<m_conley> :)
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: thanks!
<micahg> chrisccoulson: we still have fallback on older glib implementations, right?
<chrisccoulson> micahg, yes
<micahg> chrisccoulson: k
<fta> chrisccoulson, do you maintain the translations of your desktop files in lp now?
<BUGabundo> evening
<fta> gasp, the new adblock is broken
<BUGabundo> hehe
<fta> weird to see ads
<BUGabundo> ahaahahahaahahahahah
<BUGabundo> fta: Order has been handed over to the carrier and is in transit
<BUGabundo> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Asus-EeePad-Transformer-Tablet-Android/dp/B004TB0EMK/ref=pd_rhf_p_t_1
<fta> what for?
<fta> i'm quite happy with my galaxy tab
<BUGabundo> this is better :D
<BUGabundo> yours the 7"?
<fta> yes
<fta> i bring it with me almost everywhere, something you can't do with a 10"
<BUGabundo> right
<BUGabundo> I plan to use it at home
<BUGabundo> already have a 4.3" Desire HD
<fta> yep, i think i'll get a 10" or more next time, to keep at home, but i'll still use my 7"
<fta> i'm waiting for the new coupled smartphone+tablet contract from my isp, see if it's worth it
<fta> hm, it seems the last chromium daily is broken..
<fta> my canvas are gone in http://people.ubuntu.com/~fta/chromium/stats/stats.html
<BUGabundo> 7" feels to big to carry
<BUGabundo> maybe up to 5"
<fta> depends on your usage
<fta> i read books & magazines, it's just the size
<BUGabundo> yeah
<fta> the web is nicer in 7" too, less need to scroll
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2011-05-27
<[reed]> micahg: around?
<micahg> [reed]: now I am, what can I do for you?
<BUGabundo> nite folks
<micahg> night BUGabundo
<chrisccoulson> ooh, b3 builds to prepare
<chrisccoulson> hi m_conley, how are you?
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: hey!  good, yourself?
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, good, but busy thanks
<chrisccoulson> are you ok with the work items that got added to the default mail client blueprint?
<m_conley> I've been keeping up with it, and I haven't seen anything that's shocked me yet
<chrisccoulson> cool
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: EDS integration is a bit of a pain.  The documentation is pretty poor.
<chrisccoulson> yeah, we don't really have good documentation for anything :(
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, did you figure out if there is an API for creating addressbooks?
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: there is indeed
<chrisccoulson> oh, that's good
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: but I haven't looked too deeply into it
<chrisccoulson> the calendar stuff concerns me a bit. i thought i'd be able to convince everyone that it just isn't that important for most users ;)
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: have you spoken with any of the Lightning developers?
<chrisccoulson> not yet. i'm pretty busy already with https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/FirefoxUpgradeChecklist/5.0 and https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-o-mozilla-rapid-release-maintenance
<fta> chrisccoulson, do you maintain the translations of your desktop files in lp now?
<chrisccoulson> fta - not yet. i'm not using lp for any translations atm
<chrisccoulson> that's something else i need to do this cycle
<fta> chrisccoulson, maybe this can help: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~chromium-team/chromium-browser/chromium-translations-tools.head/view/head:/desktop2gettext.py
<chrisccoulson> it's not good that every blueprint assigned to me this cycle has Priority: High ;)
<chrisccoulson> fta - thanks, will take a look
<fta> it's standalone, you can translate just your desktop files in lp without anything else
<BUGabundo> fta: chromium zoom is broken
<BUGabundo> it doesn't remember it over restarts
<bhearsum> chrisccoulson: fyi, we put out the first 6.0a2 aurora builds today
<chrisccoulson> bhearsum, yeah, i saw. thanks
<chrisccoulson> i'm just preparing some builds too :)
<bhearsum> cool!
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, maintaining a binary extension is hard
<bhearsum> yeah
<chrisccoulson> my code is full of ifdef's now so it builds on all branches ;)
<bhearsum> is the Unity extension binary?
<bhearsum> i guess it has to be to integrate at that level
<chrisccoulson> bhearsum, yeah, that's the one i was referring to
<chrisccoulson> i should try to get this merged in to core at some point
<bhearsum> oh, upstream?
<chrisccoulson> yeah
<chrisccoulson> that was always the plan. i always hoped that this extension would be temporary ;)
<bhearsum> i wonder how that would go over, we're not very great at dealing with distro-specific things
<bhearsum> we don't even have any build or test infrastructure that could compile or run it!
<chrisccoulson> bhearsum, yeah, i'm not sure. there's a bug open for it already though
<bhearsum> oh, cool
<bhearsum> roc seems supportive in that bug, that's good news :)
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i just need to find some time to actually submit a patch now :)
<chrisccoulson> i'm hoping that i can base most of it on the extension i wrote
<fta> micahg, Cced you to bug 789223
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 789223 in binutils "ld.gold.real: fatal error: out of file descriptors and couldn't close any" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/789223
<micahg> fta: thanks
<fta> micahg, we will soon be unable to build with the regular ld, it's becoming too big, hence too slow and makes the builders kill the build because they see no activity
<fta> it used to happen on armel, now with ch13, it impacts lucid and maverick
<micahg> fta: can we break it up into 2 sources?
<fta> ?
<micahg> build some of the components first and then build depend on them
<fta> it's too big to link the final binary
<micahg> ah
<micahg> how does upstream do it?
<fta> with ld-gold, hence my 2 bugs
<micahg> ah, ok
<chrisccoulson> so, oneiric will get a new tbird early next week :)
<micahg> cool, TB 5 or 6?
<chrisccoulson> 5
<micahg> cool
<chrisccoulson> hmm, thank you launchpad: https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-daily/+archive/ppa/+build/2530390
<chrisccoulson> no build log ?
<chrisccoulson> useful :)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: usually means the buildd was killed
<fta> chrisccoulson_, it's a known lp bug. i reported it several times, but as usual, nothing happened
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2011-05-28
<asac> chrisccoulson: there?
<chrisccoulson> asac - yeah
<asac> chrisccoulson: you rock ... so we have a problem ;)
<asac> chrisccoulson: we dont have a native speaker and need a proof read of an announcement
<asac> chrisccoulson: can you take a look?
<chrisccoulson> asac - how urgent is it?
<asac> chrisccoulson: super urgent
<chrisccoulson> asac - ok, i can have a quick look then
<asac> chrisccoulson: needs to go out before 0000 UTC ... https://wiki.linaro.org/Cycles/1105/Final
<asac> chrisccoulson: but at best before 0000 my time ;)
<asac> which is in 40 minutes
<asac> chrisccoulson: dont read everyghing
<asac> chrisccoulson: just the announcement box at the bottom
<asac> chrisccoulson: https://wiki.linaro.org/Cycles/1105/Final#Announcement
<asac> chrisccoulson: any comments?
<asac> ;)
<chrisccoulson> asac - i would probably change the first paragraph under "Using the Ubuntu-based images" to http://paste.ubuntu.com/614322/
<chrisccoulson> oh, paste.ubuntu.com sucks for not adding linebreaks ;)
<chrisccoulson> asac - also, under "Known issues", i think the first paragraph should probably be split in to 2 sentences
<chrisccoulson> ie, "Bug reports for this release should be filed in Launchpad against the individual packages that are affected. If a suitable package cannot be identified, feel free to assign them to:"
<asac> ack
<asac> chrisccoulson: you rock!
<asac> for working on saturday night ;)
<chrisccoulson> heh :)
<asac> chrisccoulson: kind of saved me ... again! ;)
<asac> last time was taking over mozilla ;)
<asac> lol
<chrisccoulson> heh :)
<chrisccoulson> asac - also, i'm not sure about this point either: "Linaro GCC 4.5, GCC 4.6 and GDB 7.2 2011.05, the most recent released Component done by the toolchain working group"
<chrisccoulson> should that be "recently released components created by the toolchain working group"?
<asac> not sure ;)
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i think that makes more sense :)
<asac> yep
<asac> we took it
<asac> all updated
<asac> now we spoof timezone to get the release out today ;)
<asac> RM is in UTC+3
<chrisccoulson> cool :)
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2011-05-29
<Omega> asac: congratz on the release :)
<asac> Omega: thx!
 * asac zzzz
<asac> long week
<chrisccoulson> bhearsum, we've got aurora builds now - https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-daily/+archive/firefox-aurora :)
<Omega> chrisccoulson: :D
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2012-05-21
<bjsnider> did the ff useragent contain a forward slash separating ubuntu and the arch at one point?
<bjsnider> in other words, ubuntu/x86_64
<bjsnider> maybe with a space
<micahg> bjsnider: unlikely
<bjsnider> micahg, it's always been a semicolon?
<micahg> AFAIK, It might have been Ubuntu/10.10 before or something
<bjsnider> i ask because one of the wordpress plugins is using an explode command with / as the separator, but it's a couple of years old
<bjsnider> as if it was a / at the time
<micahg> idr back to hardy what it was
<micahg> Mozilla/5.0 (X11; U; Linux i686; en-US; rv:1.9.2.2pre) Gecko/20100225 Ubuntu/9.10 (karmic) Namoroka/3.6.2pre
<bjsnider> they were using slashes
<bjsnider> does ubuntu modify that in any way or is that 100% mozilla code?
<micahg> Ubuntu modification
<datube> Hi, we're using Ubuntu Lucid with the Mozilla Stable PPA for Thunderbird. The PPA contains version 11.0.1 while the Ubuntu repo is on 12.0.1. Is this by "desing" or should I stay with the Stable PPA version?
<horse01> Hi there, I found a trouble with Thunderbird 12.01.1, when I use "archive" option, specially whit "month archives" option selected. With this option, the archives are not created allways?... Anybody have the same trouble?
 * chrisccoulson is wondering how mozilla ever got PGO builds of firefox to work on linux
<micahg> they're using 4.5 :)
<chrisccoulson> it never worked with our 4.5 gcc
<chrisccoulson> neither does it work with 4.6
<chrisccoulson> either our toolchain is just crap, or mozilla's toolchain is magical ;)
<chrisccoulson> perhaps bhearsum has a magic wand he could lend us ;)
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2012-05-22
<chrisccoulson> hmmmm, this is the first hot day we've had since i moved my desk in to it's new room
<chrisccoulson> and being right next to the window is turning out to be a little bit uncomfortable
<chrisccoulson> probably not the best place to sit!
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2012-05-24
<ejat> hi ...
<ejat> is there any xul-ext-lightning nightly build ?
<ejat> xul-ext-gdata-provider
<ejat> http://img694.imageshack.us/img694/7113/screenshot20120524at617.png
<chrisccoulson> ejat, no, i'm afraid that there isn't
<Omega> Has nightly been crashing a lot for other people?
<chrisccoulson> Omega, i'm not sure. i've not updated for a few days
<chrisccoulson> too busy trying to unbreak firefox in quantal :(
<micahg> Omega: not for me, but I probably haven't updated in a few days as well
<artnay> micahg: I guess this gets asked quite often, but here we go again. any news on bug 899828?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 899828 in chromium-browser "no chromium-daily-ppa for Precise Pangolin / 12.04" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/899828
<micahg> artnay: sorry, not yet, I'll try to get to it next month
<artnay> micahg: ok, thank you for your efforts.
<micahg> artnay: right now, I'm just trying to get stable to build
<artnay> micahg: right, it's still in 18.something
<bhearsum> chrisccoulson: i have a crazy bug, and i don't know where to report it
<bhearsum> i have a USB headset that i use for video calls, and when i use its mute button, my computer interprets that as "left mouse button down"
<chrisccoulson> bhearsum, oh, that's pretty weird
<bhearsum> yeah
<chrisccoulson> the best person to ask about things like that might be pitti, when he's back online tomorrow
<bhearsum> okay, i should wait to file it then?
<chrisccoulson> you could probably file it in the meantime, but i'm not sure what component
<bhearsum> alright, i'll just wait then :)
<chrisccoulson> bhearsum, is it still quite warm where you are?
<bhearsum> yeah, high 20s still
<bhearsum> i'm sweating with the windows wide open
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i had to open my window today. but i kept having bees come in to my room
<bhearsum> :S
<bhearsum> no screens on your windows?
<chrisccoulson> bhearsum, no, we don't really have those here
<bhearsum> oh, huh!
<chrisccoulson> we don't get sun very often ;)
<bhearsum> ah :)
<chrisccoulson> i really hope we have some thunderstorms
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2012-05-25
<micahg> chrisccoulson: do you want to take care of Bug #1000820, I can do it, I just don't want to mess up anything you have going on in the branches (I see the lines in debian/rules to change)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1000820 in firefox "package firefox-dev (not installed) failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite '/usr/lib/pkgconfig/mozilla-nspr.pc', which is also in package xulrunner-1.9-dev 0:1.9.0.19+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.8.04.1" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1000820
<micahg> chrisccoulson: and can you please run bzr break-lock in your thunderbird.natty checkout
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I'm leaning to adding that conflicts/replaces on lucid-precise as the package might have been leftover
<ggherdov> Is anybody aware of a channel dedicated to firefox addons development?
<Omega> irc://irc.mozilla.org/extdev
<ggherdov> Omega: thanks
<ggherdov> Omega: so it isn't freenode, but another network, isn't it?
<Omega> that is correct, it's on mozilla's irc network
<Omega> where most other firefox/mozilla channels are
<ggherdov> Omega: good to know, thanks
<Omega> https://wiki.mozilla.org/IRC#Commonly_Used_Mozilla_IRC_Channels
<ggherdov> Omega: thanks
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2013-05-22
<bkerensa> chrisccoulson: have you by chance had any difficulty uploading photos on the new Google+ with Firefox in Saucy?
<chrisccoulson> bkerensa, i don't use google+
<bkerensa> chrisccoulson: when I click "Upload from Computer" on FF it does nothing but I tested on two other browsers and it works there
<bkerensa> hmm
<Unit193> bkerensa: Works in FF Aurora on Raring.
<bkerensa> Unit193: Do you have a saucy install?
<Unit193> No.
<Unit193> chrisccoulson: Not that it matters, but while you're here...  I tested a gstreamer firefox aurora when you were switching from 22 to 23, worked pretty good.  (Still needs bugfix before default.)
<bkerensa> chrisccoulson: this is what was happening http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1IyiOGXjxW4
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2015-05-18
<RNeville> Hello, I can't seem to read emails from ebay in Thunderbird
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2015-05-19
<RNeville> Hello, can't read the body of emails origination from ebay.
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2015-05-20
<RNeville> Hello Everyone: I'm having problems reading the body of any email originating from Ebay. Any suggestions?
<Unit193> I'd recommend asking #thunderbird on irc.mozilla.org
<RNeville> thx Unit193
<RNeville> Also I'm getting this error when I open Thunderbird: Enigmail needs GnuPG 2.0 or newer!
<micahg> just install gpgv2
<RNeville> on a ubuntu linux install: I assume : sudo apt-get gpgv2
<micahg> sudo apt-get install gpgv2, but yes
<RNeville> thx micahg
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2015-05-21
<Meisterbrau> hello ubuntu mozilla team do you support linux mint? ive got a question youve had million times over regarding the adobe flash plug in
<Meisterbrau> no matter what i do i cannot get it....
<Meisterbrau> follow instructions to a T doesnt work.....follow the commands in Ehow....never works
<Meisterbrau> and ive about had it with the adobe flash plug in garbage after 6 months
<Meisterbrau> how do you get rid of the plug in? esp when the instructions will not work
<Meisterbrau> why does firefox even support adobe garbage? seems proprietary malicious and against the principles of firefox
<Meisterbrau> ok i ll have to try again another time thx
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2017-05-26
<brson>  /window 51
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2019-05-25
<bwat47> will there be any builds for firefox nightly this weekend?
